# 1.5
,  ,   ,           .    (   )     ,      ,  ,  , ...
,  / .     27  2007 ..    15   11     ,   13   26      2005 . 
   12 :
 2006 - 14876,16 .
 2006 - 8094,72 .
 2006 - 7390,24 .
	2006 - 12000 .
 2006 - 12000 .
 2006 - 21331,04 .
 2006 - 12000 . 
 2007 - 62025,51 . 
 2007 - 14 376,37 . (  1-14  -  3626,42 )
 2007 - 13 183,45 .
 2007 - 29000 . + 13028 . (  15.05  11.06) = 42028 .
 2007  - 6000 .  + 6390 . (  13.06  26.06) = 12 390 .

   , ,     ,         1.5 .....

----------

.

1)    ? ? ?
2)        ? ,   ..  ?

----------

> 27  2007 ..


1)   ?
2)      ?

----------

> .
> 
> 1)    ? ? ?
> 2)        ? ,   ..  ?


1) ,      .    ,       (..       ...)
2) ,

----------

> 1)   ?
> 2)      ?


1)       140 .  27   13  
2)      , 


  !  ...

----------

> ,       (..       ...)


   ,   .       .

 : 
  (    )-208651,07 .
  (    )=365-14-17=334.
  624,70 .,        16125.

           16125 .
-16125/30*4=2150
- 16125*4=64500
 16125/30*13=6987,50
 73637,50
        -300 . (+  )

    -6000   (+  ).  2  ,   .  :Smilie:

----------


## ... ...

**,     +

----------

> ,   .       .
> 
>  : 
>   (    )-208651,07 .
>   (    )=365-14-17=334.
>   624,70 .,        16125.
> 
>            16125 .
> -16125/30*4=2150
> ...


 ,  ))))
   ,       ) 
  !    ))))

 -  ?

----------


## ... ...

**, 


> -  ?

----------

. -     " "...  :Smilie: 
   =73637,50 (+).

----------

. 
     - 8000 .  (          ) + 300 .           )))

 !

----------

27   13 				
	 .			
 2006	30	14876.16		
 2006	31	8094.72		
 2006	31	7390.24		
 2006	30	12000.00		
 2006	31	12000.00		
 2006	30	21331.04		
 2006	31	12000.00		
 2007	31	62025.51		
 2007	14	10749.95		
 2007	31	13184.45		
 2007	30	29000.00		
 2007	14	6000.00		
  12 -	334	208652.07		
  		624.71		

	 		.   	 
 	4	2498.83	537.50	2150.00
	31	19365.91	520.16	16125.00
	31	19365.91	520.16	16125.00
	30	18741.20	537.50	16125.00
	31	19365.91	520.16	16125.00
	13	8121.19	537.50	6987.50
 	140	87458.95		73637.50

  1.5  = 624.71*30.4*40%=7596.47-    	
   1.5      6000.00	

,      73637,50,    1,5   6000,00.

----------

8000,00 -     ,

----------

?

----------

, !

----------


## ... ...

**,   


> ?

----------

,    ,           1,5 ...  40%  /,     ....    / 5000,     , . 1,5 .    ,       40%   /.....,     .... (  ,    ...  - ?)

----------

30  2006 .  865

44.          :

1500        3000         - ,    "" - ""  35  ;

40    (,  )    ()   12  ,        , - ,    "" - ""  35  .       1500           3000           .               6000 .

----------

-    ?
  :      ?

----------

1. ,      .
2. ,   .

----------

,     30,4.?
   ,   /

----------

.  . 365/12.

----------

,      40%    30.4.      ?

----------



----------

-        -.? 
30,4 -     ?

----------

,

----------

,     , ,      465,29  456,43.    . 
 ,  ,         ,  ,   .

----------

**,   1 ?

----------

.    .    .

----------

:


> .    ,       (..       ...)


 


> ,   .       .


   , ... :Embarrassment: 

 , ,   .     .

----------

> , ,   .     .


   ?
      .   , ,     .

----------

**,     ,       .  , ,  ,     ,      .
    .

----------

(      ,  ,     ,    ),  :
6390/14=456,43 ,   =456,43*140=63900 .

----------

,  ,     ! 
   - .  -     ,        .... 
  ...
  ...

----------

,      ,   70   - ,  70  - ?      ?

----------

.

----------

!       :            ?  ,         ,     ?    -     ?
  !

----------

, .
     :


        2006  2007 .   ?

----------

> ?


  . 
  - 6    , -  .


> ?


 . 



> 2006  2007


   2006   2007 , . -12 .
-,      .

----------

> 2006   2007 , . -12 .


             ,  ?

----------

13.04.07 270/106,  ,      30,4 -   .   ?

----------

> ,  ?


    ?    .



> 30,4 -   .   ?


        . 30,4 -   **.

----------

12.02.07  13.03.07-  
 14.03.07-   
    -   2007?



> . 30,4 -   .


     30  31,   30,4?

----------

2007 .	0.00	      0	0	31
 2007 .	0.00	      0	0	30
 2007 .	0.00	      0	0	31
 2007 .	0.00	      0	0	30
 2007 .	0.00	      0	0	31
 2007 .	3 473.69	     21	21	28
 2007 .	2 000.00	     31	31	31
 2006 .	2 000.00       31	31	31
 2006 .	857.14	      11	11	30
 2006 .	818.18	      11	11	31
 2006 .	1 809.52	       25	25	30
 2006 .	86.96	       1	1	31
:		11 045.49    131	131	365


2. ,    					

  .			1 000.00	1 000.00	
:			1 000.00	1 000.00	


3.   					
  ( )			12 045.49		
    			131		
  :			12 045.49 / 131 = 91.95

----------

**, ,  - ,       ... .

,    - ,   ? 
1.          .     40%  . .
2.  -2006- 2007 .
3.  ,   ,    (    -...)
    =91,95*30,4=2795,28 .

  ,   .  -  .-  3000 .  .

----------

.   .  .



> 2.  -2006- 2007 .


  - 2007 -  .
    ?

----------

**,     30,4????

----------


## AZ 2

> ?


,    .

----------

?

----------

**,       ... 



> ?


    .  :Smilie:      .



> ,     30,4????


...   , - 45!!!


> =91,95**30,4*=2795,28 .

----------


## grosh

40% ?!!   ,      :Smilie: 
91,95*40%*30,4=1118,11
, : 1500,00     :Frown:

----------

! ...  :Embarrassment:

----------

!   .  :Wink:

----------


## alonka

1,5 ,         ,

----------


## AZ 2

> 1,5


 .

----------

!
       .    , , ,     !
6     ,  !

  ,     .        1.5       ?     ?

----------


## AZ 2

,   



>

----------

,           (    ).          ,         .

----------

> 


.



> 


    ,   ...

----------


## YUM

> ,


  ,  ,         .        1500  ( ),            .    , ,   ,                     .
,    6000,     " ".
 140 ,    . :Wink:

----------

> 140 ,    .


  ?

----------


## YUM

> ?


 :Wow:    .   - ,    ,   " "   "".

----------

-          ..  :Wink: 

*YUM*,  - ...  :Smilie: 
   ,     ,     140 ,   .
     ,    140.

----------


## ˸23

!        ????



> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 	:
> ...


  :Embarrassment:

----------

*˸23*,     .

----------


## pretty

, !!!           1,5 . 
 . 
1.   26.07.07  12.12.07    ,  .   14.09.2007 . 8300,  ,  . :         ?     ??? 
2.          ,   13.12.07.    13.01.08 .?       ,       ? 
3.     ? 
4.    ?  ,       ,     ?

 ....  :Embarrassment:   :yes:

----------

255 


                    70 (    - 84)      70 (    - 86,       - 110)                . 
( .    30.06.2006 N 90-) 
*   ,     .*

   -? 

 ,      ,   /      ...  ?    ?
   ...     ...      ?      ...

----------


## grosh

*pretty*,       ,     13.12.07 (  , ). 



> ,


, .
     /.
   01.12.06  30.11.07,    ,  .

----------

> 13.12.06  12.12.07


  -01.12.2006-30.11.2007.

----------


## grosh

,  , -    :Smilie:

----------


## pretty

*grosh*, **,  !!!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 

    01.12.06  01.05.2007  12000*5=60000   !  :Wow:  -    ,  . 
    60000 ????  :Wow:       - ???? 

   -.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ELENABYX

!
  ,      2008 .          ?  ,          1,5   6000,00 .,       13000,00 .   ?     .  !

----------


## AZ 2

865 .

----------

> 01.12.06  01.05.2007  12000*5=60000   !  -    ,  . 
>     60000 ????      - ????


    , 31+31+28+31+30=151 .
 60000/151*40%*30,4=4831,79 .

----------


## pretty

**, !!!!!!!!      4831,79/31*19 = 2961,42 ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nelly-K

-255   2007             1,5 .    01    23400    ,    "  " 11  ,   /     . 
            :     -,   ,     -,

----------

> 4831,79/31*19 = 2961,42 ?


*pretty*, .

----------

,               .     (   )    , ..     -       16 .. -    ,  ,   . ..       .
 ,   .         -   ?

----------


## AZ 2

30  2006 . N 865


,  


8.        :
)   ()      12  ,        ,   ,              , - ,    ""  ""  5  ;

----------

!  , ,  .   .
1)     2007,     
2)    , 19    ,         
3)     100%? (       )
4)   ,     140 ?
5)    ,     ...

----------


## s-vp

?
    ( .)       1,5  (        ,  .  16 -    )
         ?

----------

**, 


> 100%? (       )


     6 -100%.


> ,     140 ?


 .


> ,     ...


    ,  19 .

----------

*s-vp*, 


> ?


           - .


> .  16 -


 ,       ,    .


> 


 ,      .

----------

,   )) ,      ,    ,    ?))))

----------

**, -.       ,   .
-:http://mvf.klerk.ru/zakon/fss91.htm

----------

C !  !!

----------


## s-vp

> :
> 
> ,      .


,  ,    
       ,             

  - 

     - - 1500?
       (  ),   ,  . -, ?

          ?
          ?

. - 1500,   ,  -   \?

----------

> - - 1500?


 .


> (  ),   ,  . -, ?


 .  :Smilie: 


> ?


 .


> . - 1500,   ,  -   \?


      / ( ).       1500,  .

----------


## s-vp

> :
> . - 1500,   ,  -   \?
>      / ( ).       1500,  .


  ,     -            ,    1500   ,     /        /,   ?

      -  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> 1500   ,     /        /,   ?


 .  :Smilie:            .  ,    6 .
1500-  .  , , 3000 ,    1200,     -1500.



> ?


  ,   ,     -,   ..

----------


## s-vp

> .           .


      ???
.. ,     ,    ...
     /     ...
\    6000

----------

! , , /      ....,       /        (  )?   ...  ?   /, ,   10   ,    ???

----------

> ???
> .. ,     ,    ...


  .


> /        (  )?


   .      ,    .    ,    .

----------


## s-vp

> ???
> .. ,     ,    ...
>  .


  ,  ,    ,
   (        .  ) ?

----------

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/?78340
   ,            .

----------

,        ...  ...   ?   ,  ?

----------

.          .    .    .  .

----------

,     .

----------


## .

:      ,  ,       ,           (     , ..    ),         /          /       ,      .

----------

,     ,  .

----------

4   ,        1 .     4    8    ?

----------


## grosh

> 4


      .

----------


## .



----------


## Uta-Uta

. ,          ,     .         .           .       (   )  ?    !!!

----------

, ,                   (       )?

----------


## Lianka

,           1,5   13 .      : . .  /30,4*18  . . ./30*18.   -    -  .   - .

----------

:
      /        (  )?  

  .      ,    .    ,    .

,   ,      ?     ,    ,  ,   ()  ,      .
    ,    ,       ,    -   . , .

----------

> ,          ,     .         .           .       (   )  ?


 , -.  :Frown:    ,      -     .   ,     .


> , ,                   (       )?


        .         .

    /.         .


> 1,5   13 .     : . .  /30,4*18  . . ./30*18.   -    -  .   - .


. . ./30*18- .

----------

,     .     3-  .         .         ?      ? ..     ,      , .. 3255 (  ).          ?  ?    40%  , ,     2300,  .3000,  3-- 5000.  ,     ""    ,    -, 2000,    .    5000 ( ,,        )?

----------


## Lianka

> . . ./30*18- .


.

----------

> ?      ?


  .


> ?  ?


 ,  .


> ""    ,    -, 2000,    .    5000 ( ,,        )?


        : 2000+2000+2000+...+5000.   .

----------

"       : 2000+2000+2000+...+5000.   ."
 ..   /    - .? 
,       ,       ,   40%.

         ?       ?

----------

> ..   /    - .?


 .  30.4   .        .
,      ,      .




> ?


      ,    .  - .



> ?


           .
,        ,       .

----------

, , .
      35 ,          .
  01  2007 . 
    01  2007  31  2008, 
  01  2008  31  2009. 
     .  ,       01  2008 , . .    ,   01      . 
. . ,          ? 
  -  ,  / ?

----------


## GSokolov

> 35 ,          .


,   .6  58    ,        ,    ,      .                     .  ,        ,      ,  ,        .

----------

> ,   .6  58    ,        ,    ,      .                     .  ,        ,      ,  ,        .


 ,     ,     ,  .   ,    ,    .      , -       ,           .      . 

   . 58  ,  "            ,   ,        ".
          12  (      ),     2008, ,      ,      .       ?  ,          ,      .

 ,  ,   - , ,   . .,                2008? ,    ,          .

----------


## nadezhdai

,  !
   ,       .     ,    .
   25.01.08 .,  3   12-14.03.08 ., /  21.06.08-07.11.08 .,  - 25000. :
/:  - 7352,94,  .  - 7
       - 25000, .  - 29
       - 21250, .  - 28
       - 25000, .  - 30
       - 25000, .  - 31
: 103502,94/125140=115923,29
     = 106860,00 

?

----------

> . . ,          ? 
>   -  ,  / ?


     "" ?
       .  -.
 -      ,   ( -)     .
      .

----------

*nadezhdai*,      6 ,  .

----------


## nadezhdai

!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nadezhdai

**,   ,    ,    ,     ?

----------

> "" ?
>        .  -.


    ?   ? 
""  ,         12 ,   7,    .    ,       ,       ?

----------


## Laric

> ?   ?


,      
    100%   - .11  255-.



> 12 ,   7,    .    ,       ,       ?


      ,                ,      ,  ,   ,           ...
 .14   255- :
"   ,           ,    *12*  ,     ,     ",  "3.         ,            ,    1  ,    ,   *,    * ".

PS.     -     :Wink: ,    ,  ,  ,      ",     "  7,   12 .
  ,       ,  ,  -                ,      ...    ...

----------


## Laric

**,



> **:
>       ,   ( -)     .
>       .


100%!
 "" , , ,   20.000 .     - 2008 (213  )   2007-2008 (366  )    1  54 .    ? ,   7    - ,   12,    1,54 .         20,  21.000...
 :Smilie:

----------

, Laric, !
 , ,     )))
 - ,     7   365   ,    213. 
    !)

----------


## angelin

.,       1.5   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

238. ,   
1.   :
1)  ,       ,     ,     ,       ,      ,   ,   ;

----------

.
      , ..    .             ,   .      :
1.                     ?
2.         . ,           /  ( )  .  (   )   ?
3.    -  ,

----------


## biruza

!
  , ,            1,5 
  30  2008
 / - 20 000,00
 / - 20 000,00
 / - 20 000,00
8    
 .

----------

**, 
1. , 
2.  , 
3. ....      ,    )))

*biruza*,  .
  /    -    ().        .
     .
  -    140         92105 ,   -  ( 6580   )

----------


## biruza

/ .
-    140,  08.08.08  25.12.08
       26.12.08,     .      ,      6 .,      3,   - ?

----------

*biruza*, :

 : 20000*3/93=645,16 . (93-.   30  31 ).
  =645,16*140=90322,40 .
  - 6630,44   .   2007-6630,44/31*6=1283,31 .
  ( )  1  2009.,     .

----------

...............

----------


## biruza

**, **  !!!

----------


## .

, .

/  - 2007 -  9400  ,  2008 - 3870,59 (14    ), - 2008 -  9400  .

    26   28  (156 ).
 (9400*9+3870,59)/291=304,02 -  ; 
304,02*156=47427,02 -     

      - 325,50 -  
  - 8680 -   

      :
 /   07   08 - (9400*6+3870,59)/199=302,86
302,86*40%=121,14
121,14*30,4=3682,66 -   
  3682,66/31=118,80
118,80*3=356,40
       ,     ?

   1,5 ,       50        ?    ,       ?      ?

----------

> - 325,50 -  
>   - 8680 -


    ,     1 ?    -8840-58 .



> 26   28  (156 ).
>  (9400*9+3870,59)/291=304,02 -  ; 
> 304,02*156=47427,02 -


,     156  ? ,   -  .
 .


> :
>  /   07   08 - (9400*6+3870,59)/199=302,86


    2008 ?    26  ?


> ,     ?


 ,      /.   ,    -- .. 


> 1,5 ,       50        ?    ,       ?      ?


 .   50 .        , ..     .   , .

----------


## .

**!!!

   ,  8840,58 . ?

  156 , ..   .

    50    ?

----------

: http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...F1%E0%F6%E8%FF
   .
,      8845 .(       ).   ,  .   -  . :Smilie: 


> 50    ?


 - .  - .  ,    .

     .  , ,   ..

----------


## .

**!

    .   ...

----------

.    50 .?

----------


## 66

> .
> 
> ,     156  ? ,   -  .


     \ ,   140 , ..   ,   ,       .

----------

(6840-58)      ?

----------

> \ ,   140 , ..   ,   ,       .


      ,       2 : 140+16    .   ,    .


> (6840-58)      ?


 , .

----------


## .

> ,       2 : 140+16    .   ,    .


   , 2 ,        .

**,  -     ?         ?

  - 8840,58 .  8845 .
  - 331,52  332 .  
.  .      1-  - 1657.61  6630.44 .    ?

----------


## .

> , 2 ,        .


,     ,   . 16         ...           156 .     ?

----------

> - 331,52  332 .


 -325,50 .,       2008.


> - 8840,58 .  8845 ..  .      1-  - 1657.61  6630.44 .    ?


     ,       .
         .
    ,   .

,    -  -     .

----------


## Laric

> . 16         ...


?

----------

> ,     ,   . 16         ...


 .    ,  -  ,   2 .
   .

     -  140,   16 .

----------


## Laric

> ...      -  140,   16


!

----------


## .

> .    ,  -  ,   2 .
>    .
> 
>      -  140,   16 .


,       .


         /,     ?   - ?    ,    /    ?

----------

. 
   -    , ...

----------


## .

,   , .


**,    !!!

----------

,        ( 12 ,  ).        1  3 ,   4      .  ,        .   . ,         -  ,   .       ,  ,  3   (    )         .   28  ,   - 31 .       -       ?

----------


## Laric

> ,        ...  ,  3   (    )


 ,  .
     -  -     .

   ,      ...

----------


## GSokolov

> -       ?


,   ,     ,  ..   .

----------

, 

 01.01.08     ,
              1,5 

-     - 30 000,

..  - 15 000 

       ?

----------

,     ,    ,     -          ,             ,            ,        ?

----------

> ?


 ,    . 
40%    30 . . ..  -6510  01.01.08, 6630-44  01.07.08.

** ,         .         ,     23400.


> ,        ?


 .

----------

> ,     ,    ,     -          ,


 



> 


 ,    ,    /



> ,        ?


.   .

----------

..    ,       ,      ,       !

----------

,  ?

----------

,    ,    ,          ,      . ,      !

----------

> ,      !


, , ?       ....      ?

----------

,       ,     ?

----------

[QUOTE=;51728556],    . 
40%    30 . . ..  -6510  01.01.08, 6630-44  01.07.08.


      , 
  ,  40%  30,0 ,   15,0
    ,      6 000

   09  2008.,         ,   6 000
   -   (  ,             - ..- 6 000      )   6 000 ?

,  ,    15,0     30,0?

----------

> ?

----------

,     :
   -  ,  6000 . ,    .     28000.
:      2 ,  25000.   109000.
   109000 + 28000.

----------

> 109000.


     ... 23400/

----------

23400/30 * 140 = 109200

----------


## Laric

> 09  2008.,         ,   6 000
>    -   (  ,             - ..- 6 000      )   6 000 ?


         6000 , .. 40% ..     -   .
"..., ....         2008      , ....    ,   1  2008 .

    ,           ,       40 %  ,   ".

 -     .

----------

?

----------

** , 


> 109000 + 28000.





> 


.
    ,         .     ?

----------

!

----------

> , 
>   ,  40%  30,0 ,   15,0
>     ,      6 000


  -   ?  :Smilie: 
 -     ?

----------

> -   ? 
>  -     ?


 ""      ( )
 -   30 000 (     .)      ,          6 000

      ( 6 )   () ,     15 000  - 40% -    6 000   , 
     ,      

   .  - 15 000 / 31 ( )*40%*30,4
 5883   

       , 

    ,     (   )



             ...       , . 6 000 

, ,   ....

----------

09.01.08      .       ,  .

,       ,      ,      ....  (   )  . :Smilie: 

      ( !!!)    .

    5 ?     ,       30 ?

----------

> 09.01.08      .       ,  .
> 
> ,       ,      ,      ....  (   )  .
> 
>       ( !!!)    .
> 
>     5 ?     ,       30 ?


 ......  ...))
,    )
   (   .  ),  ...      (    )
 01.07.08- 6510,  01.07 - 6630-44

----------


## AllaD

,  .     ,         ,             ,          (    ).    4 .
 : 1)          ?
2)      ,    ?
  17000 .

----------

= /     */*-           ,    
      -   /....
  .
    17000/30,5*-  /

----------


## Laric

*AllaD*, 
     ,    ,      .

                 ( ,   )
 140   78 .. (   -    16  -   8900 .)
       1,5     6630,44 .   (    ).

     :
"   "

----------


## AllaD

)

----------


## Sweetlass

.            1,5     .    .      :        ? :Dezl:

----------


## Sweetlass

:Embarrassment:

----------


## Avi

, , ,   12       ,         ,          (   \  11        )?

----------

> \  11


  :yes:

----------


## Avi

! :Smilie:

----------


## bartash

,    .    ,       13 .          1,5        ,     ?   :Wink:

----------

.

----------

134,95,        1,5  = 134,95*30,4*40% = 1640,99.,        1500.  1500*1,085*1,0185*1,085+20%(/) = 2158,21.
..     1,5  -   1640,99  2158,21 ?
  50.    -, . 50.   50+20%?

----------

> 1500*1,085*1,0185*1,085+20%(/) = 2158,21.


  :yes: ( 15 81-)




> 50+20%


  :yes:  ( 21  1206)

----------

!
 , /  -  - 20%,   -  - 30%, ..    / 20%,        30%.   50. + 20%  50 + 30%?

----------

.       :Embarrassment:

----------

,        .

----------


## 155

1.5

----------


## ZiKker

.  12  .

----------


## AlexandraV

N 255-  29.12.06  "         ,     ."
     ,   ,  ?

----------

*AlexandraV*,

----------

,    :Wow:        1,5    12     4   "0"  -    .   ,       .        12     12-4()=8.   :Wow:   ?     .. ,   .

----------

**, ,    375.   ,  
"8.             **  ,       :
)             (  ,    13  );
*)   ,     ,    * "

----------

*!!*

----------

> .  12  .


             1,5

----------

.   .

----------

-,     ,          .
-,    ...
1)   02-18/07-1931  05/03/2008 (        2008.)     2009  2010          ?
2)         1,5            40%.   ,        6510 ,    .40%   .   -   ?          9000   .         1,5  ( )?

----------

40%-   ,      .      40%      30,4.    .

----------

**,         01.01.09.      .
40% -   ,         .      9000,           3600  (40%  8000).  ,         12 .

----------

...

----------

"     40 %  ".  ?

----------

,       .
 !

----------

**, ,  . , 40%  9000 = 3600.

 ,     :Smilie:

----------

,  , ,         1.5 .     ,     ,         (  80 )          ,     : "  ,  ".   ,        .     ,   .
,  / .     7  2008 ..    25   5     ,  6  2008        1.5 . 
   12 :
 2007 - 19876,16 .
 2007- 20156,72 .
 2007- 24390,24 .+15000 
 2008 - 23653,03 .
 - 21395,31 .
 2008 - 4768,364 .+107569,36. (  )
 2008-62236,25  ()
   , ,         1.5 .....

----------


## Nusik1978

!  , ,    ,    16   ,        ?
            1,5 ?            ?       13  2008  2  2009.,   2   18  2009 .  12400.

----------

> ?


,       140 .    ,      ,   16 . 

      ( 156 ),        19 .    01.04.2008-31.03.2009,   156       ,    . ,       12400,      5000 .

----------


## Nusik1978

!

----------


## Irin_Ka

!
 !  ,         1,5 .
/:  2007 - 7700
       2008 - 7700
      2008 - 7700
 2008 - 9000
 2008 - 9000
2008 - 12000
2008 - 6622,44 (   1 - 25)
  26   13 .    /  -  25000.    .       ,  -        ,  .       23400.   .      ( )     - 7154,03.   ?   -     ?

----------

> ,


  :Wow: 

  .      ,      ,        ,  ,      (      ).

----------


## Mousy

1  (     ).
     /  ....  :    /      ? (      ),      ( )          ?..... (..   1.04)....       (  -     )?

----------

*Mousy*,    -  .         140   ,   .            01.04.2009   ,        .            ,           (  140,  ).

----------


## Mousy

01.04.09...    ,      ,      (  :Smilie: )      ?  /  -     ...
    :
/  .    -11494
11494/30,4*140=52932,89....   ?

----------

*Mousy*,  01.04.09   - :  ,    .    -   :Wink:  
30,4       .    ,  11494*12/365*140=52903,89.

----------


## Nusik1978

, , ,    ,     12 ,  ,       19 ?

----------

.,,   12   .  12   2 300 ..    ,  ,      .   25 %.
. :Smilie: 

   -       ,      .       ,   40 %.   .

----------

*Nusik1978*,       375.   , ,  .

**,     :Smilie:   -  -           25390+    .   140      146 .      - 9365,50 (     )

     100%,       .

----------

,     .        ,           - 40 %       (   25 ..)?
 ,    ,          .   - ,   ,    ....... 

 !

,        .

----------

> ,     .        ,           - 40 %       (   25 ..)?
>  ,    ,          .   - ,   ,    ....... 
> 
>  !
> 
> ,        .


        .  -     ,   .

----------

. 5       ,     40 %           ?

  %%    \       25 ..?

   , ,      , , .

      .   . :Big Grin:

----------

4-  22.03.07

----------

4-  22.03.07                     12  * 140     ( 25 ..* 140 ),..        .

----------

,    , ?

----------

... 

  . 4 . 15           28.06.1952 N 103 "  ",        06.07.1956 ( ,        ,       . 2     22.03.2007 N 4-). 

 . 6 . 4   , ,    ,       ,     ,  *    2/3*  ...

----------

.
       .

----------

,    .           .    2009 .   .  ,               . ?
 ,       ( 140    )       ?    :        ,  ,                    ,..    ?        ,      ,   ,         .
 :Frown:

----------


## OlgaK

28.04.2009 N 76-           2009      2010  2011   :Wink: 
      01.01.2009 9 989,86.
       ?

----------

*OlgaK*, ,    1,5   -    .

----------

-   .
       ?   . ,   ......

----------



----------

- :   "     ....."        . : " ...    ...",      . : "     ?"

 ?

----------

> ,    .           .    2009 .   .  ,               . ?
>  ,       ( 140    )       ?    :        ,  ,                    ,..    ?        ,      ,   ,         .


 .261  "                    ,   ,        . ,           ,    ,         ,   ,   .          ,                     ,           ."       ,                   .

----------


## OlgaK

:Wink:

----------

OlgaK

.    .   ;-)

----------

,  76-  28.04.09:
" 1
     24  2008  N 204- "    2009      2010  2011 " (   , 2008, N 48, . 5499; 2009, N 1, . 32; N 9, . 1041)  :
1)   1:
)    "    2010  2011 " ;
)   1:
    "  51 475,0 . "   "  40 420,0 . ",  "8*,5* "   "*13* ";"

     ""    4.2    19.05.1995  81- "   ,  ".         (    01.07.2008),      ,         .           . 

 ,    01.07.08     1.085,   1.13

----------

,    ,          100 . .. 
   : 
  40%  /, .. 2800   7000 ,     2700.
   ???

----------

. -   ,   ** -    .   ,    ,     .      .

----------

, ..     *40%

  ,   ...
, 
7000/31 * 40% * 30.4 = 2745.81

     , ,  "  "    2700,

----------

,    ?       40%.     ?

----------

- 
     -       ...    -   -  ,

----------

> - 
>      -       ...    -   -  ,


  ,   :   .      .  ,   . 
  ,   ,      .      .

----------

,          12 ,           ?   ? ,    2008  ,  2008         2008...        2009.            2008   2009?

----------

12 ,      .     01.04.2008-31.03.2009.          2008 (    )   2009 .

----------

..  8000-6 
       30000- 23 
       30000-21
       30000-22
       30000-23
       30000-19
       30000- 23
       30000- 16
       30000- 19
       20000-21
        268000/193=1388,60 
1388,60*30,4=42213,44*40%=16885,38
?
         7492,40?

----------

,     365.25/12 = 30.4

----------

, , ...
   .
  ,          1,5 .
  ,     (  !!!      ).
,  ,   :
    30       1,5   :Frown:

----------

(  )  ,      ...     -        1873.10 ( )  3746.20 (   )

----------

..    ? (  )?
  -   "   15    ". -  - ?   - ...
    ?!
 :Frown: 
 :Frown:

----------

""         ?  :Smilie: 

   "  "...        ...          ,       ...
       ?

   -      ...

, ,    -    **
!

  -        ,

----------

,      !

  -...
,  ,      :Embarrassment:

----------

...       -  **    3%   ?
 4-   4- ?

----------

,    400  ,   -  ,

----------



----------

- ,
   -        .
   ,  , ,   ?
  ,        ?!  ???

----------

...
   ...

----------

...       -,       

                     ...

    -

----------

-...,  ...
     30-40%...
     ,     
     25-30 ,
 ,   -8    ,    ,          ( ,   ,   )...
     ,    ,
   20 .!

----------

...  ,     ...

, ,  ...   (  )     ...        ...
           ,    -       ...

----------

,    - - ( ,   :   ,    ,  -,   -"   ?!")...
     :   ,   - ,  -     ,   ,         - ,    -,    ( -)
-   (     2,5 ).
  ,   ,  ......
  ..., ,    -    ... -, ,  ...,    :yes:

----------

, ,      1,5 .  ,   .  ,  .   21  2008 .



2008 			
21 	21	7	6000
	22	22	6000
	23	21	6000
	19	17	6000
	22	16	6000
2009 			
	16	12	6000
	19	14	6000
	21	16	6000
	22	17	6000
	19	15	6000
	22	17	6000
	22		6000
	21	17	6000		
	22	9	6000	  14  2009

----------

(((
   6 .     .  .   - "",     .   . 

     , ..       ""    .    . .

----------


## Mousy

1 .....               ?.......

----------


## 444

1,5 ,        , . .   6       .
   ,      ,      ,       ...   ?         ...
  ...

----------

?
     ?

----------

* 444*,    -               6 .

       11  375:
"                     ,          ,  ,   ()."

 :        ,      ,    140 .

----------

:    01.03.2008,     29.04.09 (, ,   )
   .        .          \
.08	30	22	7000
.08	31	20	7000
.08	30	20	7000
.08	31	23	7000
.08	31	21	7000
.08	30	22	7000
.08	31	23	7000
.08	30	19	7000
.08	31	23	7000
.09	31	16	7000
.09	28	19	7000
.09	31	21	7000

  365                      84000

   = 84000\365140=32219,60

----------



----------


## tpova

,                     ,     1,5?

----------

*tpova*, ,          1,5   -             .

----------


## tpova

,         ?

----------

*tpova*, 81- "   ,  ",  13
"                               ."

----------



----------

,  ,         1,5 .
  :
1 .           
2.      ,          ,     /   ( ,     ""),        ,    .

.     (  ) ?




  .
  (,    1,5)               ( ), (   ) ?
   (  ),        .
     60.000. 
 60.000,  60.000+ ?

!

----------

.
  ,     (   ,    -  -    ),  ,       ,     (     ).
  .

----------

.         .
  :


:  

       2  2002 . N 02-18/05-8417 
                                  . 
   (  "   ,  ",   "    ")    ,   (    ,   ,          ,               ),               ,       ,     .

 .

  ,         ,       /,   /     ,         ?
    (  )         !?
          40%   /  ? (    40%   20% (   ))?
  !

----------

-      ,      12 ...

   ,

----------

,  ,   .
       . (     ,  )

    (2        ) ?

!

----------

**,      .     . ,      ,      .

----------

! .
     .
   24 .   30-, 
     .       6  (    )       .

----------

**,     :Smilie:

----------

!
 ,     . ,  ,    -    .
. .    .   28   14  2009.
   /  - 225475,52. (  ,     -  ,     ),   28 ..,     225475,52/337=669,06.
    ,  669,06.*140=93668,40.           374,62. 
   94043,02.

----------

= 669.0*7*

----------

225475,52/337=669,0*7*.     669,07*140=93669,80

**, =)

----------

,      ,      4   ,   .     06. ?

----------


## Krohka mel

,    1  (  . ,    ).
   .    ?

----------

> 


.

----------


## Krohka mel

,    
.  * 140 * 30,4 ????

----------


## OlgaK

*Krohka mel*, 140  * 30,4 ... -  .  :Wow:

----------

*Krohka mel*,    -        ? 

  :   *140 .  ,              (  ).      ,    ,         -    3 .

----------


## Krohka mel

,       =)  .

----------


## jul79

!
    :        1,5 .
 ,  ().          2008 .     ( 2008 ,  )     .         2008  -  . 
 ,        2008 ,            2008 .    , 40%  ,    -     . 
    -    . 
     .

----------



----------


## jul79

:
 - 3182,06
 -  3977,57
  4394,93
/ - 10000 (  2006 - 9000) 
   -       07.04.2008.       05.04.2008 (4.04.2008  ). ,          2  ,   -     ?   . 
   .

----------

, ... 

**   01.01.08  1.085   01.07.08  1.0185, ..      10.5%...

  - **   ,   :
4394.93 / 3977.57 = 1.105

----------


## jul79

**,  ,     .

----------

:     01.12.08   12000     14.01.09.         19.06.09.        (12000 + 2250)/(31+13)*0,4*30,4= 3938,18. ,   .

----------

...             10     :  01   10- ...

 :
 = 14250 / (31+3) = 419.12
 = 419.12 * 0.4 * 30.4 = 5096.50

----------

:    ,    .     ,     .          ,   .   ,             40%     . ,           2      .          ,         ,           ?

----------

...

 -     ...

----------


## vyacheslav_s

12    40%    (        )

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> -     ...


?!        ?

----------

** ...

----------

,      ,      (    )  .     ,   ?

----------

,        ?

----------


## 1331

> ,      ,      (    )  .     ,   ?


  ,    .      .

----------


## 1331

> ,        ?


      .   ?

----------

> ,    .      .


    " "?

----------

**, ,          .   1      3  . ,           ,     .

----------

.            .      :            .

----------


## 1331

> " "?


  ,       .

----------

.

----------

> ,       .


    ?   ,      ,   1, 2 ,   3         .

----------

**,    -            .            .

----------


## 1331

> ,      ,   1, 2 ,   3         .


    ,   .   ,              ?   .

----------

> ,   .   ,              ?   .


   ,      .     1 ,       1.5   11 ,      20  2010.  ( 1.5  )

----------


## hiker

> , ... 
> 
> **   01.01.08  1.085   01.07.08  1.0185, ..      10.5%...
> 
>   - **   ,   :
> 4394.93 / 3977.57 = 1.105


01.07.08   ?     .       7492,4,       /171,05*30,4*40%/.  ,     .     ?

----------


## ZiKker

01.01.2009:
  1-: 1873.10*
  2-: 3746.20*
: 7492.40*

----------


## Caprisiola

! , ,    1,5 ....
  .
   01.09.2004.
 20.11.06  08.04.07 - /  
17.01.07 -     
 09.04.07  17.07.08 -   1,5  ()
 :
 06 - 4000 - 30
 06     - 4000 - 31
 06   - 4000 - 30
 06   - 4000 - 31
 06 - 6400 - 31
 06 - 5401,1 - 30 ()
 06 - 6400 -31
 06 - 6400 - 30
 06 - /
 07 - /
 07 - /
 07 - /
 40601,1 - 244
40601,1/244*40%*30,4 = 2023,399
 09.04.07 - 1483,83
 07 - 2023,39
 07 - 2023,39
 07 - 2023,39
 07 - 2023,39
 07 - 2023,39
 07 - 2023,39
 07 - 2023,39
 07 - 2023,39
 08 - 2023,39
 19694,34
   ...
   ,    17.07.08.,    1,5 .     ...
 18.07.08  17.01.2010 -   3- 
 17.10.08  05.03.09 - /   ( )

28.12.08 -    
 06.03.08. -  1,5    
    28.12.08, ..  06.03.08,  28.01.2010. ?
..      1,5     ,     ?        3- ,    -   1,5 ?
         1,5    ... ... (          07   08,     07    )...

----------

> 06 - 5401,1 - 30 ()


 30  ,   ?



> 06 - 6400 - 30


 30    ,   20.11.2006    ?



> ,    17.07.08.,    1,5 .     ...


  :Smilie: 



> ..      1,5     ,     ?


  1,5  17.07.2008,     28.12.08.          1,5 ?



> 06.03.*09*. -  1,5    .         1,5    ...


  - 01.03.08-28.02.09. ,      ,       .

----------


## Caprisiola

, ,  ...
       , ..    (  )  :Smilie: 
..       1,5  17.07.08.?    ()    "".      ...
  -    ( ).   .
      8000.     ,      8000,      ?... -  .

----------

*Caprisiola*,          ,       1,5 , ,  -  17.07.08  .

              ,     .      375. http://mvf.klerk.ru/zakon/pp375.htm

----------

, , , - ,   ,     1,5 ,  ,   /  ( - 09)       . -      , " ".       .       (         )...        ,     (     )?

----------

> * 444*
> 
>  :        ,      ,    140 .


   ?            ?

   ...      3- ,  /    15.05.09  .    10 ..,       ,  ,  20 ..
  10/31*140  20/31*140 ?

----------

**,        -  375       922.    ,     .

----------

** 

! :Redface:

----------

,          ().      3746,20.    10 .
3746,20/30*22=2747,21 ?

----------

> ,          ().      3746,20.    10 .
> 3746,20/30*22=2747,21 ?




 ?  3746,20/30*21=2622,34

----------


## Natysik

!
, !     28 ,        1,5.     ?     29  ( )   1 ?      -       ?

----------

> 29  ( )


  :yes: 
        3  ?      .

----------


## Natysik

> 3  ?      .



     29,30  31 ? 

..  179,35*40% * 3?          .     3597,01    3 ?

----------

> ?  3746,20/30*21=2622,34


, . 
 .    21 .     .                    30,4???

----------

*Natysik*,  .       .   179,35  
179,35*40%*30,4=2180,90.      , ,  3746,20.
     31    3: 3746,20/31*3=362,54 -  ,     3  .

**,    .

----------


## Natysik

> *Natysik*,  .       .   179,35  
> 179,35*40%*30,4=2180,90.      , ,  3746,20.
>      31    3: 3746,20/31*3=362,54 -  ,     3  .
> 
> **,    .


 !!! :yes:

----------

> 30,4???

----------

> 


 3746,20

----------


## Caprisiola

** ,  .
, ,  .
 17.10.08  05.03.09 - /   (2- )
 06.03.08 -  1,5 .
 :
 08 - 8000 - 31
 08 - 8000 - 30
 08 - 8000 - 31
 08 - 8000 - 30
 08 - 8000 - 31
 08 - 8000 - 31
 08 - 8000 - 30
 08 - /   (*   17.10.08,  / ?)*
 08 - /  
 08 - /  
 09 - /  
 09 - /  
 56000 - 214
 = 56000/214*30,4*40% = 3182,06
     . 
     01.01.09 - 3597,01  . 1,2 = 4316,41
  01.01.09 - 7194,03  . 1,2 = 8632,84
*..    4316,41, ?*
..   28.12.08.,   06.03.09  28.01.2010
 09 ( 06.03.09) = 4316,41/31*26 = 3620,21
 09 - 4316,41
 09 - 4316,41
 09 - 4316,41
 09 - 4316,41
 09 - 4316,41
 09 - 4316,41
 09 - 4316,41
 09 - 4316,41
 09 - 4316,41
 2010 ( 28.01.10) = 4316,41/31*28 = 3898,69
   1,5  46366,59
   . **  , *   /   * ? , /   12     ,           ?

----------

*Caprisiola*,        2008- 2009.       ,   56000/214  .

      8000,     ,         - 31,  40%,   30,4.
8000/31*40%*30,4=*3138,06* -       .
    ,      :  01.01.2009        - 3746,20 -  ,    .     - 3746,20*1,2=*4495,44*

    .

----------


## Caprisiola

** ,     ...
       .   .

----------

.   - .   . 
    - ,        -  .     10 .   -1,5 .          ?     ?

----------


## .

.   .  :
1. 
2. 
3.  
4.

----------

.   -     ,     .     ?

----------


## .

- 1 .
 5000 .

----------

**,      ?

----------



----------

,,         .    .   ?

----------


## .

.             6 
          ( 10 )    ( 30 ).      ,      .   ,    .

----------

.  ,    .     .  -,    -, - ,.  ?     .    .     .
      .

----------

,  -   .         .?

----------


## KL-ena

.
, ,      ,          1,5 ,      23 .      7 .
       ...     ?

----------


## 1331

*KL-ena*,     12      ,

----------


## KL-ena

.   7/31*9=2032,26
 7/31*31=7 .
 7/30*30=7 .
 7/31*31=7 .
 7/30*30=7 .
 7/31*9=2032,26
   140  32064,52.
?

----------


## Leil@

:

  04.04.2009.    12.02.09 - 01.07.09  ...         9592,03 ...    http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr07_7.htm ,       2009 - 9989,96 (  .  28.04.09). ,            ,    28.04.09 ?

----------

> 


  :yes:    ,   2009

----------


## Leil@

:

     1,5    02  ..       /  01.07.08  30.06.09 , ? 

                -        1,5 ? (     )?

----------


## 1331

> 1,5    02  ..       /  01.07.08  30.06.09 , ?


 


> -        1,5 ? (     )?

----------


## Leil@

.

 .        1,5  /    12 .          02.07.09                   /  0,5  . 

     ?   /  12     ?

 /             ? 

   1  -         (    )  /        ?

----------


## 1331

> .        1,5  /    12 .          02.07.09                   /  0,5  .
> 
>      ?   /  12     ?


    12 


> /             ?


 ,      ,      


> 1  -         (    )  /        ?

----------



----------

, , ,      2 ,      70% (  :     ,  -  ).,       ,  ,    100%-?      : ....

----------

-  375,  2-) http://mvf.klerk.ru/zakon/pp375.htm

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## .

,   08.06.09    ,    2008   2009 - 6500,   2009   7000,   .   (8*6500 + 4*7000) / 365 = 219,18 * 140 = 30685,20 

 ?    ,           ...

----------


## .

,      27.07.2009, 28.07.09     1,5 .    3 ?1873,1/31*3=181,27  1873,1/29,4*3=191,13  1873,1/23(   )*3=244,32.  :Frown:

----------


## 1331

* .*,   1873,1?

----------

* .*,   .  .

* .*, 1873,10/31**4* (28,29,30,31  - 4 )

----------


## 1331

* .*,

----------


## .

1873,1          1,5

----------


## 1331

* .*, 1873,1 -

----------

*1331*,   ,      .
1500*1,085*1,0185*1,13=1873,10.

----------


## .

?      ,   ?   http://rofss.spb.ru/activities/cozialnoe/pos2009rab       (  )

----------


## 1331

** , ,      .

----------

*1331*,  ...,  , ....  :Frown:

----------


## .

1331  ,           :Smilie:

----------


## 1331

* .*, ,

----------


## .

,   ))

----------


## 33

1.5   .   40     ?

----------

*33*, ,    .

----------


## 33

7200  (    160 % )     5000,   .  . (   )        ,    .   ,        .         1.5 .

----------


## OlgaK

> 


   -     !       ,          ... ,    ...

----------


## 33

,  .           ?

----------


## OlgaK

*33*,

----------

,       1,5 ,      2  (    )     625 . :Confused:

----------

,    10000 .      ,      .       6667  14

----------


## .

.
 -  - ,  -...
    -  ... 
    ,  - ,  -
      -..

----------


## -

,       .  ,     
  15.07.09  01.12.09 -140 
  01.07.08  30.06.09 -12 
 19550       ,   29729,62 - / + .
(19550*11)+29729,62 = 244779,62 / 335.= 730,69
730,69*140 = 102 296,60

,   10   102 296,60 + 359,70 
   - 9592,03
 01.1209      
730,69*30,4 =22212,97*40%=8885,19,   7194,03

        . ,  .       .

----------


## .

*-*,

----------

> 29729,62 - / +


  -       ?



> 01.1209     
> 730,69*30,4 =22212,97*40%=8885,19,   7194,03


1.             -   .       ?
2.  7492,40.



> - 9592,03


9989,86

----------


## -

*.*, **    , 

**  ,       ,   01.01.09,   ? 
   ?   - ?

----------


## .

28.04.09    01.01.09

----------

*-*,      (   ),     01.01.2009.   .
       ,       01.12.2008-30.11.2009,           .    01.12.2009,   02.12.2009

----------


## -

**    ,  
        -,     ,    ?

----------


## .

*-*, 
   -    . ,        ,    .
   ,     ,        .      ,    .      ,      .
  ,   .    .       :Smilie:

----------


## -

*.* ,      ,        ,    ,  :Redface: 
  50  ?

----------

*-*,  ,   .

----------


## Lisa0705

1.  .   : 26.02.09 : 15.07.09		
 2009 .		18 000,00	31
 2008 .		15 000,00	30
 2008 .		15 000,00	31
 2008 .		15 000,00	30
 2008 .	15 000,00	31
 2008 .		15 000,00	31
 2008 .		15 000,00	30
 2008 .		15 000,00	31
 2008 .		15 000,00	30
 2008 .		15 000,00	31
 2008 .		15 000,00	29
 2008 .		15 000,00	31
:	            	183 000,00	366
2.   				
  ( )			183 000,00	
    			366	
  :			183 000,00 / 366 = 500,00	
3.  :					

 26.02.09  28.02.09		3	100	500,00	1 500,00
 01.03.09  31.03.09		31	100	500,00	15 500,00
 01.04.09  30.04.09		30	100	500,00	15 000,00
 01.05.09  31.05.09		31	100	500,00	15 500,00
 01.06.09  30.06.09		30	100	500,00	15 000,00
 01.07.09  15.07.09		15	100	500,00	7 500,00
:    70 000,00 +  (359,70)+  (9989,86).
      1.5 .
 15.07  31.07.09 3872,00
 7060,70 + 7060,70 + 7060,70 + 7060,70 + 7060,70 2009.+ 7060,70  2010.+ 7060,70 + 7060,70 + 7060,70 + 7060,70 + 7060,70 + 7060,70 + 7060,70 ++ 01.09.2010  16.10.2010 - 3644,23
  = 580, 65.
     .  ?  7060,70??

----------

> = 580, 65.


 ,      7060,70 .
    15.07.2009, .     16.07.2009    16   7060,70/31*16=3644,23.

----------


## Lisa0705

> ,      7060,70 .
>     15.07.2009, .     16.07.2009    16   7060,70/31*16=3644,23.


   :?     2009   2008? . 
 09-  - 18 000
 09 - 18 000
 09 - 18 000
 09 - 18 000
 09 - 18 000
 09 - 18 000
 09 - 18 000
 08 - 15 000
 08 - 15 000
 08 - 15 000
 08 - 15 000
 08 - 15 000
 08 - 15 000
 08- 15 000
      08.  26  09   ?
15 000*7(.)+18000()+18 000/28*23 .= 105 000+ 18 000+ 14 785,71= 139 785,71
      - ?      08 .  26.02.09  ?    ?

----------

> +18 000/28*23 .


-       ?  :Wink: 
      19  ,   26   17. ,     18000/19*17=16105,26.
 15000*8+16105,26       01.06.08  25.02.2009  (   270).
 504,09.  504,09*40%*30,4=6129,73   .

----------


## Lisa0705

> -       ? 
>       19  ,   26   17. ,     18000/19*17=16105,26.
>  15000*8+16105,26       01.06.08  25.02.2009  (   270).
>  504,09.  504,09*40%*30,4=6129,73   .


 15000*7!!!!+18 000 (  09)+16105,26       01.06.08  25.02.2009  (   270).
= 139 105,26 / 270 
 515,20.  515,20*40%*30,4=6264,83   .
  ?
      ?

----------

*Lisa0705*, ,  ,       :Embarrassment: 
  , 6264,83.

----------

> *Lisa0705*, ,  ,      
>   , 6264,83.


   !!!! !!!

----------


## Lisa0705

!!!! !!!

----------


## Leil@

,

     1,5  - 7492,40 
..    \ -    9925,00 

     02  (..      30 )

     ?

1. 7492,40 / 31 * 30 = 7250,71 
2. 9925,00 / 31 * 30 = ..... 

   1-, ?

----------



----------


## 71

.   : 30.04.09 : 16.09.09		
 2009 .		20 000,00	31
 2008 .		20 000,00	28
 2008 .		20 000,00	31
 2008 .		5 000,00	             31
 2008 .	             5 000,00	             30
 2008 .		5 000,00	             31
 2008 .		5 000,00	             30
 2008 .		5 000,00	             31
 2008 .		5 000,00	             31
 2008 .		5 000,00	             30
 2008 .		5 000,00	             31
 2008 .		5 000,00	             30
:	            	            105000,00	365
2.   				
  ( )			105 000,00	
    			365	
  :			105 000,00 / 365 = 287,67	
3.  : 40 273,97 .					

:    40 273,97 +  (359,70)+  (9989,86).

  .           .
      ? , .
       1,5 .
   .

----------

> ? , .


    .          .




> 1,5 .


   ?

----------


## 71

C 17.09.2009  02.10.2009

----------

*71*, ,       03.10.2009.    : 01.10.2008-30.09.2009,     .    ,  40%,   30,4,   -.

----------


## 71

> *71*, ,       03.10.2009.    : 01.10.2008-30.09.2009,     .    ,  40%,   30,4,   -.


 ,   .     .
   01.10.2008  30.09.2009    /?

----------

*71*, ,      .     01.10.2008  29.04.2009     .

----------


## 71

> *71*, ,      .     01.10.2008  29.04.2009     .


.
 2008   5000         31
  2008   5000         30
 2008   5000         31
 2009    20 000       31
 2009  20 000       28
 2009       20 000        31
  2009   20 000/30*21 = 13,999,99
:  88 999,99              202

 - 88 999,99/202=440,594

  1.5 :
440,594 *40%*30,4= 5 357,623?
,  ?

----------


## 71

[QUOTE= ;52308957]    .          .

287,67*16 = 4 602,72

    ,    ?

----------

.
    : 20000/22*21=19090,91.
   01.10.2008-30.09.2009: 94090,91.    : 211.
: 94090,91/211=445,93
   : 445,93*40%*30,4=5422,51.





> ,    ?


, ,          .

----------


## 71

,        .

----------


## OlgaK

** , ...           .         2008.          -  140   16!!!  30.04.2008.       1  2008     .  ,     ...   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

*OlgaK*, ,  .               ,    .       30.04.2008,        01.05.2008,

----------


## OlgaK

** , .

----------


## kile4ka

!!!           1,5  24 ,        ????

----------


## .

:yes:

----------


## kile4ka

.   .     -           ??? :Redface:

----------


## .



----------


## _2009

,      1,5 ,  8  2009 .  .      15 .        1,5 ?  ,    .

----------


## 1331

> ,      1,5 ,  8  2009 .  .     15 .        1,5 ?


       ,      ,    .

----------


## _2009

.     ,    12 ,   , ..   .    5500 .       1,5 ?

----------


## .

> 1,5 ?


,   8 ? ,    
   15.07-08.08        .    -  ,  .

----------


## _2009

,  ,      2  2009 .   ,       ,   . -  ,       .
 ,         8 ,  140 ,       1,5 ,       1,5 ?   ,     ?

----------

*_2009*,       ,      ,  40%,   30,4.
             ,      .

----------


## _2009

? . .   : 5500 :31 .
40%   70,97 .  30,4 =2 157,49 ?
2157,49 2 (   ) =4 314,98? 
   ,    ,      .   ,      " ,     ".   -?

----------


## 1331

> ,    ,      .


   ?           .
     40%  ,       +

----------


## 1331

> ?

----------


## 8419

.     , ,   ().  :
1.        ,     -   (?)?
2. ( \)         (  ).    ,?     ?
3.          ,      ?

----------


## AZ 2

1. . .
3.  .

----------

,       ,   , ,...
        .  ,

----------

,           ,  11  2008.,      10.11.09  11.11.09?

----------

> 11.11.09

----------



----------


## pavas

2008 .       .   2009          .              (  ),     .     2008     ?

----------

.

----------


## pavas

,       ?

----------

,           .   ?   ?         ?

----------


## pavas

1  / 25   :Embarrassment: 
 .          ?

----------

*pavas*, -  /?  ?    ?         ?        .
 ,         -           .

----------


## pavas

.      ( )      .
     ?     .
      .         ?
       ,      .             (       )

----------

*pavas*,   - ,  .      ,     .
       ,     .

----------


## pavas

:Cool: 
      .
          ,          ?

----------

!!!!!
       .    ,  .   ,  .
   1  2004 .
  4  2009 .    1  2004 .   1  2008 . -6200 . ,  1  2008 .  4  2009 . -10000 .
      1   17  2007.    6000 .    ,  .     ,   )))!!!!

----------


## .

> ,


    ?   :Frown: 

      ?

----------

> ?  
> 
>       ?


!
    .              .     . .

----------


## .

: 10 000 -   

   :
        -    , ,  2009  - 10 000 .  3  = 30 000 .
-      19+21+22

----------

...      ...      ...  ))))

----------

> ,          ?


   ,                 .

----------


## pavas

.       ?

----------

*pavas*,    -   .           ,   ,     .  ,  ... ,   ,          .

----------


## pavas

?          .
    ?      /

----------

*pavas*,      -     .    , ,   -      .

----------


## pavas

,       ,        ?

----------

.

----------


## pavas

:yes:

----------

!     
  19.01.09
  21.01.09
/  10 000
     2   625 = 1250.
  ,      10 000   31 ,   ? 
       1,5 ,      10.06.09     ,       1.07.09.      10.06.09  1.07.09   7      950  , .. 6650.

----------

> ,      10 000   31 ,   ?


.      2  ,     .




> 10.06.09     ,       1.07.09.      10.06.09  1.07.09   7


         10.06.2009,     ?

----------

.    ?   ,   ?         -  .      ?.

----------


## 1331

> ,


 


> -


 


> ?


            1.5  (  ).

----------

*1331*,     :Smilie: 
: 


> ?


: 


> 1.5  (  ).


**,   -       :Smilie: 
"      3-    (,...)  -,   -,  -  - _(    )_,            1,5 . 
  :
1.    
2.       (  )
3.    / "

      ,

----------

10.06.2009,     ?[/QUOTE]

----------

> .      2  ,     .


 ?

----------

**,  ?   -  ,    10000    31   ?   - .         (19  20 ),         1250/2=625   625*140=87500 .




> 


     10.06.2009  -?  ,      01.07.2009?

----------

> **,  ?   -  ,    10000    31   ?   - .         (19  20 ),         1250/2=625   625*140=87500 .


   ,     ,     10000/31*140=45161,29    ?

  ...

----------

**,    ,  ,         ,    12  ,        (     )          .      375.        10  . 

       .      10.06.2009,        .                ,  .    ,      - 625 .        7492,40 ( 625*40%*30,4=7600   ).

----------

** ,   ,     .       2 .       ,         .

----------


## -7

**,      ,   


> 2


        .      :Smilie:  .

----------

*-7*,     ?

----------


## -7

> ?


           ?

----------

,

----------


## -7

**,   ,     ,     (  ),           .       ,   .

----------

*-7*,  ! 
    ,    ?      ?

----------


## -7

> ,    ?      ?


   - ?  :Wink:

----------

**,  .       10.06.2009.      - .

----------

** , *-7*,   !

----------


## Lada169

!
, ,    . -  ....
   16.10.2008.   .  - 5000.  29.06.2009.  12.07.2009.    (14 . ).
 31.08.2009.       140 .  ( 31.08.2009.  17.01.2010.). 
       16.10.2008.  31.07.2009.
/: 
 2008. - 2609. (16.)
 2008. - 5000. (30.)
 2008. - 5000. (31.)
 2009. - 5000. (31.)
 2009. - 5000. (28.)
 2009. - 5000. (31.)
 2009. - 5000. (30.)
 2009. - 5000. (31)
 2009. - 4524. (28)
 2009. - 3261. (19.)
 : *165,07.* (45394. / 275.)
  : *23109,67.* (165,07. * 140.)
 !

----------


## .

.
 165,07  140 = 23109,80

----------


## Lada169

> .
>  165,07  140 = 23109,80



 ! 23109,67.        .... :Redface:

----------

, !     ,       :Embarrassment: 
    ,     ,    "     ".
,   140  ,
       -    , ?
    ,   .,    .

 .      ,   ,  2       ,    2008.            4 ?   6000/30*140 = 28 000 .  !

----------


## -7

> -    , ?


.


> ,   .,    .


  : /,.
    ,  .  :Smilie:

----------

.
      1,5 :
 08       12666,67 (27 .)
 08    6363,64  (14 .)
 08      8521,74  (20 .)
 08       8900,66 (18 .)
 08     3672,13 (8 .)
 09       ------- (12 .)
 09    --------
 09         1806,45 (4 .)
 09      14000,00(30  /)
 09          14000,00(31 . /)
 09         14000,00(30 . /)
 09         14000,00(31.. /)
  101603,42/225= 451,57 
 451,57*30,4*40%=5491,10

----------

> 09 14000,00(30  /)
>  09 14000,00(31 . /)
>  09 14000,00(30 . /)
>  09 14000,00(31.. /)


    .      ,     .

----------

1.5  (  )

----------

7492.40

----------

,  .   ,     4.500 .        1.860. ?         . ?  ?

----------

> .      ,     .


            ?

----------

**,     ,     .   -  0,    0.

----------

> **,    ,  ,         ,    12  ,        (     )          .      375.        10  . 
> 
>        .      10.06.2009,        .                ,  .    ,      - 625 .        7492,40 ( 625*40%*30,4=7600   ).


 !     !    -   , ,   .  ,       , "  45161,29".       ,    -  . ,     ...    ???

----------

,         375: 
"10.                 ,         8  9  ,*       ,            .*
  ,          ,              .

     , ,  :       ,    ...   ,    ,         -      .

----------

** ,          ,    ,       ,     . .. ,   ,

----------

> ,


, .       .        .   -       -       45161,29.

----------


## 223

> ,  .   ,     4.500 .        1.860. ?         . ?  ?


    ?      .

----------


## 000

!! 
        ..
      :

   1  2008 .
 - 15000
 - 15000
 -15000
 -15000
 -15000
 - 15000
 -14286,60
 - 4500
 -4500
 - 4500
 -4500
  -   


 1   

 !

----------


## ZiKker

140 * 113286.60 / 334 = 47485.40

----------


## 000

..      ..
  ...         - 122285,6!!!
    ZiKker - 113286.60!!!  ??? 

 !

----------


## ZiKker

,   9 .  :Smilie: 
122286.60

----------


## 000

!!!!  !

----------

> , .       .        .   -       -       45161,29.


  ,     ,      :    ,       .
   "     ,         .
  ,           , .. ,   ,           87500,   ,      /. 
  ?

----------

> ,     ,      :    ,       .


 .      21.05.2008 N 110
    III,  12.




> "     ,         .


  -    .  2009       .

----------


## 223

> ...    87500,   ,      /. 
>   ?


     .     -   ,    , ,   -    ,    ,

----------


## 223

-    .   ,         -

----------


## -7

**, 


> ,           ,


  :Wink:  *    .*

----------


## Leil@

,   50.    ,      1,5     1,5 ?
     50.  ?

----------

> 1,5


  :yes:

----------

> 50.  ?

----------


## Leil@

,  !      ,       1,5 ?
    ,      1,5-3

----------

03.11.1994 1206      30.05.1994 1110.

----------

*Leil@*,    1206 "           "
"11.      50                3  ( -     ):"
    - 3- ,      1,5    1,5  3  .

----------

.     - (..       ),  ,           . P.s.    , ""      .

----------


## k-25

19.08.09.  5 .         1,5 .       1.08.09  18.08.09.  12000 .       ?

12000/21=571,43 (     ?)
571,43*140=80000,2

    01.08.09.     1-   1,5    ?    ?


  ,          1, 5    ?

----------

.  -  ,  .



> 1.08.09  18.08.09.  12000 .


        ?

----------


## k-25

> .  -  ,  .


       5. ,   ?

12000/21*12=6857,14 (/  )

----------

*k-25*,      ?




> 12000/21*12=6857,14 (/  )


        ?  12 000 -  ""     ?

----------


## k-25

,     .

----------


## k-25

4   1,5

----------

1,5  04.10.2009,           1,5   05.01.2010?    50 .

6857,14/18*140=53333,31 -

----------


## k-25



----------

,          2010 ,       :
6857,14/18=380,95 - 
380,95*30,4=11580,88 ,  415000/12=34583,33.
,         11580,88*40%=4632,35.

----------


## k-25

18  16?  3.08.09.  18.08.09.

----------

*k-25*,        18  16   ,   ? ,   , ,   .

----------


## k-25

> 6857,14/18=380,95 - 
> 380,95*30,4=11580,88 ,  415000/12=34583,33.
> ,         11580,88*40%=4632,35.


   2- ?  2010 ?   4   1-      ?    ?

----------

*k-25*,   -    19.08.2009         ,     1,5     **!             .

----------


## k-25

, !

----------


## k-25

.      ?      3.08  14.08.       19.08?

----------

> ?      3.08  14.08.       19.08?


,     ,    ,  9 .       ?        ?

----------


## k-25

1   ?   ?    2          ?

----------

*k-25*, ,    ,      .

----------


## k-25

(),       ""!!!

----------

*k-25*,   -     ,        ?

----------


## k-25

12000.   , .  -      03.  14. (  )

----------


## k-25

12000?

----------

*k-25*,          .        .

----------


## k-25

?

----------


## k-25

.

12000/21*10=5714,28  /      03.  14

  5714,28/12*140=66666,6

 1.5   5  
5714,28/12=476,19
476,19*30,4=14476,18
14476,18*40%=5790,47

?

----------

*k-25*,   ,                  .                -   - .
 .

----------

3-   ,  /    ,   ????    "    ",         ???            ,     , -  ...

----------

> "          3-      ",         ???

----------

> 


      ????   ...   ,    ?

----------

**, ,   :Smilie:

----------

,   !

----------

.
        ,     .
  06.07,   28.09
\ 25000
6   .


 ,  :
\ 25000
  6.07  28.09
   .   23  27 \ = 25000\27*23= 21296,30
 26  26 \ = 25000
 23  26 \ = 25000\26*23= 22115,38
:
(21296,30+25000+22115,38)\(26+31+27)= 814,42 . . 
814,42*140=114019,47
?
 = 40%  250000,    7492,4

, .   !!!!  :Embarrassment:   :Frown:

----------

.
,    06.07.09-31.08.09,    ,        .

40%    ,    .

----------

.
        ,     .
  06.07,   28.09
\ 25000
6   .


 ,  :
\ 25000
  6.07  28.09
   .   23  27 \ = 25000\27*23= 21296,30
 26  26 \ = 25000
 23  26 \ = 25000\26*23= 22115,38
:
(21296,30+25000+22115,38)\(26+31+27)= 814,42 . . 
814,42*140=114019,47
?
 = 40%  25000,    7492,4

, .   !!!!  :Embarrassment:   :Frown:

----------

!

----------

?   !

----------

**,      :  375  255-     ?

     28.09.09,                .
   06.07.2009  31.08.2009 - 26+31 = 57
  - 21296,30+25000 = 46296,30
 - 46296,30/57=812,22
   812,22*140=113710,80  ,     28.09.09  6   .

         2010 .       812,22*30,4*40%=9876,60.

----------


## 223

> ?   !


  375  15.06.2007
.15

/    
= (+)/. (.  +)
(21296,3+25000)/(26+31)

----------

!     :Embarrassment:

----------

?
       ?  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

**,  ,       .

----------


## Mayorova

, ,       ,    3- .
 : : 1)   , 2)   .  , 3) . ,     (..,  ).  .,    ,          . :           (,     ).        ?       ? 
   ,   .   ,   : "     . 3   05.09.,   .-?
 .

----------

, .

  02.07.09       1,5 .
     (, )     .
         ? 
       9 ?

----------


## OlgaK



----------


## green_girl

,     .
 :  ,     3,5 .                     1,5 .      (   01.09.09)     .   (      )  4 ,        1,5 .                     (              6 )?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## -7

*green_girl*,    100% . ,    .       ,     2  (      ).

----------

*green_girl*,        ,

----------


## green_girl

, !   !  :Smilie: 
   , :           3          ?              - ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## 223

> :           3          ?              - ?


,

----------

*green_girl*,          .   , , ,         ,           ,      ,       .

----------


## green_girl

""  ?       3,   3      5? -      .   -        ,     ? :Hmm:

----------


## 223

> .   -        ,     ?

----------

- -          . 
*green_girl*,        ?

----------


## green_girl

** ,   ,    ,       ,  ,              -         .             /,     /     -     .    ""   -         .               .     ,         ... :Confused:     ,  ?..

----------

*green_girl*,        ,   .            -     .

----------


## Piece_of_Happyness

!!!         -      ""     ,        ,  ,       /,       .              ( /  - ).  :    01.01.08. / 5460,0        08, ..   10.11.08,  09.02.09  24.02.09 - /     .  25.02.09      .  -   /      2008 .    2009.  .
   :
1.    /?  ?
2.    /   ?
   ...    ...

----------

9 .
  .
  02        1,5.

1.   :
  7250,70 ( )
  7492,40 ( )
  7492,40 (   )
  22235,50

 .6      4-    6 ??
    3 ,      - ..   ?

2.  1 .     359,7 -        .,       ...    11 .6  - 374,62 ?

3.      50   -   ?

4.   5    4,6  8 ?
      22235,50 + 14,92 () ???

----------


## .

1.  ,   .6
    . * ,   ,  *        .      8        .    ,   .
2..     ,  .  - .   ,     ?    ?
3.
4...1

----------


## -

,     ,      1,5 ,         /

----------


## 1331

. 47   865  30.12.2009    ,   . 136    2

----------


## -

*1331*,  ,    ,

----------

"         -     ."
     ?

----------

"         -     ."
     ?
     ,       3 .

----------

, ,         2010

----------

**,      (   ,    2-3 ,    -      )   99,9%    ,               .

----------

?

----------


## .

**,    ,  1-2       .    .  .    ,       .           . ,  ...   ...   .

----------

.,   .
   (140 )          ? ( -)

----------

.,   .
   (140 )          ? ( -)

----------


## .

140 ,

----------


## buharik

1,5  -    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*buharik*,     ?

       1-,   2-

----------


## buharik

*.*,     -  69,1()   70?

----------


## .

> -  69,1()  70?

----------


## buharik

-       .

      1 ,        (     )   9 .

----------


## .

"           ...  ... "



   ,

----------


## buharik

:Smilie: 
*.*, 
     ,      ?      ?

----------


## .



----------

> 1.  ,   .6
>     . * ,   ,  *        .      8        .    ,   .
> 2..     ,  .  - .   ,     ?    ?
> 3.
> 4...1


     .

      ?        11 ,         ?

----------


## -7

> 11 ,         ?


        ,         -.


> 


 ,

----------

?

      (    .   ?),      .
     .

----------


## -7

> ,


  ,       ,      .

----------


## .

2010

----------

, 

   ,  :

       05.05.09  21.09.09.    535,94 (    2008   2009).
 22.09.09        1,5 . 
,          2009 ( 01.05.09  05.05.09)        535,94?

----------

** ,      ,  - :    -     .   01.09.2008-31.08.2009,      --

----------

..      ,        2009     , ?

----------

** , ,      ,      ,

----------

** ,     ,    .    533,34 . , ,      ( 22 )    ?   3   . .

----------

** ,     30,4 (     )   40%.
533,34*30,4*40%=*6485,41* -       (,    30, 31  28   ).  ""  -   : 3746,20-7492,40.

   (, )  :       ,   ,    6485,41/30*9=1945,62

----------


## 1331

** , ,             533,34*30,4*40%=6485,41 ?
 ,       : 533,34*9*40%=1920,02

----------

*1331*,      ,         .

   N 270,   N 106  13.04.2007
"             "
(    10.05.2007 N 9417)


"                   43       (   )  ,     .                        ,    .               ,          ."

----------


## DRTC

,   .....

         5    15 ,      3         ,     ().
     6-  (   , ?)

        /  .    ,              (         )? 
..        (  12 )        ?

    :                  =    1 ,    140....
?  :Embarrassment:

----------

.



> =    1 ,    140....


   ,   ,      .         ,            31 .

----------


## DRTC

......   ....., ....))))))
       1-  ,     , ?

----------


## Raspberry

> 1-  ,     , ?


( )  :yes:

----------

..     ,   .       2009   16      .      /  01.04.  16.04. 9000 .       1,5 .     ?        ...

----------

** ,   ?     ?

----------

,   =)) , **

----------


## .

,       (        ...)     07.07.2008  27.04.2009  13.09.2009     .        09.2008  08.2009 ( 12 )  07.07.2009  27.04.2009? (    /.)

----------


## .

!!!!!     .....

----------

> 09.2008  08.2009 ( 12 )


  :yes: ,   , ,

----------


## .

,    ,  :Smilie:

----------


## 200

.  :  ,  ,       ,      1  2009. -.           . 
1.           1,5 ? 
2.          (      ).             , .. 3746,20+3746,20=7492,40?
3.           6 , 30         10.08.09.       (4330,00), ..  140    19929,86 .?

----------

1.    -?   ?     .
2.      .
3.        6  .      ?

----------


## 200

,    6- .   , ,     ,      ,      .        -    .         -      ,  3746,20. 
   ,       3746,20?

----------

*200*, ,      :Smilie:

----------


## 200

. 
  ,        , , , ..   "".
   , : 
      6 ,          ,          ,            (    4330,00   2009 .     ,           .

----------

-   .              6         ( ).          .

   ,  :  255-, 81-,  375

----------


## 200

.   -  .,   .

----------


## Sory

1.  
2.  
3.   
4.   
5.      
6.   
7.    
8.   
9.    
10.     /
11.     
12.   .      
13.  
14.  .    
15.     ,             1,5 

-  . 
,   " .    "

----------


## 1331

> .    "

----------


## 1331

> 


   ?

----------


## 200

?

----------


## AnnaVS81

!!!    !      20.04.09  22.09.09 ()  23.09.09        1.5 .  18.06.09 !     ???  18.12.10??? ???  :Wow:

----------


## -7

> 18.12.10??? ???


.    ?

----------


## 200

17.12.10? ..  18.12.10       1,5 .

----------


## -7

> 17.12.10?


   17 ?

----------


## AnnaVS81

!

----------


## -7

> ..  18.12.10       1,5


  , 18   .  19.12.10    .

----------


## 200

,   05   04 .

----------

*200*,  ,      ,

----------


## Sory

> 


  ?






> 11.

----------

*Sory*,       -    ;     -    .   ,       -     . 

   14      ,   //   (      22,     ,   )

----------


## Lianka

!                       1,5 .        -     (9.01.08-27.05.08).   ,   ,         ,           .  ,               ,    .    - ?     ,   ...       .         ,     ,           .

----------

2009 ,     ,     01.01.2010 , .  ,   .

----------


## Sory

> *Sory*   14      ,   //   (      22,     ,   )


       ?     6%

----------

*Sory*,       ?    , ,  ,     .

----------


## Lianka

> 2009 ,     ,     01.01.2010 , .  ,   .


   - ,    ?

----------


## Lianka

> - ,    ?


...       :Confused:

----------

213-  24  2009 



> 37
> 15.   "            " (    )   ,       ,    ,         ,         .   ,         ,    ,    ,            "            " (    )          ,   ,       "            " (    ),   ,       29  2006  N 255- "     ,     ,    " ( ,         ).


 :
  /      ...      **      ...

----------

.  ,    2007 .      .   05.12.07.  22.04 08 . 

. 2006 . - 5000 .
  2007 .   2007 .   9000 . 
, ,   .
5000 +90009=86000
86000:365 140 =32986-80 .    ?

   .   .   .. .         ( ).       . .

----------

**,  365  ,      10 ? ,  2007    ?

----------

,    . (  ).  .  .   .     0 .    2009 .

----------

**, ,  0  -  .   -     - "", ,   ?

----------


## Nikushka

,   ,    .

     17.11.08.  22.12.08.,    ,     1,5   11.05.09. ( 03.09.10., 480 ).
 :
 - 13157,89 -  14  
 - 16304,35 -  21 

!

----------


## Raspberry

.     06.08.09  23.12.09
:
 08 - 5714,29 (6 )-   
 08 - 15454,55 (17 )-  
 08- 09 - 20000*6=120000
 09- 09 - 15000*4=60000
=(180000+5714,29+15454,55):327=201168,84:327=615,20
 615,2*140=86128

----------

*Raspberry*,  38  ?

----------


## Raspberry

,  201168,84:*337*=596,94
596,94*140=83571,60

----------


## Raspberry

> Raspberry,  38  ?


- 28

----------

> 201168,84:337=596,94
> 596,94*140=83571,60


  :yes:

----------


## Raspberry

:Embarrassment:

----------

> **, ,  0  -  .   -     - "", ,   ?



   8.

----------

**, , "" .  ,      ,     .       -   ,   86000/*304**140=39604,60 ,  32986,80

----------

,     .  ,      .  ,      .....   .      . ...   ,       ,  .    -,               .    .   .   300 .   :Smilie: 
    ?????    -   39604-60 . 
+ 300 .???????

       0 .     ..?    ?

----------

**,   ?     10  ,          12?

----------

:        ,      : , -   .
           ..

----------

**,     .    .

----------

! 
         ?   ,      -   ,      . :     5 ,   12   01.01.2009  31.03.2009  "     /",  12.06.2009  12.07.2009   .    31.03.2009 - 22.000 .,   - 18.000 .,      18.000    .    14.12.2009.      ,   .
      ,    ,    ,  .     - ,   .

----------

2008  ,  ?  13.07.2009    ?

----------

,  2008 ,  18.000.  13.07. ,  .

----------

,        ,      99 700

----------

,  .       ,      ? : )   ,      ,  ,     .         ,       - -,   .

----------

**,     01.12.08-30.11.09      .   ,        ,  173777,  244.
173777/244*140=99708.

 .       ,     .    ,    , .

----------

,       , !

----------

,   .       . . (             10).           12    300 .?

----------

**,  ,      ,    375
"8.               ,       : 
(...)
)  ,     ; "

,  2007  300 .

----------

, , !!!!!!!

----------

. :Smilie:    ,   ,    ...    . :Frown:   ,   ,    .       .   1  2008 .    2009   .   :
11.08 - 8000 .
12.08 - 9150 .
01.09 - 8000 
02.09 - 8000 .
03.09 - 9150 .
04.09 - 8000 .
05.09 - 10300 .
06.09 - 8000 
07.09 - 8000 .
08.09 - 8000 .
09.09 -   .       6550 .
10.09 - 8000 .(      )
11.09 - 8000 .
 . :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Raspberry

92600:335=276,42*140=38698,80
   2008  :yes:

----------

> 92600:335=276,42*140=38698,80
>    2008


  :Smilie:   :Smilie: ))

----------

, ,         1.5    ,             .   -     (..      ),    1.5  -  (2- ).  ,          ,  .  ,  ,        20   .   ?
        (    ).
 ,  -

----------

**,             .   -      ,         .      12         ,    .    ,        ,        .

----------

,  ! 
"            .   -      ,         ."     ?
"     12         ,    ."     ,    2.5 .        ,                 .         20 ,       92 .    .     , ..   ,        .
,        5.5 ,   .   .  ,      , ..      ,       .       (3  -).
                ?                ,  ?     ,        .

----------

> ,                 .         20 ,       92 .    .     , ..   ,
>        ."


     . 20 000               ?




> ?                ,  ?


, .   62-     3-         -  , , -.

----------

> . 20 000               ?


, .         20

----------

,  ,    .      ,     ,     375.     ,       () ,     .

----------

> ,  ,    .      ,     ,     375.     ,       () ,     .


   .   ?

----------



----------

.         23.06.09-09.11.09.   10.11.09       1,5 .         ?

----------

01.11.08-31.10.09

----------

- 2009 ,

----------

**,             375?

----------

,        ,     .   !   ,      .     .

----------

**,   8  .

----------

, ,

----------


## irad

!!!      ,       .   2010       .   ?    ,         ?

----------

*irad*, , . -         ?



> ,         ?


        .

----------


## irad

,       ,          , ..      ?

----------


## irad

,   ,      -,     , ,    ,  ,           .

----------

*irad*,   -   ,     .

----------


## Sory

!
 05.04.2002  25.04.2002 -   
 06.05.2002  31.10.2002 - 
 24.10.2007  15.02.2008 - 
 01.07.2008    - 

01.10.2009

----------

?
2  1  10 . 100%

----------

"...    1 798,51      3 597,01  -     ..." -      ?   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Sory

> ?
> 2  1  10 . 100%


    ,   ))
  !

----------

**, 1873,10  , 3746,20  ,   - 7492,40

----------

,   :Big Grin: 
   01.10.09  - http://www.klerk.ru/cons/seitbekova/161821/ - "...    1 798,51      3 597,01  -     ..."

----------

**,   .  76-,   ,   1,085,    01.01.09,   1,13,

----------


## Sory

,    10 ,      10 ?
  6% -  III 
  "   ()"   ?
, , ?     , , ? 
      "     "   -?

----------

,  10 
    9   ,         ,     .
      5 "    "       6.

----------


## Sory

**     !!!!
 ,   /   ?

----------


## -7

> ,   /   ?


 ,  . 9,10     .

----------


## Sory

*-7*   !!!
   5 "        "    ?

----------


## -7

*Sory*,   
 . 5 ,   ( 4) -

----------


## Irik1

!
     ,             ? 
   01.10.2009,     05.10.2009.

----------

! 
, ,    1,5 .... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 
  .
 10.03.09  27.07.09 - /  
05.05.09 -     
 28.07.09  05.11.10 -   1,5  ()
   1,5 :
 2008     - 1 696,00 - 3 / (  1-28/07/09)
 2008   - 14 000,00 - 31 /
 2008 - 14 000,00 - 30 /
 2008   - 14 000,00 - 31 /
 2008    - 14 000,00 - 30 /
 2008   - 14 000,00 - 31 /
 2009    - 16 000,00 - 31 /
 2009  -   - 1 / (  02/02/09-02/03/09)
 2009      - 3 047,62 - 6 / ( 10/03/09 -  /)
 2009   -  /
 2009        -  /
 2009      -  /
: 90 743,62 - 194 /
 - 467,75
 : 467,70  30,4%  40% = 5 687,84. (  )
  2009 - 5 687,84 / 31  4 = 733,91 .

----------



----------

:Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

,       .     (    )        1,5    .
    ?           ?

    (   3- ).    ,     3746,20?

----------

**,                       ?

----------

.

----------

> **,                       ?


   ?    , .       ?  ?

----------

**,      375      .   -                  (3746,20)
        ""  8 ,          ,              . ,    .

----------

.

----------


## ()

.     :
      5    .        2008-2009 .       .    . . :
1.         ,    " 1.5"     " 3- "?
2.  .     -        +   " 1.5 "  + 50     ?
3.         1.5         " 1.5 " -        .            12  2008-2009 ?       -       ?

----------

** , ..        ,     -      ,       .   ?

----------

**, .       ,          .

----------

> 1.         ,    " 1.5"    " 3- "?


     ,       ( 260-)



> 2.  .     -       +   " 1.5 "  + 50     ?


 



> 3.         1.5         " 1.5 " -        .

----------


## ()

> ,       ( 260-)


    .    -     " "  -         ?   .

----------



----------


## Sory

,      ?         .
  ,         " "?

----------


## -7

> .


  :Wink: 


> 


  :Embarrassment: 


> ,         " "?


    ,   .

----------

25390.      140 ? .!

----------



----------

03.10.2009         1,5 .                 ,   ?

----------

> **, .       ,          .


     (  ),          .    -    ,    ,     ? (  -  )

----------

**, .      ,     .

**,   -   -?

----------


## -7

> 03.10.2009         1,5 .                 ,   ?


  .

----------

> **, .      ,     .
> 
> **,   -   -?



 .     ,   .     ,   ,     .
 (    ,   )     .   .         .
  ,     .
  ,      .
       .  ,  ,   .

----------

> (  ),          .    -    ,    ,     ? (  -  )


    .  ,    :Redface:

----------

**,    "" .

----------

1,5 .    .

 :      2009.     18 ,      .     1,5   18 .  22     18 .

       812,50 ,       7492,40  + .   ? , .

----------

> .  22     18 .


  ?        ,  .
 .

----------

,  !   :yes:

----------


## vika-s

, -,   2- ,       3- , ..      ( 23000),  -     ,                 40%, 23000*40% -   ????

----------

*vika-s*,    -?     40%  ,   2010 .         ,   40%  23000 -  9200,    13825,75.

----------


## vika-s

,     01.01.2010

----------


## 5

,     , ..     .       3   01.07.2009  08.10.2009  24.02.2010    .    6 .  , ,   12731 .(   -   ) (12731*3)/92*140=58119,78.       ?  +      374,62+ -?    .

----------



----------


## 5

,  .

----------

!    ,   .
       " "   "       "   "     "   ?

----------

25390/31=819,03
4330/31=139,68

----------

!
, ,  (  , ,  )
 ,            2.5.    3.5 .       4 , (.     30 )
:
 2009 - 4500 
 2009 - 4500 
 2009-4500 
 2010 -4500.
 2010.-4500.
 2010 - (  )
 2010.- (  )
   ,      12 .          12 .
, .

----------

, .  12  -   ,  .         20

----------

,, ,    ?

----------

2010,              28.02.2010,           140  .
   01.10.2009,    4500*5=22500,  151, 22500/151*140=20861,40.

 :     ?

----------

, .
   ,       .
     ,  3-.      ?

----------

,       6        - .

----------

,    .

----------

.,  ,                 2010     ,     ?   7

----------

.    255-     12           ,          .      ,

----------

1,5   4 586 .      .   - ?

----------

> 1,5   4 586 .      .   - ?


, ,     .

----------

3 
28        
1     
    :
-57/31 (     )
-57/28
-57/31
-57/30
-57/31
-57/30
-49/27 + 1739/4 ( )
-10000/31 ()
-6364/20 + 10 /
-10000/31 ()
-10000/30
-10000/31
  .  .

----------

-  ,    .  3       ,        ( ).   ,  -  ,     ,  .      -  (4  5 .).       ?   - ?
  ,   .

----------


## -7

**,   -  ?         ,           .     ,    .      ** !

----------

28.07.2009 ,    



> -49/27 + 1739/4 ( )
> -10000/31 ()
> -6364/20 + 10 /
> -10000/31 ()
> -10000/30
> -10000/31


48103/147*140=45812,38

----------


## GingerKa

!
  ,     ,     .      .  . ,   ,     .  , ,    .
      23.11.09  11.04.10,     -  2  7 .,     7      , 10     ,    29.08  09.09 (15 )    12   .
 : ( 14 500 + 10 %  )
 08 - 11 950, 84 .
 08 - 16 368 . (  2 500 )
 09 - 14 824 (  2 000 - . )
 09 - 12 615
 09 - 12 771
 09 - 12 929
 09 - 12 430, 68
 09 - 10 825, 84
 09 - 12 654, 78
 09 - 16 776.7
 09 - 12 615
 09 -    8 700 .
    155 460,84  321  ,   484,30.
    67 802 -       , ..        25 390?!. 
        2009, ,   2010    ?! 

 !

----------

,         .
 153460,84/321*140=66929,66   .  2010

----------

,    "  "  2009 ,      19,10,2009 839    ?  -               2009               ???  ,        ?

----------


## GingerKa

> ,         .
>  153460,84/321*140=66929,66   .  2010


 , _!     !
     . 
1)         10             ? 
2)       , ..      .                    /?

----------

1. ,     ,   10      ,          .    .
2.            ,    - .

----------

**,      ,   2009  -  . 
 2010       :
1.     ,    2009 ,    .    .
2. 40%       7492,40.         13833,33

----------

.
  -     100%      ???
           ?

----------

. 
.               .

----------


## polinka11

,    ,          1,5 ,         ?    ,      40%  ,    .
         !!!  :Frown:   ?

----------

,             ,         ?        ?

----------

**,  .     - ?     ?

----------

2007    2008.        1   2 .   -           3- .    .           .  16           3-       2008   2009      ,      5000.      ,     35 000...             .      :   2 .  ,      .                    "",          .                   .  14      .                       16       ...

----------

.  :
1.       -     2009     .   ,   , .
2.     ,       2010           (   2009 ).     -        . 
   -       ?

----------

,    -     2-         ...
      ,       ...
   16   ,             ?

----------

.  128-    ,    263-      ,     .

----------

,         ?

----------



----------

?

----------



----------

!!!
            !!!

----------


## GingerKa

, _!!!

!

----------

, ,  .          .       .    ,  1.     ,   . 2.   ,    .      ?

----------

,                  .     11       -  .                              ?                ???

----------

,        (      )
       ,           178-

----------

1   11 ,             2 ,      11 ?

----------

01.01.2010

----------

.   !!!

----------

,    .
   ,          !              !!!!

----------

> 3 
> 28        
> 1     
>     :
> -57/31 (     )
> -57/28
> -57/31
> -57/30
> -57/31
> ...


 ,   !



> 28.07.2009 ,    
> 
> 
> 48103/147*140=45812,38


 
    :
 " 01.01.2007    ,   , ,     12     ,          .  01.01.2007           ()    ,        . "
     4330*4,5(140)=20 000

----------

!   2010 ! 
  ,       ,    ,      ,                . 
 2010       415 000/365 = 1136,99 . 
             : 415 000/12*40% = 13833,33 



     2009      
    ,         
     6

----------

,  .      6 .

----------

!       ,           1,5 .        ?

----------

,,       28.12.09,            2009 ,     1  2010  ,           ?        01.01.2010         ?

----------

> !       ,           1,5 .        ?


  ,              




> ,,       28.12.09,            2009 ,     1  2010  ,           ?        01.01.2010         ?


 2009    ?    ?  ?

----------

2009    ?    ?  ?[/QUOTE]


      9- ,    35000.

----------

**,  ,        -     12 .     -   25390     2009 ,  34583,33   -   2010 .

  01.01.2010      ,       2010 .       4   ( 3280).

----------


## pretty

! , ,   ,      ,   20    . :Redface: 

     02.11.2009 . 
- 2008          2009    . 

 , /    01.01.2009  30.06.2009  6000 /. 

   36000,00 . 

    -      -    6 ?   -   12 ? 

  6,  : 

 (31),  (28),  (31),  (30),  (31),  (30)  181  

 36000/181*140 = 27845,30 .   ? :Wow:  :Wink: 

   -            12 ? :yes: 

!!!!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------

6 .
 . 
374,62.

----------


## pretty

** , !  :yes:

----------

1.5 

  -    13.04.09  30.08.09
    31.08.09
.

 08 - 16589 (30 )
08 - 16589(31)
 08- 16589(30 )
 08- 16589(31)
 09 16589(31)
 09 - 16589(28)
 09 - 16589(31)
 09 - 6032.40 + 69644.30( -       )(12)
 09 - 0
 09- 14.92(    )
 09 - 0
09- 0
=122155.4/224=545.34
=545.34*30.4*40%=6631.33. -   
 1  =6631.33/31*1=213.91.
?

----------

31.*08*.2009
,   01.08.2008-31.07.2009.

----------

,
 ,          - 6   ?       ?

----------

.       ,       .           ,   3   .

6 ,    ,     , -               1,5 ,   -     .

----------

.
    16  2009 .    13  2009 .
 4170,27/19
 6095/30
 6095/31
 6095/31
 3878,64/20 (10  )
 6095/31
 3047,5/15
=35476,41/177=200,43
 = 200.43*140=28060,2

----------

,

----------


## -7

> 08 - 16589 (30 )
> 08 - 16589(31)
>  08- 16589(30 )
>  08- 16589(31)
>  09 16589(31)
>  09 - 16589(28)
>  09 - 16589(31)
>  09 - 6032.40 + 69644.30( -       )(12)
>  09 - 0
> ...


-  ,        ?


> 09 - 6032.40 + 69644.30( -       )(12)

----------

, ,

----------


## -7

> , ,


  :Smilie:

----------

?
     /  . 
1)    -        ?
2)   : /  11.11.09  30.03.10.  2010      . (    ?)    ?
3)  -      (  )?

----------


## tan223

> 1)    -        ?
> 2)   : /  11.11.09  30.03.10.  2010      . (    ?)    ?


1.     +    . ,    6 ,  100%
2.     01.01.10.

----------

,     ?

----------


## tan223

> ,     ?

----------

,    5   (      ),       .     ?

----------

3-    ,     1.5 ?
      ?

----------

> ,    5   (      ),       .     ?


     . .


> 3-    ,     1.5 ?
>       ?


  .

----------

, .    =)

----------


## **

.  :   /    16.11.09  04.04.10.    :  20.04.09  15.09.09   ,  01.10.09   .     24.09.09,    01.10.09,       .
      25390  .       ,       ?

----------

> 25390  .       ,       ?


        - ?     ?

----------


## **

> - ?     ?


   26000

----------

?         ?

----------


## **

> ?         ?


  3 : . 32000, .  1/2  14000   26000

----------


## **

: ,

----------

:   25390 - .         .   2009 .   2010    34583,33.

  :   .

----------


## **

> :   25390 - .         .   2009 .   2010    34583,33.
> 
>   :   .


  ,        ???      2010       ?

----------

****,      ,        2009 .
     -   :     , ,       ,                     .   ,    ,   .

----------

,     ,        -  50  ?

----------



----------


## vika-s

1,5   50

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> 2010    34583,33


 .   .    : 415000/365=1136,99.             (     ,    ).    " ",          .

----------


## inga123

!               1.5  :Redface: 

    1.04.09,   06.11.09  26.03.10,      
-7000
-7000
 -7000
-9000
-9000
-9000
-9000
(5 )-1500

----------

7      ,   .
   6157 ( 12  )
 17.11.08-30.06.09    
 22.06.09-08.11.09   (140 )

----------


## 34

!!!
       .
 ,         15 000 .         1/6     3 000 .
        16 .    ,     ,.    ,       !
 ,  ,  ,    !
    ! ,      .      
18 000      2    9 000 .         46 000 ,   70 000
   ,    ,   ,       15000 ,     1/6 3000,     ,       ?!

----------


## 34

,    ,        .  4 330      ,   .

----------

> ,  ,  ,    !


-  -  .
64- "        ,      "



> ,       15000 ,     1/6 3000


 ,  ,    .



> 


255-
81-
 375



> ,    ,        .  4 330    ,   .


   ,

----------


## 34

,  ,    .

   !  ,      ,     . 
    6.5     ?
      ,               ?!
          ,         1/6 -3000 .
       ?!

----------

.  ,     ,   -  .
             -  .      -    ,       ,  ,    .

----------

> .  ,     ,   -  .
>              -  .      -    ,       ,  ,    .


  .   ,      .      . 15 000 
  ,   ,              .

----------


## Larik

.      .    .

----------

-       .

----------


## 34

,      .    ,    ,  ,    ,   ,    4 330,     .

----------


## Larik

*34*,    4330  ....

----------


## 34

> *34*,    4330  ....


   ,   ,     ,        15000,       .

----------


## Larik

*34*,     ,      .

----------


## 34

. 
    ,    4330,          1, 5  ,      4 330     40%  15 000 ?

----------

*34*,  .           .    1873,10   .
              .   .     -    -,        ...

----------


## 34

> *34*,     ,      .


      !       ,     ,        .       ,          ,      ?     ,      ,   ,     ,    ,    .        ,     ,         ,   .

----------


## 34

> *34*,  .           .    1873,10


   01.01.2010    100% ,   ?         ?

----------


## 34

> *34*,  .           .    1873,10   .
>               .   .     -    -,        ...



   ,      ,    ,   !

----------

*34*,   ?  100% ? ,       . -  40%  ,   13833,33    1873,10,     .




> ,      ,    ,  * !*


     .        .




> !           ?





> 34,  ,  ?    ,    - 3000  4000    .     ,  15 000.


   ,         .                .        ,      ,         .

----------


## 34

.
 ,      ,    ,          ,    ?       ,      ,       ,   .

----------


## 1331

> 


    ,     . ,    .     ,   ,       .

----------


## 1331

*34*,         , ..       .

----------


## natpol

> -  40%  ,   13833,33    1873,10,     .


    ,       .     2000 . (40%   5000 .).       -       ?

----------

*natpol*,

----------


## pretty

,      ,     ,        -  ? 

     30.11, /   2008  2009 : 

  2008 - 8000,00 ,      10000. 

 ,   : 

8000+11*10000 = 118000

-     = 365 

118000/365 = 323,29  *140 = 45260,27

? :Redface: 

 -  . 

     / 30000  . 
     ,   -      -,    ? :Wink:

----------


## pretty

> 6 .
>  . 
> 374,62.


  ?          359,70 . :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------

*pretty*, 374,6 -            2009 
  11    10000?      30.11.2009,    01.11.2008-31.10.2009
8000*2+10000*10=116000

----------


## pretty

** ,   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:    01.12.08  30.11.09  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:    .


    ,  30  ?  -   -  ?  :Embarrassment: 

!!!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------

,

----------


## pretty

** , !  :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 

 , ,   .  :Wow: 

        30000.    360000,    . 
   ? 
  25390*12/365=834,74 *140 = 116863,56 ? 

     ? 
..     30.11  18.04
: 
 2009 - 1 
- -    25390
 - 18  

: 1*834,74 + 4*25390 + 18*834,74 = 117628,74

  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

-  360000/365=986,30 -     2009 .  ,   30 ,   25390/30=846,33.

1   -  846,33
 - 25390,00
 - 25390,00
 - 25390,00
 - 25390,00
18   - 18*846,33=15233,94
 117640,27   2009 ,     01.01.2010-18.04.2010 - 91403,94

          : 415000/365=1136,99.       ,     01.01.2010-18.04.2010      - 986,30*108=106520,40.     91403,94   15116,46

----------

!
.
,    (  ),  .
          .
 ()   ,   
1.     
2.    1, 5  
3.     .

 ? 
          ?
!

----------



----------

!
 .
   (  )    -,            "        "
 ""    ?

----------

( 6  11 173- "  ")

----------

( 6     )    ?

----------



----------

!
 :Smilie:

----------


## pretty

** ,      !!!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------

** ,   (     -  )...
      01.10.09.
    15 000  31.12.2009 ,           1,5 .
   40%  15000 = 6000 ? ?
            ?
  ,       ? -          ,    ,  ?
.

----------


## vika-s

1,5   2010     ,     -         ,             ,  23000,       ,   2010

----------

**,        ,    40%   .      ,    30,4       40%.   01.10.2009-31.12.2009   ,  (15000*3/92)*30,4*40%=5947,83.      2010   .
       -   .    ,    ,  ,     .      .       ( ,     , ) -   .

*vika-s*,  ?   (40%  )    9200,  .  2009     ,     - 7492,40.       13833,33. ,     9200.

----------



----------

...    ,   .
     .
        . 12 .
 +  13000.   16 .
   ? 13000/30,4?
                                              13000/30 ?

----------

...13000*12/365 ?!
 ...

----------


## tan223

> ...13000*12/365 ?!
>  ...


/     13000\30*15
 ,  ...  13000  -,    , ..    /

----------


## vika-s

> /     13000\30*15
>  ,  ...  13000  -,    , ..    /


    16   ,     / (762   ),         ,   ,

----------

*vika-s*,  ,    "   ",      12 ,      . 
   - 375,         -    .

----------


## vika-s

**,         ?

----------


## nika*

, ,    .       20.09.2009. ,         31.08.2009.          2009. ,   2009.         2009 .,   -        2009 .          ,                 1.5  (         ).  .

----------

.       ,      , .    12 ,   .

        ...

----------


## nika*

.      375,      2009       2009,              ?

----------

,      2009 ,         *31.08*.2009?

----------


## nika*

"   ,      ,    " -       ?

----------

*nika**,   "   ,** "

----------


## nika*

,    :Smilie:

----------

...

----------

**,   :Smilie:

----------

.
- _   2   12.     7 ,   4     .   ,   ,     13- ,        .           ?_ 

 ,     ,     ,  ,    ,  12 ,    .   ,     .        .     .

----------


## Annetra

!!! ,  ,      ...
  27.11.09       ,  ,   ,     .       (   )  3- ,   12      ,   .      ,   .       ?
     12 :
 08 - 7000 
 08 - 7000 
 09 - 7000 
 09 - 7000 
 09 - 7000 
 09 - 7000 
 09 - 4250  (         )
 09- 4250 
 09 - 4250 
 09 - 4500 
 09- 4500 
 09 - 4500 
  64 250
=64250/365=176,03
       24644,20  (176,03*140)????
         ???

----------

68250,  186,99,  26178,60
.

----------


## Annetra

,   ,   :Frown: 
     08   5000

----------

*Annetra*,   )

----------


## Annetra

,         :Smilie: 
    ? ,  ,       ,           ???
     -             ( 2009 - 25390),   ?

----------

-

----------


## Annetra

...          2009 ,           ???          ?

----------

.          ,

----------


## Annetra

..          ?

----------



----------


## Annetra

,          ))))

----------

.
     1.08.2009      16.11.2009  4.03.2010.   7000.        ?

----------

21000/92*140=31956,52

----------

1 ?

----------

**,      ?

----------

,  .         .

----------

2   ,  31956,52. 6  ,      100%  ,      ,      .

----------

..          ,         ?       -.   .    ,   -.     2010         .

----------

> ..


.                .        2010  .

----------

.       1 .

----------

4 ?

----------



----------

.
  /  ,     /      16 .    /  ?

----------

!  !              ?          ?   ?

----------

**,  -.   ,     ( 140 )    16

**,  .       ,      (    :  -,     -  - -)

----------

:yes:

----------

> **,  -.   ,     ( 140 )    16
> 
> **,  .       ,      (    :  -,     -  - -)


    /         ?

----------

**,  ,    .

----------

> **,  ,    .


 :yes:

----------

,       ?

----------

10 ,   -    .

----------

,     .   ?

----------

**,  .        ,   255- (   -   ).       .

----------


## Good

!    (15%).    .            1,5 . 
      .       ?      (  ?)    (  )?    ...      ?          ?   !

----------


## Larik

*Good*,     .       .    ,       .

----------

> (  ?)    (  )?


        -   .   -        .

----------


## Good

,      ...     ...((  ...( :Frown:

----------

!        1,5   14  2009.
  , ,  2008.      2008.?
 1  2008       .   1         .
        1,5 .

----------


## 1331

**,    2008?

----------

1,5 ,      ?     2008 ,       2009 .

----------


## 1331



----------


## Good

,        ?    -    ? 
!

----------

69-70

----------

!
     .

    01.09.09. 
 - 10 000 .
   6 .

 -  /.
 -  / 10 000, - .   31
   / 9500, -    29 (   1.11  29.11)

   30.11.09

:
. . = (10000+9500)/(31+29) = 325
   = 325*140=45500.

 ,   , :
1.	    ,     (/  )?
2.	   /    , ..   ?

   .

----------


## Raspberry

> 1.    ,     (/  )?

----------

10000/31=322,58
322,58*140=45161,20

1.  
2.

----------

> 10000/31=322,58
> 322,58*140=45161,20


 ...
    :
20000/61=327,86 (  31,   30  )
327,86*140=45900,4

 -,       ?

----------

> -  / 10 000, - .   31
> *   / 9500*, -    29 (   1.11  29.11)


        .  -.
-,  ,  *30* ,           .

----------

, 
  ,  !

    ,  ?

----------

- .     :

----------

- 1,5 ,    .
        ,     .
   ? (  ).

----------

...,   :Smilie:

----------

, .
   !

----------


## IrII

1,5 .
08 - 0. - 30  (  )
 08 - 10000 - 31 
 08 - 0 - 31  (  )
 08 - 10000 - 30 
 08 - 10000 - 31 
 08 - 10000 - 30 
 08 - 10000 - 31 
 09 - 40000 - 31 
 09 - 40000 - 28 
 09 - 40000 - 31 
 09 - 40000 - 30 
 09 - 40000 - 31 
 22   08  140  -   ,   114 821, 32
 09   24  16  - .   ,   13 157,89

 25  09          1,5  (20  2011).
   ?        2010 .
    40%?

 :Smilie:

----------

01.11.08-31.10.09,    

    26666,67,  246666,67/233=1058,66*30,4*40%=12873,31 -         01.01.2010
 - 2009    .   2009 7492,40/30*6=1498,48,   - 7492,40

----------


## IrII

,     :Smilie: 
246666,67/233=1058,66*30,4
     ,   .

----------

,       ,

----------

:Smilie: 
         , .
     ,       .
   !!!

----------

**, !      !

----------


## V_V_S

!     .
     23.12.2008,     12.11.2009. 
      01.11.08  31.10.2009,        2008 !!!!
     ?

----------


## -7

> 01.11.08  31.10.2009


 12  ,   


> 2008 !!!!


       31.10.09.

----------


## V_V_S

2008  ? 8?

----------

23.12-31.12 -  9

----------


## V_V_S

!           31  ?

----------

2 - 


> 23.12-31.12 -  9

----------


## V_V_S

!)) !!!

----------

?

----------


## -7

> ?

----------


## pretty

,         /  ?      ? :Redface:

----------


## Anastacii

,    .   ?
 2008 - 7000
 2009 - 7000
 2009 - 7000
 2009 - 7000
 2009 - 8300
 2009 - 8300
 2009 - 8300
 2009- 8500
 2009 - 8500
 2009 - 8500
 2009 - 8700
 2009 - 8700
   95 800  -    .   365   = 262,47   .
    140 . : 36 745,8.

----------



----------


## _

, ,      
    01.12.09. 
 - 9 000 .
     1.02.10.

       26.03.09,     .   :
-         , ..             2 ?

 !

----------


## Panther

!
, ,       1.5          ?

----------


## 1331

>

----------

> 


.     **   .    (  )  .  01.01.2010    255-.
       .

----------

*_*,           6  ,        100%       1136,99 /.
    9000    41400   140  .     3530   ,     ,  4120,82,   .

----------


## Panther

*1331*, ** ,    ! 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## valentine

, ,    
  :
    01.09.2007 .
 ()  15.12.2009 .
 :
12/2008 5000  (31)
01/2009 10000 (31)
02/2009 5000 (28)
03/2009 5000 (31)
04/2009 5000 (30)
05/2009 5000 (31)
06/2009 15000 (30)
07/2009 5000 (31)
08-2009 10000 (31)
 01.09.2009  28.09.2009    2009 
 29.09.2009  14.10.2009     2008
10/2009 10000 (17)
11/2009 10000 (30)
  = 85000 .,   321.
85000/321 = 264-80
 264-80*140 = 37072 .

   :
    01.07.2009 .
 :
07/2009 - 5000 (31)
08/2009 -10000 (31)
09/2009 - 10000 (30)
10/2009 - 10000 (31)
11/2009-10000 (30)
  = 45000,  153
 = 45000/153*140 = 41176 .
 !!!

----------

.
,    ,     (   6   ,      )

----------


## meri13

!  ,       1,5 :     29.05.09  16.10.09,     17.10.09.    10.10.08  !

----------


## valentine

,  !!!  :yes:

----------

> 17.10.09.    10.10.08 !


  10.10.08-30.09.2009      ,  ,

----------


## Clair

! , .     11  2010           1.5 ,         4000/.  14  2009        .   ,           .
http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr07_6.htm , 
"...                .     ,      (,  ),    100     (,  ),         .

               ,  ()   ..."
      ?

----------

,       .             .
     ,   ,           .          ,       .

----------


## valentine

,      1,5  
   15.12.2009  04.05.2010



1.    ,    2007 .:
   01.05.2009  30.04.2010,  
05/2009  5000 (31)
06/2009 15000 (30)
07/2009 5000 (31)
08-2009 10000 (31)
 01.09.2009  28.09.2009    2009 
 29.09.2009  14.10.2009   2008
10/2009 10000 (17)
11/2009 10000 (30)
12/2009  5000 (14)
 15.12.2009  04.05.2010  -   
   = 60000,  184

  60000/184*30,4*40% = 3965 .

2.        ?

----------

,  .    ...,    4120,82.

         .    -  .

----------


## valentine

!
30,4 -     , ?    -  ?

----------


## Clair

, !   ,   ,  ,  :     ?     4200,   ,         - 5   ( 1  2008-             ) -  153 ,  21   2008-   2940    30,4. ?
  : 30+31+30+31+31=153   4200 = 642600+2940/30,4 = 21234,87.
,      ...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## valentine

...  ,  ,   ,      ,  40 %   ?

----------

*valentine*, , 30,4   ,         255-. 



> ,  40 %   ?


,     ,       .

----------


## valentine

,   !!!  :yes:

----------

> , !   ,   ,  ,  :     ?     4200,   ,         - 5   ( 1  2008-             ) -  153 ,  21   2008-   2940    30,4. ?
>   : 30+31+30+31+31=153   4200 = 642600+2940/30,4 = 21234,87.
> ,      ...


 ,     :Big Grin: 

        14.12.09 .    4200,    4200*4,6=19320,00.     ,  ,          ,     .

----------


## Clair

, !   -         ?  ,    ""?

----------

*Clair*,   .

                       . "        -              -  -"

               .             .    ,           .

----------


## fantamarina

!  ,      3  2009 ,  29 ,    2    7000 .       , 100%  40%  ?       ?  !

----------

40%  ,

----------


## Clair

> .             .    ,           .


 ! !    !   :yes:                .   :Big Grin:

----------


## Annetra

!    :   2009      ,            10 .    ,        ...                ,    ,        ,      ,         ,  ...  ,    ,       ???(      :Frown: )

----------

,     -         ,         .
    4- ( ),   ,    .     ,      .

----------


## Annetra

,     )))     :Smilie:

----------


## :)

.
 ,     1,5 :
     :
- = 7000/
=4666,67.
     21.08.09  07.01.10.10
 32505,77   .
 : 229,51
 1,5   13.02     : (25606,67*(31-7+28))/(    )*40%*30,4=?

----------

:Smilie: ,       .
     : 01.04.09-31.12.09,     
: 7000*4+4666,67/142=230,05
    : 230,05*30,4*40%=*2797,41*.
   ,    .
 ,   * 4120,82*
      31     24.

----------


## Raspberry

** ,     30,4  .


> : 7000*4+4666,67/142=230,05


     1,5     ,     30,4?



> : 230,05*30,4*40%=2797,41.


,   . 1.        


> =4666,67.


.
2. 7000*4/30,4*4=230,26  :Embarrassment:  -

----------

*Raspberry*,         (30,31, 28).   - 12  ,   -    ,   ,       .                 .      21.08,      20.     142  (30+31+30+31+20)

  ,      ,    30,4   40%   . 30,4 -      (365/12).    ,            .

----------


## Raspberry

> Raspberry,         (30,31, 28)


   , ? ..  29,4

----------


## Raspberry

> 


    ?

----------

*Raspberry*,     :Smilie: 
" " -     .
   :
      -  375 -  
     -  922 -    29,4
      (,  ) -  922 -

----------


## Raspberry

, , .       :Big Grin:

----------


## :)

> ,       .
>      : 01.04.09-31.12.09,     
> : 7000*4+4666,67/142=230,05
>     : 230,05*30,4*40%=*2797,41*.
>    ,    .
>  ,   * 4120,82*
>       31     24.


 ,        -      ,       "0"   0 "" - ,         ...      230,05,    ...
 ?   -  .  1,5:        1,5...???

----------

> -


  .      , ,   01.04.2009-31.07.2009       .



> -  .  1,5:        1,5...???


,  .        -    ,     ,         .

   -    ,    :   255-   375.

----------


## :)

,  ,  .
,        24 ?     11...
  , , :    19.10.09,     2010( )   2011( )?

----------

> 24 ?     11...


            ,   ,    -    -



> , , :    19.10.09,     2010( )   2011( )?


 ,    , 19.04.11.       ...,   :Smilie:

----------

> ,  ,  .
> ,        24 ?     11...
>   , , :    19.10.09,     2010( )   2011( )?

----------


## Lenik

.    ,  ,    .      27.01.10, ,     ,            ..?      375 


> (    ,       ),      ,  ,      ( ),       ,                .


 ,          (   )?  :Embarrassment:

----------



----------


## Lenik

** , !       :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Solnste

,     :
          3,     15.02.2010       24.02.2010.     20 000 .   20000()/28(   )*140=100 000?

----------

,      ,   .
   20 000  15.02.10-19.02.10   5263,16.  ....                19  20 ,     24.
    20 ,     5263,16 / 5 = 1052,63      147368,20
    24 ,     5263,16 / 9=  584,80      81871,38.
 ?

----------


## Solnste

!
!!!   ,    :Smilie:

----------


## Pilula

1,5    2009.           ?

----------

-      (40%  )   : 2060,41 (4120,82) - 13833,33. ,

----------

,
, .

           3 ,
      2 
    .

          ?
     ?

----------


## Pilula

> -      (40%  )   : 2060,41 (4120,82) - 13833,33. ,


  ,      ,   .       2009 (  ),  ?    , ..      4341,03,     ?    !

----------

> ,      ,


 .  40%        7492,40.         2010 .    40%    9000   2009   7492,40,       9000.



> , ..      4341,03,


,        .

----------


## Pilula

,   .   !

----------


## Fobiya

,    
   08.06.2009

   01.02.2010
 ,  ,        ?
    -    ?
.

----------

. ,   ?

----------

,       ?

----------


## Fobiya

> -    ,    :   255-   375.


     ?

  ,    (((

----------

,    ,       3   2010        ?

----------

50 ,   .

----------


## 77

.                   1,5. 1    .(    01.08.2009.,      17.08.2009).

----------

> ,      ,   .
>    20 000  15.02.10-19.02.10   5263,16.  ....                19  20 ,     24.
>     20 ,     5263,16 / 5 = 1052,63      147368,20
>     24 ,     5263,16 / 9=  584,80      81871,38.
>  ?


 ,  :        ((((,      20     ,    ?       ?

----------

> 20     ,    ?       ?


   19  23     .  -      20  23  .
    ,      .

----------

*77*,          .   ,    .

----------


## Solnste

, !

----------


## 77

.

----------


## _2009

,     :
1.      1,5    ,     . 
2.      ,    ,    ? ,    ,     1 , 333 .        ,    ?  ?
3.     2010    (3603,676) ?
 40%  3603,676 = 1441,470?
4.  1441,470,      2010 ?    3606,676?

----------

> 1.      1,5    ,     .





> 2.      ,    ,    ? ,    ,     1 , 333 .        ,    ?  ?


     , ,   . , ,      ""  ""



> 3.     2010    (3603,676) ?
>  40%  3603,676 = 1441,470?


   - 40%  .    30,4,   34583,33,   ,  40%.   .

----------


## _2009

.

----------


## vika-s

2010

----------

> 2010

----------


## _83

!        .           (  2008)     4  (  8.00-17.00)   ( 4  2009 ).      2005 . 
         :
    15.01.2010  03.06.2010. 
1)    4  2009 .  31  2009. 
2) - .. - ... - .( 2_)-  
2009    -    31- 15 - 50284,26
2009   -   30- 10 - 26497,08 - 14 .   
2009   -   31 -18 - 50284,26 
2009  -  31 -14 - 38311,82 - 3  
2009- 30 -10 - 10370,45 - 14 .    
2009  - 31 -18 - 69761,24
2009  -  30 -17 - 50386,50
2009 -  31- 18-  50386,50
            245 - 123 - 346246,1 - 31

  = /  :  . = 346246,1 : [245.-31.] = 1617,97

1617,97>1136,986
  1136,97*140 = 159 178,04

 ,   .  (  )   ,           118 000.           .        ,        12        365 .,      8       8 .  !

----------

- 159178,60.
     ,  -       -    ,     -.

----------


## _83

,          !    2008 ,   2009      ( ).     15.01.2010-03.06.2010. 
1)   - 2009 .  
2)  - .. - ... - .( 2_)-  
2009 -   31-16 -  55000
2009 - 28- 19-  58500
2009      - 31 -21-  51500
2009   - 30 -22-  55000 
2009    -    31- 4 -   4903,48
2009   -   30- 3 -   2193,48 - 14 . 
2009   -   31 -5 -   5035,42 
2009  -  31 - 4 -  3295,10 - 1  
2009- 30 - 3 - 3141,08 -14 .  
2009  - 31 -4 -  4217,97
2009  -  30 - 3 -  3334,74
2009 - 31-  5 -   5235,13
             364-109 - 251356,4 - 29

 = /  :  . = 251356,4 : [365.-29.] = 748,08

748,08<1136,986
  748,08*140 = 104 731,2

!

----------


## _83

,  ! ,      ,      ,     ,     2-   ,    13%??    . ,    ?     ?     ,    ,    ,   2009 .     ,      ?    ,   ,      ,     ?

----------


## _83

,      ,   ,       8 ,   12??     ?   1  14   29  2006 . N 255-,  6 ,      15  2007 . N 375    12 !

----------

> 2-   ,    13%??


       . ,        ,       .     2-  .

 ,   .        ,    (   http://fss.ru/ru/fund/17235/index.shtml),     .       :Smilie: 




> 1  14   29  2006 . N 255-,  6 ,      15  2007 . N 375    12


   8    375     ,   .   -  ,      .  ,       ,      :Smilie:

----------


## _83

, !      ,      ,         ,         ?   ?   ?  :Smilie: ))  ,        ).
        ?        40 ,    ...

----------

-   . 

     ,          :Smilie:       ,       .
    ,   - .

----------


## _83

,    8  375,    ,             ! !  ,            , !

----------

*_83*,

----------


## _83

!              :Smilie:

----------


## Lenik

"" .  ,   .    27 .     -  ,   1,5  -  ?
     ,  300    ?      15%,   ?
   , ?    8000 + ? 

    ,        :Embarrassment:

----------

*Lenik*,  -? :Smilie: 
   ,  ,  . ,   01.06.2009-31.05.2010,    ,  
 : 412,08+
 : 10988,85+

----------


## Lenik

> ,   01.06.2009-31.05.2010


*   !*  :Embarrassment:  
          ,      .   :Embarrassment: 
** , ! 


> : 412,08+
>  : 10988,85+


   81-   , , .    +   .   ,

----------


## ..

, 
       .  2010   :
 1136,99 .                  ; 
       (15%)?   ?

----------

.

----------


## Lenik

.          ?

----------

(  ).    ,      .

----------


## endstar

:Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:           ... 
 2010         ,             24.07.2009  212-... 
..         18.01.2010      /     01.01.2009  31.12.2009     365 ?
   ?
 ,    1 ,   7,7               01.01.2010    ..
HELP!!! :Dezl:  :Dezl:

----------

!!! ,    -  -?  :Razz: 

 8  375   .           

**     .
**       ,  .

----------


## endstar

> **     ..


   .     



> **       ,  .


      ...   ...          ...

----------

375



> 8.         *      ,       :* 
> )             (  ,    13  ); 
> )  ,                     ;


       -   .     .

----------


## endstar

...     ...       .. http://www.buhsoft.ru/?title=pressa/3/at.php

----------


## endstar

(    ),            :Baby:

----------

*endstar*, ,  ,   .

----------

....         .
 - ,      6       .     60%      (        ) ,  /  ?

----------

- ...      

    ...

----------

255-          213-? - -               ,

----------

:Embarrassment:

----------

14.      ,         .2  .7
 :     255-,  - ...  -  

2.  ,        ,    ,        ,         ,       ,     24      

_2.   ,        ,    ,      ,          ,                    "       ,     ,           ".";_

*  - ?     -?  ,              ?

   -  ,         .7*

7.       ,    ,        ,    .

_)  7   "   ,"   "     ,";_

-------------------- 
*   ,           375    

! (c ) *

----------

,   ,    -           :Embarrassment:

----------


## *

-   ...   . ,              1.5 .
.  ,      2010 ,      ,      .   .
   .      ,     .          .     ,  ....
      ,  **  -   ,    *2010* .  !
      ( )
      . (         )

----------

?

----------

!    4.01.2009.5    .
  8    .
    ?        1,5 ?            ?

----------

37 
    3200,   ; 4120.82   .
  10988,85+,

----------

!  :     3000,   8000         ?

----------


## Raspberry

3000,       (. )

----------

8000.           8000 , .

----------


## Raspberry

, ..        :Frown:

----------

.  :Frown: 
           ?

----------


## Raspberry

> 


  :yes: ,        ,        3000=, ..


>

----------

!

----------

3000?

----------


## *

> ?


  ,  -  .      .      ,   .    .   .    ,     " -     ",    .

----------

***,    :Smilie: 
    -            :Smilie:

----------


## Raspberry

> 3000?


,     ,  ,  ,     ,     :Frown:

----------

!

----------

:
 2010   ( **   )   1136,99 .  ?? ? (   ,  )

----------

,    ,      .          :
 0  5  - 682,19 (1136,99*60%)
 5  8  - 909,52 (1136,99*80%)
 8      6    - 1136,99 (100%)

----------

,       .
.

----------

.

----------


## Katrina97

03.08.2009 . 15.02.2010    .
  ? 1 2  .    29 ?  ,     3 , .. 3.08.09-.
 15000-00 (29)
 15000 (30)
 15000(31)
 15000(30)
 15000(31)
 15000(31 )
=90000/182*140=69 230,77

----------

> 29 ?


  :yes: 
 .

----------

!!!
        1,5    ,  2-       ,       .         12 .
 -,   ,       :
1.           ;
2.        ;
3.          (    1,5            ).
        :  
1.       ,            1,5 ,  ,     ;
2.        ,   ,          .


  !!!!

----------

?
       ...

----------

,        ...       ...       ...  ,          ...

       -          ...

          ...   ...       ...

** ,    ?

----------


## 200

,   1/2 . 
      ,   ,   -   . ,      .          - . 
   ,      " ", ..     ,   2,  . 
           ,       .  ?

----------

> ,       .  ?


 .              .



> ,      " ", ..     ,   2,  .


          ?  ? ? 100%    .

----------


## 200

,             ,     .     1000  !      140     4028 .          ,    ,          .       (),         ,   (  )      ,    .   .

----------

> 1000  !


 - ,     ,     .    ,     ,  2165.      1000     ,          .        ,  .
       -       -  .         -          .

----------


## 83

!,     2010          1.5    13400().     2010   -(7500).      ,   -  ,    ...     35000  ,       2009 .

----------

,     2010    2009.      .

----------


## 83"

,           ...... :Smilie: )
 !!

----------

> ...       ...
> 
>  ,    ?


() ,             ,     ....
       ,           :Frown:                        ,          ,       .
   4     ....            .
           ,      12       ,        .
 :Smilie: 
   ,         (        ,     ,          ).

----------

...     ?        ?

----------

> ?        ?


 ,      ,       .

----------

!       ,  .       ,      , ..      (    ) 2 .    30 .. , ,             ?          ,  . 5 .         .       ,    -   .

----------

:                ,             .    ,  .

----------

> ,  .


   ? 
   ,       30 ..,    30 .., ..    ...

----------

,    ,   .   ,     ,

----------

> ,    ,


    ?    ?

----------

** ,     -     .

----------

> .


    ?

----------

,  ,       .

----------

?

----------



----------


## Fobiya

,     )))
-  08.06.2009,       01.02.10
 13180,95 (23 .)
 17300 (31 .)
 18947,62 (31 .) (  1 .     . ?)
 17300 (30 .)
 24200 (31 .)
 24200 (30 )
 24200 (31 .)
 27426,66 (31 .) (1 .    )

: 166755,23/238=700,65
700,65*140 = 98091,00

: 
1)         ? 
2)       ?
3)       ?
4)        ? 
5)     ( )   ,   ?   ,           ?

----------

,   

1.     - 10    .         .
2.       255-
3.  -
4.            (  -    ,    ,     ),   4-    
5.  ,  .  2010  10988,85.    10     : ,      ,    ,    / ,     .

----------


## Fobiya

4)  -4  1- .   
      ?         (  :Smilie: )?
5) _   10    _ 

..    -  ,       ? ,      ?
     -      
  : ..     ?
     " "
..         ?  ,       ,     ...   -  ,  ,  .      - ,      .

----------

> ..    -  ,       ? ,      ?


    ,    2- .   ,        



> " "
> ..         ?  ,       ,     ...   -  ,  ,  .      - ,      .


   -      . ,          ,   ,

----------


## 200

-  ,   01  2009 ,        .      1     0,5 ,      .       03  2010 .       2 .   ?   ? 
    ,    ,    , 40%  ,   ,   15%          ,         .

----------

> .      1     0,5 ,      .       03  2010 .


     ?          1  2009      .       .         .    ,    (11        ).
       .      1  -         .

----------

, ,           ?   ,   ,    ,    -  , ,        ,         ?

----------

.     ,  ,    ,  .

----------

..       ? 
        - 40%   ?    ,        ,  ,     -          ?

----------

,         1      1       .

    -

----------


## Lada169

!
:    2010.        3-    50 . (  ):
-
-.   
-  
  ,   ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raspberry

** ,      .  . 256 ,  375,  ,  ,     1,5 ,  (?) -    ,   3- ?   .256  ,     ,    ?    :Embarrassment:

----------

1,5  3 

    -  
   - ???? (   )

----------


## 200

> -  ,   01  2009 ,        .      1     0,5 ,      .       03  2010 .       2 .   ?   ? 
>     ,    ,    , 40%  ,   ,   15%          ,         .


       ,      1,   21 ,    ?      ,         1,5    ?

----------

.   -          .

----------


## Lada169

,       ( 1121)?....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 200

,  .

----------


## Lilek

,     ,   , ..  ,       :Embarrassment:  , ,     ( 1 :  )     1,5   (((, ,   19     , ..    01.01.09  31.12.09     .    -  ,  -?  ?

----------

*Lada169*, , :      -    217- (),   2-  1  9 212- ( ),  5  ,        (  )

*Lilek*, -  19.01.2010,      ?

----------


## Lilek

**      19  2009    18  2010.  :Smilie:

----------

*Lilek*,      01.01.09  31.12.09?    (!)     .       01.04.2008-31.03.2009

----------


## Lilek

**   :Love:    ))).        ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## 2010

, , ,    1.5 .       ,     (13)     ?
 :Redface:

----------


## Good

05.02.09 .     24.06.2009 .   25.06.2009 .       . 
, .,     ( )    ?       .   . ?
        ...       :   (      1 ,         -   ).          .        (       ...)    ,  -          10 .        ,...      ... ? 
  :  2010 .          1,5 ?  ?                3,217.66 .    ?  !    !

----------


## Good

,       ...((   -   ((

----------

*Good*,      ,     -. 

      ,          "",      1,5    "".      ,       .

    ?

       -      :Smilie:

----------


## Good

> *Good*,      ,     -. 
> 
>       ,          "",      1,5    "".      ,       .
> 
>     ?
> 
>        -


,  ,    ...       ...      ..., .,       ...        05.02.2009 .  24.06.2009 .   8000 .   25.06.2009 .     .     10.10.2010 .   24.04.2009 .  01.01.08  08.01.08 .   6000 .  08.01.08 .     ,    - 8000 .   ,       ,        ,         ,           ,      .  1 - ,          3 ...   ,     ,        05.02.2009 . (     )

----------


## Good

> *Good*,      ,     -. 
> 
>       ,          "",      1,5    "".      ,       .
> 
>     ?
> 
>        -


      , ,      -  ...  !!!

----------

,   :Smilie:    :
    - 05.02.2009-24.06.2009.
  01.02.2008-31.01.2009.
      - ,     366.
     8 000*12=96 000. 
: 96 000 / 366 = 262,30
  : 262,30*140 = 36722,00

----------

.
   25.06.2009,    01.06.08-31.05.09.
   ,  249  .
     8000*8+8000*3/19=65263,16.   262,10. 
  262,10*30,4*40%=3187,14.
    ,        2009,   2010

----------


## Good

[ ,    !       ..    -      ? ((

----------


## Good

> .
>    25.06.2009,    01.06.08-31.05.09.
>    ,  249  .
>      8000*8+8000*3/19=65263,16.   262,10. 
>   262,10*30,4*40%=3187,14.
>     ,        2009,   2010


    2008 .     ,       8000*7+8000*3/19???

----------

, ,        ,

----------


## Good

> , ,        ,


    ,             2008 ? 28 .... !!!     ...((

----------

*Good*,         ?    -     .     ,     :
  249-28=221
 8000*7+8000*3/19+

----------


## Good

> *Good*,         ?    -     .     ,     :
>   249-28=221
>  8000*7+8000*3/19+


 ,  !
     19?    2009  20 ..?       ...?

----------


## Good

> *Good*,         ?    -     .     ,     :
>   249-28=221
>  8000*7+8000*3/19+


    11          ?   -4-2        ...((

----------

> 19?    2009  20 ..?       ...?


, 19. 28 - 8 - - 1  23  = 19 


> 11          ?   -4-2        ...((


, .     -4-1.         .

----------


## Good

..((     , ,     ...  ?
      1,5    25.06.2009 ,        6 .. ?
        ?    643,52 .      :  = 263,89 .  263,89*30,4/30*6*40% = 641,78 .      748.74 .      ?

----------

*30,4*40%.     3208,90.   6   3208,9/30*6=641,78. 
    .

----------


## Good

> *30,4*40%.     3208,90.   6   3208,9/30*6=641,78. 
>     .


 
  2008 - 8000 . 
 2008  - 8000 . 
 2008 - 8000 . 
 2008 - 8000 . 
 2008 - 8000 . 
 2008 - 8000 . 
 2008 - 0 ( ),           
 2009 - 8000 . 
 2009 - 3  - 1263,16 . (3 ) (      4 ...    1684 .   2009 .

----------

57263,16
  01.06.2008  04.02.2009 (  ) - 218
 262,68
    262,68*30,4*40%=3194,19
 6   3194,19/30*6=638,84

 ,      1684,    3217,60

----------


## Good

> 57263,16
>   01.06.2008  04.02.2009 (  ) - 218
>  262,68
>     262,68*30,4*40%=3194,19
>  6   3194,19/30*6=638,84
> 
>  ,      1684,    3217,60


  ,     4 ?    ?    3 ...         ...(    )...

----------

-    ?    .    300     ?
         4    01.02  04.02

----------


## lenaxxd

. , ,    . (  )    21  2009  17  2010,    18  2010  24  2010 .
  2008 6000 (31  )
- 2009  6000 ( - 181  )
      2500 (12  )
     -  6000 ( 91  )
     1600 (5  )
1)      01 01 2010  11 01 2010   ,      ?
2)    2-    ?
3)       ?
 !

----------


## Annetra

!!!   ...        ,     .        ???       (      :Embarrassment: )

----------


## 29

!
             ?
 !

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> ?


.     ? !         .       .8 375:
8.               ,       :

     375 .

----------

*29*,     ?      ?

----------

*lenaxxd*, -         .      - ?
 :  255-,  375,   .  ,     - .

----------


## lenaxxd

, ,         .



> 255-,  375,   .  ,     - .


 !

----------

,   . 
   01/08/09.      .    7600.  30/01/10  18/06/10.
     :
(7600*5) / (31+30+31+30+31) = 38000/153 = 248,37
 = 248,37*140=34771,80

----------



----------

:yes:

----------

! 
, ,           11  2010 ,       12.01.2010,  ,      , ..         2009,            ( )       ?     ,  : "       .              .
    ""  ,       ."
    ,       ,         ...  ,     (     ) ,     ....- ,      ..
..        ?

      ?      ?    ,     ....


 ,           1,5 ,          ,       ,   -  , ..    ,      ?    ?    ?

   !

----------


## lenski

,
, ,            1,5 ,        . 35000
    :
1.   61 .
2.  35000*2=70000
3.70000/61=1147,54
4. 1147,54*30,4=34885,22 .34583,34*40%=13833,34?
..     ?

     .        ? ?
    ,     ?

----------

,                 -.

    100%        .

----------


## lenski

,   ,    !,    ?  ??   ,      \?,   ?         ,       :Wow: 
      ,   ,      .

----------

*lenski*,      ?       .      ,          .              ,     .

----------


## lenski

** 
       ?           !,     :yes:

----------


## -

> *lenski*,      ?       .      ,          .              ,     .


   ,     ??       ??     .   (       2      ).     ....

----------

- .

----------


## Raspberry

** , , .  :Embarrassment: 

    24.12.09,  . .  . 2008 - . 2009
. /: .08-09 - 20000*4=80000 (31+31+28+31)
.09 -09 - 15000*4=60000 (. 3-  . ) (30+31+30+31)
.09 - 2308 (5 )
= 142308:248=573,82
573,82*40%=229,53*30,4=*6977,71*
  2009 6977,71:31*8=1800,70
 - 2010 = *6977,71*
 , ..     ?
  ,        ,     ? ?

----------


## Raspberry

,   2009      ,   /.   ,        ( ).  :Embarrassment:

----------

573,82*30,4=17444,13*40%=6977,*65*
   -    2009,   2010.


       ,           . -   ,       ,      .      ,   ,  -   .

----------


## Raspberry

.   :yes:

----------

1,5 .
   1 7,7. 7.70.292.
  -     .    1.5 (   )     . . 3 .(    ).
- .      .
.

----------

> 1,5 .
>    1 7,7. 7.70.292.
>   -     .    1.5 (   )     . . 3 .(    ).
> - .      .
> .


      3-  - 50.

----------

> 3-  - 50.


   ?      ?
     .
      .
     !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Raspberry

:yes:

----------

.      ?

----------

> .      ?


 .     90- ,

----------


## -2010

,        .    01  2009 . /:  09 = 9000 .,  09=9000 .,  09 = 9000 .,  09 = 9000 .,  09= 5443,09 . (..         ).  /  .    11.01.2010  30.05.2010.

----------


## d'Angel

> .      ?


    30  1994 . N 1110 "       "
     3  1994 . N 1206 "           "

----------

...      140    - (    )              ??

----------



----------

!

----------

: 22.02  09.03     16
    !??

----------

, ,   3   2 .

----------


## LUK_KUM

12.10.2009  28.02.2010    -  
 , ..    2009 .       25390.

    - 2010     ?

----------



----------


## LUK_KUM

... :yes:

----------


## LUK_KUM

2009 .   7492,4

 2010 .     13833,33?

----------

? :Smilie:

----------


## LUK_KUM

.... 35000 .

----------

,

----------


## LUK_KUM

...

----------

,       2010    . :
  2010            ""    / 30000.    ( 07.06.2010)   .

 2009       3 (.    "")    ( "")  5000.   ( ).
    ?
 :Redface:

----------

: 
    - 07.06.2010- 24.10.2010
     01.01.2010 - 31.05.2010
/    : 30000*5=150000
 150000/(31+28+31+30+31)= 931,68
..   : 931,68*140= 130435,20 

    ?

----------

1.            ?
2.        ?
3.   ?

----------

1.
2. 30000
3. 30000

----------


## lenski

,  ,   1,5         9859,2    ,   ?

----------


## lenski

* ,* , ,       1,5   ,  9859,2,    ,    ?

----------

4120,82,   40%      .       ,   ,    .

----------

,    .  - ,      2009.,   2009.        12000 ,    ,   .  24  -       .          ?    - 14 ,  -   2009.      . , .

----------


## likh

.
.
 ,,  1,5     :Wow:      ,             
(     )
100000/280=357,14 
357,14*30,4 =10857,14 
415000/12=34583.33  .
 -10857,14  ..   
10857,14*40% = 4342,86
 : 4342,86 -       -       -?  :Embarrassment: 
.

----------

** 

    30,4 -       (365/12)

----------


## likh

30,4 -       (365/12)[/QUOTE]

 , .
[QUOTE= ;52665175] ** 
   .   :
 .      - .  ,      2009?  (  , ) :Frown:

----------

,       .       .   -  .

----------


## likh

> ,       .       .   -  .


!!!!!  :yes:

----------


## lilu78

!
  22.09.09   15.10.2009  03.03.2010       140 ( 900000)
   :
   7   10 =17. 
  249164     900000
1149164/17=675,98*140=9463720
!

----------

.

----------


## lilu78

...        ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

*lilu78*,     -    22.09  30.09 .    .     ,        .

----------

!

----------

,                 (..      03.03.10,     04.03.2010) !

----------



----------

,                 1,5 .    ,     -     ?
        .
 :

 2008 18667   30
 2008   18667   31
 2008    31414   30
 2008   35667   31
 2009     18667   31
 2009   18667   28
 2009        18667   31
 2009     36485   30
 2009         22909   31
 2009       18667    30
 2009        18667   31
 2009      22909   31
               280053  365

 01.09.2009        18  2010 . 
    -  : 280053/365*140=107417,80 . 
 19.01.2010  31.01.2010       1,5   2500
   5851,40
 :     =175638 /365*30,4*40%=5851,40
     : 175638/243*30,4*40%=8789,13
   280053/365*30,4*40%=9329,98
          1,5 .
  - -       .

----------

> :     =175638 /365*30,4*40%=5851,40


  .       01.01.09-31.12.09,    .    


> 175638/243*30,4*40%=*8789,13*

----------

!

----------


## Nex@

.   .          .    ,          .     5000 ,  .          10000 ,   2-3    -  ?     ?

----------

90% ,

----------


## Nex@

,    .

----------

! !   ,    .....
  .      .

1.        ,  ,     (   ( )   ...    ?   ?     ,    .

2.            -         1    .    ,     ,     ,    ??    ... ??      ,  ,  ????

----------

(  ).   
        .    ,

----------


## OlgaK

...
    ,     4,5 .      2    2010.   -  ,      , ..       ...
       6       .       ,    2   ?
 :Embarrassment:

----------

.

----------


## OlgaK

** ,   .
     -     2010          6 .   ...

----------

> (  ).   
>         .    ,


 ! ...

       -           ,   -

----------

**,   -                    .
 01.01.2010   "    "   ,    ,  190-  .

----------


## MadRabbit A

,   .
         -549,86 (/   76 980,40) 
     - 960 . (/   134 400)

                          159 460 .       .        .

              1,5        /     ???

----------

.          159178,60*2=318357,20.
 .       2  13 255- "            "

----------


## MadRabbit A

,   ,    ,         . .   :Smilie:

----------

> **,   -                    .
>  01.01.2010   "    "   ,    ,  190-  .


....      -   ,           , ,     ...

----------

> .     -


  :    ,        - "    "

----------


## gra_nat

, ,  .
 /  50 000.     ,    40%  . ?       6 000? ,      ,    ""?

----------

*gra_nat*, ,      -?          1,5 .

   100%  ,    1136,99     ,     6 .      - 159178,60.

----------


## gra_nat

, .    1136,99  .   50 000.    2  !

----------


## _

!

 ,         1,5      2009.      4-     2009.             ,      2  2010.?

----------

> ,      2  2010.?


  :yes:

----------

> :    ,        - "    "


 ,   ...   .... ))    -            -  ,        ....

----------


## MadRabbit A

.
      10 ,    /.
   ,  
/  09.03.10    10.03.10,
15.03.10.   /,    , 
 30.03  -            ?
 .     15    . 
    20  (           ).  :Frown:

----------

> , .    1136,99  .   50 000.    2  !


           . 415.    ,   .    /

----------

> 30.03  -            ?


 .       ,  **

----------


## Nex@

,  "                ".        2 ,     1      .              ?

----------

.    :
      ,      ,          ,
         ,     ,           .

----------

> ,  "                ".        2 ,     1      .              ?


.   /       ,

----------


## Nex@

,    .

----------


## Nex@

.           .     01.05.2008 - 30.04.2009.          .          ?   ,       . ..       ,    ,   01.05.2009 - 30.04.2010?

----------

> 01.05.2009 - 30.04.2010


  :yes:

----------


## Nex@

, ** .

----------

.     2009.    .  .        ,          1,5 .  ,   ,        09   09.  ,        /.            ,   10     .
      ?

----------

-    ,            ,             -   .

----------

,     ?          .

39.         :
)   ,  , ,     ,             ,      ,  , ,     .

----------

> 09   09.  ,        /. ?


     . . / .         /,  ,        ?  .
         ,      .         -     
    ,             -

----------

.     ,     .         .  ?
,    ,        ,           .

----------

,   ,  ,  ,      .   ,     .    .

----------

!
      .
 34483,00,     15  2009, , ,     . ,       .     11.03.2010. 

  2009      34483 .   30 . 
               34483          31
             34483          31
          34483         30
           34483         31
             34483         30
           34483         31
 2010       34483        31
             34483      28
  310347     273
     310347/273=1136,80
      1136,80*140=159152,31
   5  4 .
   ?        ,             11.03.2010       ,        140-23,30,    ...      ?

----------


## VeraFet

2009 .      .            ,        .       ,        ,                ,      .     ,    ???

----------

C

----------


## lenski

> *gra_nat*, ,      -?          1,5 .
> 
>    100%  ,    1136,99     ,     6 .      - 159178,60.


, ,       3         . 30000 -  3900= 26100      ,        6 ???     ?

----------

> 3


    ,     ( -    )   ?
[quote] . 30000 -  3900= 26100 /quote]
 ,      ,

----------


## lenski

,      1,5 ,       1,5 ,         , :

30 000- 31- .
30 000 -28 - .
30 000 - 31- 
8709,67 -9 - . (30 000\31*9)

98709,67/99=997,06*140=139588,4,    ?

           \, .   ,   30 000, 30    
 :Embarrassment:  
  30000, .. 30000 - 3900    (1000  400) = 24700  .    ,    30 000.
 :Frown:

----------

,     6 . 
       30000 .    24700,   .
     ,          .
 : 01.01.2010-31.03.2010
: 90000/90=1000 < 1136.99
  : 1000*140=140 000.

----------


## OlgaK

> .. 30000 - 3900    (1000  400) = 24700



(30000-1000-400)*13%= 
  30000-

----------

> (30000-1000-400)*13%= 
>   30000-


!   ,    /  :Smilie: )))

----------

..       ,    6 ,     ,     /?

----------

,          -   1136,99

----------


## usovet

!         .     :       ( ,       ,  1.5    ). ,   2009 -  30000 ,      (1/3      ),          14 ...      - 10000  .       ?     (,   ..).

----------

, - - ,        .

----------


## lenski

,    :yes:

----------


## lenski

Olga,   , , .   ,   \.
1)      \   32 000   ,     :
32000-(1000-400)*13%=3978 -   ,       32000-3978=28022 ( OlgaK ,       ,      ,    \ )
2)    \  30000 ( )  ,
30000-400*13%=3848 - ,   26152.

----------

*OlgaK*   .        



> 30000, .. 30000 - 3900    (1000  400) = 24700  .


    30 000         ,   = (30 000-400-1000)*13%=3718.      24700,  30000 - 3718 = 26282

----------

> !         .     :       ( ,       ,  1.5    ). ,   2009 -  30000 ,      (1/3      ),          14 ...      - 10000  .       ?     (,   ..).


  ..... 30,   10,  -  10.....

----------


## april19

, ,            1,5    
)   4120,82
)      
)       (..   /)?
27.07.2009 -      (          3- )
   "" , ..    ,         
28.12.2009 -   (140 . + 16 .  )
29.12.2009 -         1,5 .
       - 4120,82 .  ,   .
http://www.fss.ru/ru/consultation/10...12/26640.shtml ,      -    40%  ,       ,     ...     ?

----------

.       2009          -   ( ).    4120,82,   -      ( )   2009,  .

----------

!
 ,        1.5   3   4 120,82 . ( 2009   3 746,20 .)  50.
   2010        4 120,82+50          28,30,31??
  2009   ,        ,      2010?    ?
   )

----------

.    .

----------


## usovet

-     ,   -   ,      ,         /     ?

----------


## usovet

> ..... 30,   10,  -  10.....


.. -     /?

----------

.
   ,  (  , )      2010.       ,      .           /  ,   . 
       ? 12     ?

----------

*usovet*,  ,  

**,   01.06.09-31.05.2010     .

----------


## MadRabbit A

. 


  3 948,86    7 ( 24,09 )		
  17 375,00    31 ( -)
     7 818,75    15 (  16.11  /)

  /  16.11  09.12
 10.12  25.12
 28.12  31.12
 11.01  04.02
     .
     2   /    10             .        .

   ,  , . 29142.

 65. 
  ?

----------

, .   ,       .   -        ,       .

----------


## april19

> .       2009          -   ( ).    4120,82,   -      ( )   2009,  .


** ,  ,          16969 ., ,        .  140 + 16     78 . + 8,9 ..
           3 ,       .
           ,   1  2010 .

----------

*april19*,  -       2009 .       2009 ,   2010       . ,             ( ),       (   )   .
      16969,           16969*40%=6787,60.      2010 ,             4120,82-13833,34.

----------


## april19

** ,   !!!      ...     
 ,   ,         .

   : 

    -  -  2010 

"...  ,         ,   ,                .
 ,            12  ,          .
  !    -                   .
   ,                 (.  .2  13)       (.      1.3).  12          ,    ,          ,      . ,    ,  ,               ..."

    ?

----------

,          375,  ,       ,         .
      11    375   11.1 .

----------

...

----------


## april19

**,  :Smilie:       ,   ...     .         ,       

** ,    15.08.2009

----------


## april19

> 11    375   11.1 .


       ,    ,    ,

----------

http://www.pravowed.ru/topnews/pos_bir_2010.html
     ...

   ,       ...

----------

*april19*, 





> 15.08.2009


      19.10.2009

----------


## Madlena

375.
   ,       ,       .       . 
1.   ,            412,08.       ()10988,85.  .    ?
2.        ,   .
:  (   )           .  1,5 .       30 . .           , ..     ,       .               .    . ,       . 
   ,    (  2-3 ,     )     ,   ,      ,      ?       140. . (    6 ,    ).

----------


## OlgaK

> 140. .


    ?

----------


## Madlena

,       .   ? -  6 .

----------

,  .      ,    140 000.  -   -          -  ,   ,     .

----------


## Madlena

, .       . 
 ,     ...        , ..   .
    ,        ,    ?

----------

-

----------


## Madlena

1.    ?      6       ?
2.   412,08.  10988,85.      ?

----------

1. 4330
2.

----------


## Madlena

4330/30,4*140=19940,80?

----------

, 30,4         .     - 4330,   -   .

----------


## april19

** ,     .    ,      . .          375  ,      .  ,  ,         "     ",  ,   ,    :Wow: , ,         .       ,           7100 ( 6800), ..                  .

----------

*april19*,     :Smilie:     -      .     ,          .

----------


## april19

** , , ,    ,          .   ,            .    ,        "   ",                    (  )    .  ,     .        ,       ,      .          ,         .            ,            ... 
     ,     3 :
1.      2009    2010
2.      2009    2010,         2010
3.   (  ,   )   2010 .

 :Dezl:

----------

2010               .           ,       .

1.       (  12        )
2.       (  12        )
3.       (  12        )
4.       (  12        )

     3  4.

      .   :
2009 :   25 390,00        (     ,   )
2010 :   1 136,99       
     (3)   2009 ,       .        :       ,       (/   * ,   ).  -  11    375.
      (3)     2010 ,      12             (2).   -  11    375.
      ( 2009  2010)  (!)      ,   2010 .  ,    2009    25 390,00     ,     .

    .   :
2009 : 1 873,10 (3 746,20)  7 492,40 (        ,   )
2010 : 2 060,41 (4 120,82)  13 833,34 (     ,     ).
             .
          40%       .
   ,   2009 ,          11    375.
   ,   2010 ,         11.1    375.         (4),        (3).
       (!)      01.01.2010 .     : 
-    2009      . ,  2009           3 900,00   .  01.01.2010      4 120,82  
-   2009       ,  40%    . ,  20 000,00,  40%    8 000,00.  01.01.2010     8 000,00

----------


## april19

** , !
    ...
     ,    ...    : "...           ,           ..."
     ,           (  2009,   2010 .)     ,                    .

----------

.
 2009     .    12         -   .
 2010   .
    12          ,       -        12   .     -    ,     . ,   .

----------


## april19

... :yes:      -   
   , ,   :Smilie:  -              (    ),        ?   ?           ?

----------

.

----------


## april19

** ,        :Big Grin:

----------

20 2009 .         102  13 . 
           . 
2009   : 102.13*40%*30,4=1241,87.    2009  =1873,10,      1873,10/31*11= 664,65. ?
 2010     2010 = 2060,41, ..

----------

> **   20 2009 .


 ** -?   ,   .
  :                ?

----------

,   .

      20-12-09,  21-12-09   .   ,      .   16-03-09   30-03-09.    /   4800.      : ,     .     ?

----------

,          1,5    7000 ?

----------

!

   : 
1.      140 ,        ? 
2.          ,     ?      ,    ..

----------

1.       ,   .        ,     . 
2.    .    .

----------

.... ,         ,  14   ?

----------

,      (       )

----------

,    :Glasses:

----------


## Fobiya

> 4.            (  -    ,    ,     ),   4-


 ,           ?
      ,   69.1      
         ? 
  ,           ?

----------


## M

.

       (   )            ,     2009 -  2010


1  
 2009        5000,00      3000,00           2000,00
 2009        5000,00           0,00           5000,00

2  
 2009        5000,00      3000,00           2000,00
 2010        5000,00      4000,00           1000,00

----------


## 200

.          ,   . 
           ,  ,   .     ,          .
         ,      .

----------


## mav321

28.03.2010

 ,       .           2010 .

----------

,     ,   .

      ,            ?

----------

, .
        ,     .

----------

)

----------


## @nn@80

.     , .. .  .   "".   ,        ,     / (  "") - ?

----------

> .     , .. .  .   "".   ,        ,     / (  "") - ?

----------


## Katrina97

,   ?- .
   29.03.2010  15.08.2010 (140)
  2008 .    /.
.09 -30-9000
 09-31-9000
 09- 09-0
 30-9000
 31-9000
 31-10500
 28-10500
 28-9068,18
 209
-316,12
 -44256,20

----------

> 209


  ,      ,     .  2010

----------


## Katrina97

,     !
      .
   29.03.2010  15.08.2010 (140)
  2008 .    /.
.09 -30-9000
 09-31-9000
 09- 09-0
 30-9000
 31-9000
 31-10500
 28-10500
   181
-314,92
 -44088,40

----------

,         :Embarrassment: 
     29.03.2010,    01.03.2009-28.02.2010.  2009   :Smilie:

----------


## Katrina97

,.  !

   29.03.2010  15.08.2010 (140)
  2008 .    /.
 09-31-9000
.09 -30-9000
 09-31-9000
 09- 09-0
 30-9000
 31-9000
 31-10500
 28-10500
   181
-311,32
-66000
 -43584,91

----------


## Katrina97

212,  .

----------

311,32*140=43584,80

----------


## zyaka

, ,          :Smilie: 
 (  )  16.02.2009.
    03.04.2010  20.08.2010
     ,       2009.
    6 .
 2009 - 28 600 . - 31 
 2009 - 28 600 . - 30 
 2009 - 28 600 - 31 
 2010 - 28600  - 31 
 2010 - 28 600 + 2860 () = 31 460  - 28 
 2010 - 28 600 . - 31 
 / : 174 460 
  : 182 
 = 958, 57 .
   = 958,57 * 140 = 134 199 80 .
?
            ?
  )

----------



----------


## zyaka

** ,  !    !    !      !   :Smilie:

----------


## marffusik

.  !   05.04.10          1,5 .,   01.04.10       .............    ?     ,     ?        (  )       ?  :Frown:

----------

: 
-        (         ),
-     ( ""     ,    ). 

        ,   40%       .

----------


## marffusik

!           20 ..,   ?

----------

:

       ,    20 000*40%= 8 000     (,    ,  ,      )

   "" ,    ,             .

----------


## marffusik

, -   ........       ,    ??? !

----------

*marffusik*,  -  ,       ,     -   .    -

----------


## marffusik

,        ,  : =20. /30 .  =666,67,      : 666,67*40%*30,4=8106,71,     05.04 = 8106,71/31*26=6799,18. ?    ,    ,  ? -

----------

*marffusik*,   ,    01.04.10    .   1-       ,     .  40%  .

       ,       . ,  1  9 ,   10-  .         20 000/22*7=6363,64.     : 6363,64/9=707,07       707,07*30,4*40%/=8597,97.      8597,97/30*21=6018,58

----------


## marffusik

,   !!!

----------


## marffusik

:      ,  .     ,     ,      .       ?  :Redface:

----------

?     ,   ?    ,         .     .

----------


## marffusik

!    !    ! :Smilie:

----------


## helen87

,           1,5 ?
   04.08.2008.
    13000 . 
 27.07.2009-29.12.09      (156 .) 
 30.12.09       .
1.    04.08.08  30.06.09???     01.12.08  30.11.09?
2.     01.12.08-30.11.09,   ,       = 365-156=209
3.  =?

----------

> 01.12.08  30.11.09?


  :yes: 


> ,       = 365-156=209


  :yes: 
     ,   30,4,  40%     1873,10 (3746,20)-7492,40.

----------

> **, 
>  01.01.2010   "    "   ,    ,  190-  .


 , ,         " 2    ,  "??   +??

----------

** ,          2010 ,  2  ,  .       ,      .

----------

> ** ,          2010 ,  2  ,  .       ,      .


, ,   ,   ....

     ??,     ,        ()  ??   ,     ...,   ,        :Smilie:

----------

.     .       .

         ,     (  ,      ).

----------

, ! :Smilie:

----------


## Fobiya

> ,           ?
>       ,   69.1      
>          ? 
>   ,           ?


 
 :Redface:

----------


## Fobiya

,     ,   ?
     (, ,  )
  !   :Wow:

----------

> ,     ,   ?
>      (, ,  )
>   !


 ,     .

----------


## zyaka

. ,       :Smilie: 
1)       (  )   1? 
2) "    " ?
3)      03.04.2010  20.08.2010,    (    ), ?    "     ... "    ?    ,     .   ?

----------


## zyaka

,  , (  1     ) ,        2010  1 136,99?

----------


## zyaka

?

----------

1.    . -     , - .
2. 
3.  .       -       
 - 1136,99        6

----------


## zyaka

> 


,      /?       . 
   ,   ?  ....

----------


## zyaka

?     ?   1    (   -   ).

----------

.      . 255-   10        ,              .              .

*zyaka*, 1136,99  ** . ,                 .

----------


## zyaka

** ,    !

----------


## AlenaIvanova

.
     .
     .                  3- .    ,           . ..  70      . 
,           1,5 ?        33000 .      = 13833,33  ?

----------

*AlenaIvanova*,    ,          .           ,        .
   33 000       -  13200.

----------


## AlenaIvanova

> *AlenaIvanova*,    ,          .           ,        .
>    33 000       -  13200.


 ,   !
    : "     10  2009         ..".      -      ,    ,       (     )     ..      .           1.5 ?      ?     13200 ? ..         = (.     )*40% ?

----------

.            ,     - 2060,41 (4120,82). 40%      .

----------


## AlenaIvanova

,    ! 
, ,     "    ,    ,       (     )     .." -        (   152614   140 )?        -    ,   ?            \?

   :
 33000 .  
   1090,1   
1090,1*140=152614 .

----------

,         .
     10  ( ,     ),                .      -      .

     ,     33000    152 000.

----------


## AlenaIvanova

,   !!!

----------


## marishcula

, , ,      .  10.02.2010 , 35000.  13.04.2010.
   22750,   35000:
 22750+35000/19+31=1155*140=161700,  .  .   159178,60.

----------


## Irik1

!
    1,5         1,5 ?
           ,  ,       ?

----------

*marishcula*, 
*Irik1*,            ? 
  ,      .
  ,    -        , , ,   ,      .

----------


## Irik1

** 
 )

----------


## marishcula

,    !

----------

.  :        2008 ,  ,        ,   2009       3   ,           1.5 .      3    :
      1882,63
 . 333,23
            338,87
         3  (      ):
 606,21
  90,93
   (1882,63+33,23+338,87)/3*30,4=10355,17
. .   , ..     .   ?

----------

.      ,      .

----------

?  ,         ,      ?

----------

- 12 ,  ,      (  ).    -   2009.            ,      .

----------

,        ,  !

----------


## Ledinata72

!        ,     1,5 .      01,09,2009   5 000 .  18,12,2009  06,05,2010   (140 ). 12,02.2010  ,            1,5

----------


## Ledinata72

,

----------

,              ,           ?         ,    ??

----------


## Ledinata72

, ..        ,        ,        .     ,

----------


## Ledinata72

,

----------


## Ledinata72

,      ,   ,

----------

.    01.09.09-31.01.10,      ,   30,4   40%.       :      ,  2060,41,     ,  4120,82.

----------


## Ledinata72

17826/108=165,05*30,4*40%=2007,00        2060,41

----------


## Ledinata72

?    164,83=(15 000/91).            4330/31=139,68.   164,83  138,68           .               .   12  2010,      56 .  56*138,68=7986,55,   12         1,5 .

----------

.  ,  "     ".       ?

----------


## Ledinata72

01.09.2008   01,09,2009

----------

/ ,     01.09.2008,  3  17   ?

----------


## Ledinata72

c 01.09.2002-24.06.2005  2 5 24,  21,07,05  30,09,05-2 9,  03,10,05-30,12,05-2  27 ,  01,01,06-03,03,08-2  2 2 ,  21,04,08  03,09,08-4 13 ,   :     5 4  15

----------

?     ,      .   100%  . 15000/91*56=9230,77

----------


## Ledinata72

,        15 000/91*30,4*40%=2004,40,     2060,41 ?

----------

17    ,        -

----------


## Ledinata72

,  ,   ,     ,

----------


## Ledinata72

10 988,85?

----------



----------

,        2  2 ,           1,5 ,   .      ?     .

----------


## ""

!
          1,5.
   31.07.
/ -  652,17
-   15000
-   15000
 01.10.  26.10      /.  26.10-.
      1,5  (1 )  31.03.2010.
.
.S.      ,     ?

----------

* ""*,            .

----------


## ""

> * ""*,            .


  494,39 (30652,17/62).
 494,39*30,4*40%= 6011,78

----------

. ..      
   ,   1

----------

.
 ,        1,5 ,    ,     1,5     2009,       3 ,   2009    ,   2009 ,   2010       1,5 .    ,    ,   18 ..,         - , ..    6 ..  ,    30 ..  40 %  12 ..?
      ?
     2006 ,    9 .
 .

----------

40%*30 000=12 000.

----------

,        2  2 ,           1,5 ,   .      ?     .

----------

.         - 2060,41   , 4120,82

----------

!

----------


## recmanual

,   -  40     2322,92    ,  ..     2322,922=4645,84     .               5619,30   .  1 . 1873,10 .  2 . 3746,20,      7492,40.    5000=00.        4645,84  5619,30      ,    ?

----------

:     ?
  2009 ,   2009   2322,92+3746,20=6069,12.  01.01.2010  2322,92+4120,82=6443,74.
  2010 ,    6443,74.

----------

,  ...    -     ,   : "  ",        ,        ...,   ,             ,    (  )    ...       ....  ,    ...

----------

:    ,       ,   ?,    -    :Frown:

----------

?  ,      .          (       (  ),     ).

,     , .    ,   : N    , n

----------

,      ...    ...     

,     -  ,     :yes:

----------


## 3xma

,           140     (4  2010)            ( )    2009 -  2010    -        (365-28)    140 =      ,     (  ) ..       01   4 ???      ?    1,2     3       ?????     /   ,       ? ,      ...

----------

- .
  -    (    ).
   ,     .

----------


## 3xma

?

----------

3- .   -? :Smilie:

----------


## 3xma

!!!

----------


## InnaZer

.   ,    .      17.03.2010 ,  16 000 .,     24.10.2010.        ? (  )

----------

73  -

----------


## InnaZer

.           ?    ,    ?

----------

6 ,    100%    . , .

----------


## InnaZer



----------


## Annetra

,              1.5 .
    27.11.09  15.04.10
   01.04.09  31.03.10.
 09 - 7000  (30 )
 09 - 4250  (31 )
 09 - 4250  (30 )
 09 - 4250  (31 )
 09 - 4500  (31 )
 09 - 4500  (30 )
 09 - 4500  (31 )
 09 - 4050  (18 )
 09 - 
 10- 
 10 - 
 10 - 
.  : 37300/232()=160,77.
160,77*40%*30,4= 1955,03  (    )
      2010      1.5      2060,41.
      ?
       2060,41/30*15=1030,20.
?  :Embarrassment:

----------

*Annetra*,  :Smilie: 
:       ?

----------


## Annetra

,         :Smilie:

----------

*Annetra*,    :Smilie:

----------


## Annetra

:Smilie:     )))

----------


## Larik

01.10.09.  18.04.10 .
 10000,00
60000,00/182=329,67*140=46153,85
     69421.49.
 ?

----------

*Larik*,     - 46153,85.
  - ,

----------


## Larik

** ,      365 ,   182.      ,  .    ?

----------

!!!

----------


## Larik

!!!

----------


## Elena-Prkv

,  .     05.11.09  24.03.10,  19.01.10,    16   09.04.10 .     140   63000  ( 63000/140=450 /),   16  9200  (  575 /)
-   ?
-   1,5      / (    3 ),    3 ?

----------


## 200

1.5      10.04.2010, ..        (),        .    ,      /   2008 .

----------

!    -    !,      1,5  ...

      !!!!!!!!!

----------

** ,     :Smilie:

----------


## BICC

.        .    - 09.01.08.    ,  2500  .           1,5,        .      ,    .  01.01.09.        , ..       .        ,    -.    ?   12    ,                (          ).        ,     .   , -  ?

----------

,     :
1.         , ,     ...   :  ...   ,  ,     1  ....   -        ....       ...   ,     -      ....

2.   :      "    "?? ...

----------

:
1.              ,    12    (,  )   ,     ,     ,     .  ,        (,  )           ,           ,         ,    12    (,  )   ,      .

     ...

----------

** , 
1.       . ,  .
2.    -   .     .

----------

: ,  6%,    ,  /   . \ = 8500.     - 6 .

 :    ,     ,       ?

 = 8500 - 31 
 = 8500 - 28 
 = 8500 - 31 
 = 8500 - 30 
   . ?    -  ,       ?

  34000/120 =283,33 /  .
  140  : 283,33*140=39666,67

  :         ? ,   ..

----------


## BICC

.     - .          ,      , (    34).   ,        -   ,     -   .

----------

!        ?

----------


## BICC

.

----------

"          100   ,                  .
     ,     ,     01.01.2010  34583,33 . "

    ,    -     ,    ?         ?

----------

> " ,     ,     01.01.2010  34583,33 . "
>     ,    -     ,    ?         ?


 .         ,     ,      .
     ,  ,      .

----------

,        .  : rofss. spb. ru / activities /cozialnoe / novoe10

----------


## BICC

,     
-,   ,   255-,   ,2 .11,      .  .1 ,     - 100%  .     2010      159178,6?

----------


## BICC

!  -,      ,      ,      1136,99,      .     ..      160 ,     ?!

----------

> 1136,99


  :yes: 


> 160 ,     ?!


  :yes:

----------


## BICC

.. :Big Grin: ,     .
 , ?       )) ,   ,

----------

!    =)

----------


## Magri

!
, , .  .

          15.12.2008  14.12.2011.
   1,5      15.12.08  13.03.10.

          11.03.10  16.04.10.   19.04.10  17.05.10. ,  18.05.10.            .

  ...

1)    ,            :  11.03  13.03?  ,        11.03?            ? 

2)                   . 

  ,       11.03  16.04     ,      .
      19.04  18.05            ?

----------

1.  -     .         ,     14.03.2010,      10.03.2010   . 
         , ?
2.   .

----------


## Rodis

( ) -                     .

    ,     /   ...
  -     (  ).     .

----------


## Magri

> 1.  -     .         ,     14.03.2010,      10.03.2010   . 
>          , ?
> 2.   .


 ,      ! 

        14.03.10,       , ?            ?

  ...
   18500. 
    19.04  17.05  (18500/30 *12) + (18500/31*17) = 17545-16.

      18.05  04.10 (18500/31*14)+(18500*4) + (18500/31*4) = 84741-94.  ?

----------


## Magri

> ...    ,     /   ...
>   -     (  ).     .


  ,     .    .

----------

> ,     /   ...


  .      ,      -    .       375.

*Magri*,  .

----------


## Rodis

> .      ,      -    .       375.


     02-02-01/08-1183  22.03.10 - 
"....       14  N 255- ( .    24.07.2009 N 213-)  1  2010      ,        ,        (,  )                    ,         ,    12    (,  )   ,      .
 ,     1  2010       ,                 ,    ,      2009 ,    ,        . ...."

----------


## Magri

> .      ,      -    .       375.
> 
> *Magri*,  .


 !

----------


## Magri

Rodis,  .7    14  N 255-  "      ,    ,      ,        ,    ",       15.06.2007. N 375,    . 
   . 11.1  "       ,    6, 10  11  ,   ,          ,  ,   ()     ,           ".     .6, 10  11.

----------

(1)   -     1,5  (   )
(2)   -   11.03.10  16.04.10 (   )
(3)   -   19.04.10  17.05.10 (   )
(4)   -    (   )

 ,    (2)          (1)    .        .

   (3)       (2),     .    375    ,         .
       (4).

----------


## Rodis

- ** -   -             ?

----------

. " " :       ( 12      )-      -     12    -   .

----------


## Magri

. 
. 23     18.12.2008 N 737 "          ,     ,          3-              ". 

         ?
 ,  ,  ,        ...

----------

*Magri*,    . ,  ,    -    .   -            13.03.2010,     ,  14.03.2010            .             -     .

----------


## Magri

> *Magri*,    . ,  ,    -    .   -            13.03.2010,     ,  14.03.2010            .             -     .


 .

----------


## Lenik

.
        ? 
   10    .       (     ,       ),      1,5     (  ,     . ),     .      .   ,        ?

----------

, !
       ! 

,     :
      ,      .  ,     .  .      ,           .   -    (    )  ?    ?       ?

----------


## Lenik

**,   ""  (   ,    ,      1,5 )     .

----------

!

----------


## .

!  !        .     :   / 5  .   / 5 .           -  ""  / 35 .   ,   , :
1.     /   ?       ,      1/8  ,     ?   ?
2.     /    ?
3.       6-  -?
4.      ?
5.      1,5    ,   4   ?
 .

----------


## .

> !  !       .     :   / 5  .   / 5 .           -  ""  / 35 .   ,   , :
> 1.     /   ?       ,      1/8  ,     ?   ?
> 2.     /    ?
> 3.       6-  -?
> 4.      ?
> 5.      1,5    ,   4   ?
>  .


  ,       ,  2 . -

----------

:
    - 25  2010 .
  31  2010 .
   -    14  2010.
    ,     -     ()    140 ?     ,   ,      100% ?
    :   :
 2009 7000 
 2009 7000
 2009 7000 
 2009 7000
 2009 7000
 2009 7000
 2009 7000
 2009 7000
 2009 7000
 2009 15000
 2009 15000
 2009 15000
 2010 15000


 ,    !

----------

> :
>     - 25  2010 .
>   31  2010 .
>    -    14  2010.
>     ,     -     ()    140 ?     ,   ,      100% ?
>     :   :
>  2009 7000 
>  2009 7000
>  2009 7000 
> ...


   01.01.2009  31.12.2009.  ,           .  - ,    25.01,  /      15000    .  ,    ,   /   12 ,   365     140 .
108000*140/365=41424,65-     .                 
 14           1,5 .         01.06.2009  31.05.2010 .  *40%*30.4 .       *40%*17

----------

,       25  .
      ,           -     ?
,       ...

----------

> ,       25  .
>       ,           -     ?
> ,       ...


    ,      -. -

----------


## moestrobertoluchi

,  .

       ,       ,     1   10 .  ,         1,5    500  750 .    .      1,5  3-  -  ,        50  150 . 
  ,              1,5      50 .,          ?          -  ?

    ,   ,       ? .

----------

> 


 


> -  ?

----------


## .

,  !
  3- . -.      ()   / 35000,   .     1,5.   (  / 5)    ,            ( / 5 ).     .
:   ,       ?

----------

,    .    ,         " ".

----------


## .

, ,    !

  :        (- , )     / 35,   4   /  5  -   ? ( ,       )

    ,   ,     ???

----------

* .*,      ,            ,   ,   .   ,       .                 .   ,    ( )   .     .

----------


## .

,      10,  24.05.10     4 ,      .     ,      .

  :      /  35,      ( ),   ?   ?

----------

.   ""      -      ,      .

----------


## Irik1

1,5 
   01.07.2008
 01.10.2009  17.02.2010  
 18.02.2010   
   01.02.2009  01.02.2010?

----------


## Irik1

2009 8050 28
 8050 31
 8050 30
 8050 31
 8050 30
 2450 7
 4516,61 17
 8050 30
, , ,  -

----------

*Irik1*,        (     ).  ,   - .

----------


## .

!      !

----------


## Irik1

)
55266,61/204*30,4*40%= 3294,27

----------

*Irik1*,   ,         :Smilie: 
   ?

----------


## Irik1

, 
!)

----------


## Irik1

-        31    2010??? ..  204   31    ?

----------

, ,       17      .      ?

----------


## Larik

?
 .  197,26.
     2398,68.   4797,36.

----------

.
  - (40%  ,   2060,41) - 2398,68
  - (40%  ,   4120,82) - 4120,82
 - 6519,50

----------


## Larik

, .
    1,5     2009.,   2009    3746,20,    2010. 4120,82?

----------

> :      /  35,      ( ),   ?   ?


       ,        / 35..???  ,      .      ,             ,         .       .

----------

*Larik*,

----------


## Raspberry

** , , ,   :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin: .
,    .  ,         1,5 ,       . ,   / .., ,  ,  2/3? ,  . .. ,   ?      . ,     - .      ,  , ,    /.    20 000 .,        .

----------

*Raspberry*,     ,           .       8 ,  ,  ,  .  7  30  (, ,      ).        ,  4  5   .
   ,         (  ?),      .

----------


## Raspberry

,   :Big Grin:    ,  ,  - .       /  25000 (   ),    ?    - 18000-20000,   , . , .  .

----------

-    ,      .    ,    .             .

----------

-  2  ,        01.03.2010... 9200 (  ),    .      ,  9200 (   ).       19.05.2010.   ? .

----------


## Argo

,  ,          ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Larik

*Argo*,       ?

----------


## Argo

,  . ,

----------


## Larik

> *Argo*,       ?


*Argo*,   ?

----------


## Larik

*Argo*,     .          25  27 .  http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...8%E5+%F4%F1%F1

----------


## .

!

     :
      ,     / 35 000.         ?    ?

----------

* .*,      ,     (   /,   ..,         ),     .
    . ,  -   ,    .

----------


## .

**,    ?
       /   .     .

----------

,  , ,  .

* .*,   ,     ,       .  -    ,   ,            .        . 
         .

----------

!            .    /  12       .  ,                       12 .   ,      .

----------

12 .  .

----------

?      30 ,   ?

----------

> 30 ,   ?


  :yes:

----------

, .
     17  2009.    .  3 .   10 000 ..  +      .     15 000  21 000 ..  .            10 000 . .?     +   ?
   .    .          .      ?
   ,    ?     
 .

----------

> +   ?






> .      ?






> ,    ?


 -  ,

----------

!!!

----------


## oks982008

,      ( ),  .  2009         ( 1 ),       ,       , (   ),                        ?

----------

...      ...    -    ...

----------


## oks982008

> ...      ...    -    ...


,       ,  ,   -    ?

----------

22.09.09 N 02-18/07-8866



> ,   2009     2010 ,     1  2010        29.12.2006 N 255- (  ),   ,      ,   ,       29.12.2006 N 255-  ,   1  2010 .

----------


## oks982008

,        2009      :Frown:

----------



----------


## 12

> 


      ,    ?    ,    :Smilie:

----------


## oks982008

> ,    ?    ,


, ,         ,    ,        ,  ,    "". ,          ?

----------

- ,         .      ,     -.

----------


## gra_nat

:
1.                    ?
2.     2 .        ?      ?  :                ?

----------

*gra_nat*,          ?      (  ) ,       .

----------


## zhanna35288

,          1,5    ( ,     , )        ??

----------

*zhanna35288*,      ,      .        .

----------


## zhanna35288

??     23 ,   01    ??

----------

*zhanna35288*,  255-  81- ?     ?

----------


## zhanna35288

,          1,5    ?? ???

----------


## zhanna35288

1012 ,     .     140    19  2009,  07  2010,      16   08  2010  23  2010.

----------

*zhanna35288*,         ?    .  1012    ,    .
 ,          1,5 ,    -.



> 140    19  2009,  07  2010,      16   08  2010  23  2010.


,   ,  ,  24  2010 .        7     .

----------


## zhanna35288

,         , ..                     ,    

 ... ??

----------

*zhanna35288*,   ,  .   4-       3  ,     .            ,    .

----------


## zhanna35288

..  ,      ??

   ..  ..   ...  ...   .... ... , ....       .   1012    ...(((

----------

> ..   ...  ...


     -, , ,    ,       -: 212-, 125-    .



> ??


   -       .

----------


## zhanna35288

...        7  ?? ,       3 918,56   .
  914,34??

----------

,  ,

----------


## zhanna35288

23 ,   24     1,5 ,         01.04 2009  31  2010

??

----------



----------


## zhanna35288

...           ,         ,                 ,             ?? ??

----------

.        ,    .
 ,              ,    ,           (        ,  -         )

----------


## 223

> ,             ?? ??


   .
   50     ,

----------


## zhanna35288

...     ...     )))

   1,5    10       ,     27 ,         1 ???

----------


## zhanna35288

,   50 ????     ??

----------


## )

*zhanna35288*,   .   3- ,

----------


## 223

> ...     ...     )))
> 
>    1,5    10       ,     27 ,         1 ???


    24    1 .
             ,     ,   6 .      -,       24 ,    ,

----------


## zhanna35288

...  ....    50   ??

----------


## 705

,       ,   ,    .          . 
          ,        ????????? :Embarrassment: 
    04.05.2010  04.06.2010,   8000,00  4   .     :
.               .     .  .           	
C 04  2010
 04  2010	32	8 000.00	                      250

   35 000????????? :Embarrassment:

----------


## 223

> ...  ....    50   ??


-   ,    ,  .  .        (..   )        .  3-

----------


## 223

> 04.05.2010  04.06.2010,   8000,00  4   .     :
> .               .     .  .           	
> C 04  2010
>  04  2010	32	8 000.00	                      250
> 
>    35 000?????????


   12 .,     12   ,      / (/,   ..)   /.
     ()    .     
 375
255-

----------


## zhanna35288

50 .    ??   ???
        ,          1,5   ,      50 .?

----------


## OlgaChe

.     ;      03.06.2010.      (    .   3- .)    .     5360  (           ,        :        - 5360,  - 1232,80, .- 1232,80.  7825.60.    23  ,      .       10 ,           ,        , ..   (          )         .    ,     ?     ,       ?     .      1?   :     ,    ,             : ?   .

----------


## 705

> 12 .,     12   ,      / (/,   ..)   /.
>      ()    .     
>  375
> 255-


       4  ?

----------


## gra_nat

,       .      ,  .  ,       :
1.                    ?
2.     2 .        ?      ?  :                ?

----------


## 223

> 4  ?


    ,  .

----------


## 223

> 50 .    ??   ???
>         ,          1,5   ,      50 .?


  ,   
    ,   

       .   -

----------

1.     ,    
2.            .    -   .      .

----------


## 705

> ,  .


, .

----------


## gra_nat

> 1.     ,    
> 2.            .    -   .      .


   .       ?

----------

?      ?

----------


## gra_nat

,  .          ?  ?

----------

.    ""    "  ",

----------


## zhanna35288

,         1,5 ??

 69  70??

----------



----------


## zhanna35288

??       ??

----------

*zhanna35288*,    ,    .           .

----------


## zhanna35288

-  ??

----------


## buhkitten

> -  ??

----------


## zhanna35288

...  ...

----------


## zhanna35288

1,5      .  ???

----------

*zhanna35288*,    ?       ?   ,     .      : ",   -,   , ,  ,    "  :Smilie:

----------


## zhanna35288

:Embarrassment:

----------


## zhanna35288

51 . 69??

----------

70-  ?  -  ,      :Smilie: 

69-70  
70-50 (51)  
51-69

----------


## _

, , ,     .  :   2009        3- ,    2009   2010      ,    2010      ( ).       ,       2009          (15000).    ,         2010        .

----------


## ditl

19.03.2010,     ,        .      .
,     ?

----------

*_*,  ,      ,  .     ,       1,5 . 

*ditl*, ,         .

----------


## _

(    )     10000.         ,   ? ..               ?

----------


## ditl

> *ditl*, ,         .


   ""? -      ?

----------


## buhkitten

> ""? -      ?


 - ...  - 1500       3000  
     ,        ,      :Smilie:

----------

- **?

----------


## buhkitten

?      ?

----------


## _

[/b],  ,      ,  .     ,       1,5 . 

   (    )     10000.         ,   ? ..              ?

----------


## ditl

)    ,     .
 -50, ,     ...  :Smilie:

----------

*_*,  .         ,   ,   .   2010 :   12           ,      -      1,5    .

----------


## buhkitten

> [/b],  ,      ,  .     ,       1,5 . 
> 
>    (    )     10000.         ,   ? ..              ?


 :yes:

----------


## buhkitten

*ditl*,    ,

----------


## Lenik

1,5 .    12.04.10,    12.10.11 ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## buhkitten

:yes:

----------


## Lenik

1,5 .
  520,07 .      520,07 * 40% * 30,4 = 6324,05
  ?  16 . 
6324,05 / 30 * 15 = 3620,02
?  :Embarrassment:

----------



----------


## IrII

> 1,5 .
> 08 - 0. - 30  (  )
>  08 - 10000 - 31 
>  08 - 0 - 31  (  )
>  08 - 10000 - 30 
>  08 - 10000 - 31 
>  08 - 10000 - 30 
>  08 - 10000 - 31 
>  09 - 40000 - 31 
> ...


   .   ,            1,5?
    ( 12   ).  ,       8 .

----------


## buhkitten

*  :*



 ,     
  40 %  ,    
2060,41 .       4120.82 .        .  
    13833,33 .  

    (. 256)
---

 ,             ,        ,          40 %  ,     2 060,41 .        4 120,82  .        ,    8 241,64 .     

   29.12.2006  255-               
(. 11.2) ( ,                               24.07.2009  213-)
_______

 ,      -                
2 060,41 .                     
4 120,82 .       . 

   19.05.1995  81- 
   ,  
( ,                               24.07.2009  213-) (. 15)

----------

. -      .

----------


## IrII

,     .     12  .   ,   .
    - 8   .     , 
 ,      
        .  8 .
         ,    . 
,   ,    .   ?    .           ?

----------


## IrII

> *  :*


  ,   ,     :Frown:

----------

> .           ?


.  - ,         .
 01.01.2010       1,5  - 13833,34.  -    .         ,

----------

! ,        . .
      .   -      .       .      ()         34.(27%)         6        :
: 34000*6:185.5(- )=1099.7*140=153962.
  12 : 34000*12:365=1117.8*140=156493.
   ,       6 : 34000*27%=9180*6=55080
   12 .   9180*12=110160
  ,    ,     2 ? 
,        ,        .       ? 
  ,    34000   6 .   40%  34000 . 13600.?
.                   ,    365   ?
   ,,        .
   .  .

----------


## .

> ,    ,     2 ?


  -  ,  . ,     6 ,  12,       .
  ,   2011      27%  (+  ,       0,2%     ),  47%.         . 



> ,        ,        .


 ,  .    ,           .           .    ,      ,       34  .
   .          .

----------


## Larik

**,       ?

----------


## .

*Larik*,      .        ,      . 
   .   ,      .
   ,          .         :Frown:

----------

*Larik*,        ? -    .



> .          .


+1

----------


## Larik

** ,       ..       ,    .

----------


## .

**,    .

----------

?

----------


## .

.

----------


## 1331

!  :Wow: 
 :Cool:

----------

> -  ,  . ,     6 ,  12,       .
>   ,   2011      27%  (+  ,       0,2%     ),  47%.         . 
>  ,  .    ,           .           .    ,      ,       34  .
>    .          .


 ?   ,   ,        1,5        12   6?
 ,      .   2011  47,  34 ?

----------

> !


    ? 
 ,    ,     .

----------

?
!

----------


## .

> 2011  47,  34 ?


     ,           :Wink: 



> ?


 .       .    -  .



> ,    ,     .


 , -    .   ,         ,   .       .

----------

2010   ,     .      ....   .    ,          .         (  ),              .           , .    .    ?
     ,   .

----------


## .

**,       , ?       .       ?    -   ,      .
,     2010   .  - .    ,    .

   ,       .    ,       ,        .
       .      ,        :Wink: 
 ,             .          ,   .        .      ,     ?   .

----------


## 1331

**,             . ,   ,     .

----------


## .

*1331*,        .       .

----------


## 1331

?

----------


## .

, .

----------

.          .
   ,     . 
        ,   ?
       .      ?

----------

**, ,      .       ,   ,  -            .

----------

> .          .
>    ,     . 
>         ,   ?
>        .      ?


 ,       13%+2%+24%(+)+1%(    0,8  1,2),         ,  -   .   ,         ?   ?        .           ,    .

----------


## .

> ,   ?


         ,   .      ,   .      ?

----------

!
    .             ,    (     ).     2  ,    .
, ,   ,,              .  -. ,     .             1,5 ,   1-    - .    2011( 1,5  ). -       .
         . ,, ,    ,  .
,, :        ,    ?       .,,       ,   ?
     ?,    ,     \.
    ,   ,. .,!

----------


## ctm

!

        .  1.5 .    ,   .

   01.02.09. 
    24.08.09  10.01.10. 
  28.10.09.
    .  1.5   11.01.10  28.04.11. 

         2009  ( 23 . ?)   ,  ,     .

  : 
.    2009   2009
 (   ) =   5000 +   5000 +   6000 +   6000 +   6000 +   6000 = 34 000 
.  = 181
 = 187. 85
    = 187.85  30.4  0.4 = 2284.26 

 : 
.    2009  23  2009 
 = 34000 + 6000    23/31 = 38451.61
.  = 181 + 23 = 204
 = 188.49
    = 188.49  30.4  0.4 = 2292.04

 ?   ?

!

----------


## buhkitten

*ctm*,     ,    12 ,

----------


## ctm

buhkitten, ,      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

.           .  .    3 .      - 10,5 .     ...... ..    !
/:
 30 000
 30 000
 25 000 (  9.11 - 13.11)
 30 000
 28 000 (   2 )
 30 000
 30 000
 28 000 (   2 )
 21 000 (/ 19.05-28.05)
 30 000
  15,07   .


   /   18 000
    ......

----------


## buhkitten

> buhkitten, ,      ?


 922,  375, 255-

----------

*ctm*,      -   .       . 
 375



> 6.        ,    12    (,  )   , **  ,       ** ,    ,    10  11   ( -  ).


     11.01.2010,  12 ,   01.01.09-31.12.09.  2009 ,      ;   24.08.2009  31.12.2009 ,        . 
,      01.02.09-23.08.09

 922          




> ctm,     ,    12 ,


*buhkitten*,   -

----------


## buhkitten

> .           .  .    3 .      - 10,5 .     ...... ..    !
> /:
>  30 000
>  30 000
>  25 000 (  9.11 - 13.11)
>  30 000
>  28 000 (   2 )
>  30 000
>  30 000
> ...


 = (30000+30000+25000+30000+28000+30000+30000+28000+21000+30000) / (30+31+25+31+29+28+31+28+25+30) = 255000 / 288 = 885,42
 = 885,42  140 = 123958,80

----------


## ctm

** , !    ?

.    2009  23  2009
 = 34000 + 6000    23/31 = 38451.61
.  = 181 + 23 = 204
 = 188.49
    = 188.49  30.4  0.4 = 2292.04

----------

.
   6000,      (01.08-23.08)     6000/21*15=4285,71 (     ).

=34000+4285,71/204=187,67
 187,67*30,4*40%=2282,07

----------


## ctm

** , !

----------

20.07.10.    11 ,    2.     .          1,5 ,:
/      8000(9)
/    20000(2)
1   (8000*9+20000*2):-  ..
2  20000*2:-  

   1,5  40%  20.        ?

 !

----------

.   .

----------


## gra_nat

.         .    ,        ,           .   .
:       .                1,5.
          ,    ,        ?

----------


## .

,      ?  ,   .

----------


## BICC

3    ,  50%       .    :     50%    2010, 28      .                    .   ,       ?

----------

.

----------


## BICC

,               . ,    :Frown:   :Smilie:

----------


## gra_nat

3      /?  : ,   . , , ,  5 ..                           4 ..  .

----------


## BICC

*gra_nat*,     ,   :Smilie: .        ,    -   .   ,    ,     ,     , ..      ,       .

----------


## IrII

> .  - ,         .
>  01.01.2010       1,5  - 13833,34.  -    .         ,


-   ,      (  )  :Smilie:       ,   ..
!!!
 ..           ?  -  ?
      .      .

----------

> -   ,


   .




> ?  -  ?


  .     ,   .

----------


## Madlena

,     1,5       ,     4- (?)                         ?

----------

,  .
   4- -    .

----------

,  !        2- !
         .
  , ..  12  420 .  /,   159178,60?!
   28.06.2010.,  30.06.2010,    !
     .2   3    ?      9 ?
    . 3       ?  ,   415 000  420 000?   ,        ?

----------


## Raspberry

> .2   3    ?


  :yes:

----------


## 26

, ! 
     (159 178,60)     .3  4   .1    15?
 ,    ?

----------


## 26

,      ,  1663

----------


## Raspberry

> .1   15?


  :yes: 



> .3  4


  . 9 212-  -   ,  .    .  :Embarrassment:

----------

,    20 000 ..  .     10 000 .. ,    .       .      ,   10 000 ..  .      !!     10 000 ..     20 000 ..
    !!  ,       !!!
 .

----------

.
     ,

----------

.
, ,         . /    , ..  11.01  18.01 (  19.01.) ,  ,   .            01.01.2010.  10.01.2010.,       ?   .

----------

> 01.01.2010.  10.01.2010.,       ?   .

----------

> 01.01.2010.  10.01.2010.,       ?   .


      /...    ?

----------

**,   -  ?        .

----------


## gra_nat

> .         .    ,        ,           .   .
> :       .                1,5.
>           ,    ,        ?


      2      /?  :   . , , ,  5 ..                           4 ..

----------


## valentine

!  , :
1.     1137 .,     (  ) 140 *1137 .= 159180 ? 
2.      1,5 ? 1137*30,4*40%?
3.            ?
   !

----------

> 1.     1137 .,     (  ) 140 *1137 .= 159180 ?


*1136,99*.      159178,60


> 2.      1,5 ? 1137*30,4*40%?


   30,4    34583,33.     40%



> 3.            ?


255-

----------


## valentine

,   !   :Wow:

----------


## 198

,      ?,    1  2009.,      2010.       .. 5000 ,   1  2010. ,    :   25  31,  11  30,   1  25.

----------

> ,      ?,    1  2009.,      2010.       .. 5000 ,   1  2010. ,    :   25  31,  11  30,   1  25.


 , /   ,   
 .    100%

   ,  /    = 5000\30*140.
   ,      ,

----------

!       ,   -     ,       -    28 ,     "  ".    ?   ,    ?  ?    +

----------

-   ,    .

----------

,            ...

----------

.      3

----------

:Smilie:

----------

, ,     18.01.10  06.06.10, .   07.06.10  22.06.10,   1,5   23.06.10.
     1,5     10   09    10   09?

----------


## 223

> , ,     18.01.10  06.06.10, .   07.06.10  22.06.10,   1,5   23.06.10.
>      1,5     10   09    10   09?


  09   2010

----------


## Tanya S.K.

,        :   1,5 .  
  455,90 (         21.07.) 
455,90*11*40%=2005,96 ( 1:  1967.13)        
   . 455,90*30,4*40%=5543,74
   .

----------

""    ,     .
5543,74/31*11=1967,13

----------


## ))

,   ,       ,          ,         ?   ? 

     :        ?

       ?      ?

----------

,           ...

----------


## gra_nat

,      .   2 .    .             1,5?

----------


## .

.

----------


## gra_nat

?

----------


## .

,      ,             
 ,        .    ,         :Frown:

----------


## gra_nat

?        .  ,       .    .
   ...  , . ,     ( )    .       .             . ,         ,              ?
     ?    -   12?

----------

.     .  10      
1.  ,    2010 . ()
/  12000 . +  12000 . =24000 (  )
/  12000 . +  12000 . + 2800 (  ) = 26800 (  )

2. ,    2010 . ( )
/   26000 .

    ?     ? .

----------

.
     ,      ?

----------

> ?    -   12?


  ,  /  2   12????
 375

----------


## Kid21

, !    11  2010 .    21  2010.       :   11    1 ?

----------

> 11


  :yes:

----------


## Kid21

!     21 ?       ,   ?

----------

, ,       30  2010      29   2010 . 
..     1  2009  29  2010 
  1  2009  1  2010 ? 
      02  2010         02 . 
 :Smilie:

----------

.   01.01.2009-30.06.2010

----------

> .   01.01.2009-30.06.2010


   12 ,   - ?

----------

, ,  01.07.2009,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## gra_nat

> ,  /  2   12????
>  375


         2    .        /   12 .

----------

*gra_nat*,   -   375  - ?

----------


## Runova

,        :yes:       ,      - 69,       ????
   26-69,1
  69,1-50,1
   ,     ,  -

----------

*Runova*,      ,  ,    ?!

69-70  
70-50  
51-69

----------


## AZ 2

> 26-69,1



 69-1  70



> 69,1-50,1


 70  50



> 


 51  69-1

----------


## Runova

> *Runova*,      ,  ,    ?!
> 
> 69-70  
> 70-50  
> 51-69


   .         ,   ,  26  ,                     ?

----------


## AZ 2



----------


## geg

!
    :
        1,5 .      2010 .    .    2010       .   ,  .       . :      ?           ?       ""  ? 
          1,5    2010.   ?

----------

> ?


,    


> ,  .





> ""  ?


   ,  .



> 1,5    2010.  ?


.         .

----------


## geg

> ,


 ?      .   :     ()      .              (          1,5 ),    ?   .           -       ?

----------

,       ** ,         .
   ,   ,         .

----------


## 223

> -       ?


    ,   ,

----------


## geg

?

----------

,

----------

!  - ( ), ,      ,   12 .    ,    45 . .,  ,         ?

  !

----------

** ,     ,    , -      .
      -  ,    :Smilie:

----------



----------

* .
     .*

  13.08.2010  30.12.2010. 140 

 2010 .	6 137,00	12   31
 2010 .	8 182,00	17   31
 2010.	15 000,00	30  	 30
 2010 .	15000,00	31   31
 2010 .	15 000,00	30   30
 2010 .	15 000,00	31   31
 2010 .	15 000,00	28   28
 2010 .	15 000,00	31   31
 2009.	15 000,00	31   31
 2009.	14 250,00	29   30
 2009.	15 000,00	31   31
 2009.	1 363,64	2   30
:        	149 932,64	303   365

.  149932,64/303=*494,83*

 13.08.10  31.08.10  19 *494,83=9401,72
 01.09.10  30.09.10  30 .*494,83= 14844,82
 01.10.10  31.10.10  31 *494,83=15339,64
 01.11.10  30.11.10 30 *494,83=14844,82
 01.12.10  30.12.1 30 *494,83=14844,82

*: 69275,81*

----------


## 223

/    13.08,   2010    
    2009   2010
   ,      :Smilie:

----------

2009 
    1  28.09
     ,     ?

----------


## 223

> 2009 
>     1  28.09
>      ,     ?


 
  375  255-

----------

.    1  2010 .        19 .   
 /   18000 .
 18000 .
 18000 .
 18000 .
    .    6 . .

----------

82622,95

----------

,       100

----------

!!!    .   .          1.5 .        3000 .   8600      5700.  !!!! 
       24.06.09  16.09.10.
    :
            .  
2008 .  19427,23         20                              30
 2008 .  13566,56          18                              31
2008.  13236,13         17                              31
2008 3636,73           6                               30
 2008   7497,00        10                              31
 2008    12332,81      15                               30
 2008  2998,81       4                                 31
 2009        0            0                                 31
 2009      0            0                                 28
 2009           0            0                                 31
 2009.      0             0                                30
 2009.          0            0                                 31
 :         72695,27       90                              365
        1.5

----------

-    ?        ?

----------

.  .       2008,    .      ,      .          .

----------

.

----------


## Vinta

,    . 
1  11            .       -   .        -       -,        ?    2-,  ?  ,  /  .   ?      ""?      1.1.11   ?
 =)

----------

-  .             .
 ... ,     -

----------


## Vinta

,      ,               ?

----------

> .


     ?

----------


## Vinta

!

----------


## usovet

, !   ,           1.5      ! :Redface:   ,        1.5 ,        ?
  :
   17.03.2010  04.08.2010 -    01.03.09  01.03.10.
  07.05.2010
 05.08.2010  07.10.2011    1.5 .-    01.08.2009  01.08.2010. 
  /   ,    ???       ???

----------

> 


  :yes: 
     16

----------


## usovet

..          ? ..     .... .... , !

----------

.     01.08.09-31.07.10.     ,    01.08.09-16.03.10.      ,    ,       .

----------


## usovet

:
   09.08.2010   26.12.2010 .     27.12.2010  10.01.2010 .        1.5 .
**  09 31  10000
 09 30  10000
 09 31  10000
 09 30  10000
 09 31  10000
 10 31  30000
 10 28  30000
 10 31  30000
 10 30  30000
 31  30000
 10 30  30000
 10 31  30000
 260000/365=712,33,    712,33*140=99726,20
  15.10.2010 
 11.01.2011  -       .*      01.01.2010  01.01.2011*.      ?, ..:
 10 31  30000
 10 28  30000
 10 31  30000
 10 30  30000
 31  30000
 10 30  30000
 10 31  30000
 10 8  10000
 220000/220=1000   1000*40%*30,4=12160 . 
, , . :Smilie:

----------

,       01.01.2010  *01.01.2011*.     01.01.10-31.12.10

----------


## usovet

!!!! :Smilie:

----------


## usovet

:Smilie: :    - 27.12.2010 .         14 .                ?

----------

*usovet*,    922 ?

----------


## usovet

:Redface:         !!!!    !!!!

----------


## usovet

:Smilie:   ,     :      27.12.2010        , ..    12 ,  , ..  01.08.2009  31.07.2010. ? 8   2010     ?

----------

. 
  12       .             -         .
       01.12.09-30.11.10,

----------


## usovet

4 ?       2009   ( / ),      2011 -     1.5 .      01.01.2010  31.12.2010 ?

----------


## usovet

> . 
>   12       .             -         .
>        01.12.09-30.11.10,


         !!! :Smilie: 
       ?????? :Redface:

----------

> 4 ?


     1 


> ??????


   ,   ,   ,       :Smilie:

----------

.

----------


## masic

.... .    .          9.04.2010- 26.08.2010.    12.06.2010.      3      ()???7  27. 08.2010  ?          1.5 .....

----------


## masic

-     09.04.2010-06.08.2010.  . 12.06.2010.   1,5       27.08.2010?       , .  .  1, 5 ,    ????? 
   .     1, 5  13833,33??

----------

*masic*,             .         - 255-, 81-   375 -

----------


## masic

-     09.04.2010-06.08.2010.  . 12.06.2010.   1,5       27.08.2010?       , .  .  1, 5 ,    ????? 
   .    13833,33??

----------

> .   13833,33??


      ,  ,   .   -?

----------


## masic

.....     6 .

----------

*masic*,

----------


## masic

......      7.7     ?     ???  :Smilie:

----------


## buhkitten



----------


## masic

?  -

----------


## buhkitten



----------


## masic

buhkitten....,    7.7.   . ...  ?

----------


## buhkitten

-  "" -    , ,       ,,

----------


## masic

.     .....  ?

----------


## OlgaK

,  .  .  .          .     16.08.2010.
   :  1, 2  3.08.10?
  2.08,   3.08.
     .  10100.
 10100/22=459,09*9=4131,81
 4131,81/13=317,83*140=44496,20
 ?

----------

> 2.08,   3.08.


  :yes: .  01.08        .          13.08.2010 -    
    16- ,  .
, ,  ...

----------


## OlgaK

> 13.08.2010


  ...

----------


## Argo

.      .       .   (  )    .    ,     ,      .  ,        .    ,         ?

----------

.

----------


## Argo

> .


      ?    ?

----------

1,5.       3,     15.12.09.
   15.12  31.12:    4012,48, . 601,87, . 2307,18,  922,87
  1.01  25.01   5205,93,  .  780,89, .  2993,41,  1197,36
26.01.10     .

----------

> ?    ?

----------


## 223

> 1,5.       3,     15.12.09.
>    15.12  31.12:    4012,48, . 601,87, . 2307,18,  922,87
>   1.01  25.01   5205,93,  .  780,89, .  2993,41,  1197,36
> 26.01.10     .


           ,      
40%  ,

----------

.      2010.

----------


## 223

> .      2010.


, ,   :Smilie:

----------


## Good

,         1  ,    ...  ...         ?      ?  !

----------

> ?


 


> ?


 

  -         .

----------


## OlgaK

,  ,   .    ,     .    ?
  ,   ...

----------

> -         .


     1 ?   ,     ..

----------

**,  ,  ,    .

----------

> **,  ,  ,    .


       ,  ...      ,     :Smilie:

----------

,  ,          1,5 ,      6  2010,      31 ?   5000 .    1   ( ) . 250.  1  10        ,    .

----------

**,      :Smilie:  
 255-   375         ,      ,    .
    - ,    - . , ,    "":            .      -,      ,       ,     -,     .

  31    140 ,      .
       31      6 ,            .

----------

2,5  ..

----------

.   !  :Smilie:    ..

----------


## Good

> -         .


   ..        ...     -        ?             ?         ?  !

----------

*Good*, 255-   375 ?  ,  ,    :Smilie:

----------

,
,         ?
    ?   %  . ?

----------

100%  ,    1136,99   .     .

----------


## Marina1202

, , ,  . 
   11.01.2010.,       2009. 
    24.02.10  13.07.10.
      1,5  14.07.2010
   2010   25000. 20
           2010   25000. 28
    50000/48?
 ?

----------


## 223

> , , ,  . 
>    11.01.2010.,       2009. 
>     24.02.10  13.07.10.
>       1,5  14.07.2010
>    2010   25000. 20
>            2010   25000. 28
>     50000/48?
>  ?


   375    :Smilie: 
    .     ,    


         ,           ,

----------

> 100%  ,    1136,99   .     .


       1,5 ?

----------

**, 40%  .      ,          2060,41+4120,82    100%  .

----------


## Marina1202

,     : 25000/21=1190,48
                                                      1190,48*40%*140=66666,88,  .   1136,                 1136*40%*140=63616.  ?

     : 50000/49=1020,4
                                    1020,4*40%*30,4=12408
?
 ,          ??
 :Smilie:

----------

*Marina1202*, 1136,99*140=159178,60
50000/49=1020,41*40%*30,4=12408,19
.      .   ,  .

----------

> **, 40%  .      ,          2060,41+4120,82    100%  .


     ,      100 %, ?

----------

40+40=80

----------

> 40+40=80


.. ,        -   ?        60%?

----------

.       40%  ,             4120,82

----------

! , , .      11,08.2010  29.12.2010.
 2009. 261,90 - 28  
 2009.  5500
 2009. 5500
 2009. 5500
 2009. 5500
 2010. 5500
 2010. 5500
 2010 5500
 2010 5500
 2010. 5500
 2010. 5500
 2010.  2250-18  
  =57511,90
365 -28(2009.)-18(2010)= 319 
57511,90/391=180,29- 
180,29140=25240,60-  . ???
    .            1,5 ?

----------

.
          .

----------

.           .   . . .   25240.60    ?   ?        11.08.2010.  29.12.2010. ( ).          1,5 ?

----------

> .


  :Smilie: 
        255- ""            "  81- "   ,  ".

----------

, ,   "       "?

----------

31.01.2007 N 74
(.  05.10.2009)
"            ,    ,      "
(    05.03.2007 N 9019)

----------


## BarOl

!   ! ,    ,  . ,    ,         ?  ?

----------



----------


## BarOl

> 


.  ,  ,    ,  ,       .15  375,   ,   -,    .        140  ?

----------



----------


## BarOl

> 


  .    :    130  (. 13   .    10) -  7000,    130,   80,  5700;   /    19.08.2010. .. (7000+7000+5700)/34=     140 ??? ?    !! .   ,       5- ,    ,        !

----------

*BarOl*,    .      ,      .   -   ,     ,      28    31  .   59.   -    1      .

----------


## BarOl

> *BarOl*,    .      ,      .   -   ,     ,      28 ,   31.   -    1      .


-  .         ?

----------

255-.
 14



> 3.         ,    ,        **   ,    1  , *   ,   ,    * .


      375

----------


## BarOl

> 255-.
>  14
> 
>       375


-.  .   !

----------


## Madlena

,              1,5  -      ?

----------


## 223

> ,              1,5  -      ?


  /     ,     /,  %    ,    6 .
     -,      %  40%      .   .  .
    375  -255

----------


## Madlena

,    .
, ,  () 500 .,   ( 1,5 )  500.,       100%  140  * 500 . = 70000 .,     1,5  40%, .. 200 ./.?
     20  ,  200 . * 20  = 4000 .?

----------


## 223

> ,    .
> , ,  () 500 .,   ( 1,5 )  500.,       100%  140  * 500 . = 70000 .,     1,5  40%, .. 200 ./.?
>      20  ,  200 . * 20  = 4000 .?


,  
      =500,         ,   ,            . 12       
      ,    .
  ,    -  ,   -  375  255-

----------


## Madlena

, .    .

----------


## gNus

:
 ,  ,  ,     ,        ,           ...

1.   ,         10988  85 
         ,            (  -)?

2.                ,  ? (     ,      )?

----------

.
,,:
   01.12.2009 . 14.05.10  30.09.10 . 01.10.10       1,5 :
 2009 . - 7000 -31 
 2010 . - 7000 - 31 
 2010 . - 7000 - 28 
 2010 . - 7000 - 31 
 2010 . - 7000 - 30 
 2010 . - 2947 - 8 .

37947/159 = 238,66 . 
238,66*30,4*40% = 2902,11 .,        4120,82 .  ?

----------

! , :       ,      ,    ?? ""  ""....

----------

> .  ?

----------


## 75

14.08.09.  05.07.10        1.5 .      
 2009-0.0 , 2009-11952,86 ,18 , 2009-26078,98 ,30 , 2009-25690,90.31.,2009-20335,39 31 .,2009-26938,02.31 .,2010-19565,70,31 ., 2010-13099,09,14.
    2010- 0 ,0 .
       2060 .(   ) ? .  ,  ,  , . ,  ?  !!

----------


## lenski

, , ,           1,5                (, , )?
      2   ?    ,      2  2 (  15   )?  15000/15=1000*7(-  )=7000 (   9,5 )?

----------


## Raspberry

> 14.08.09.  05.07.10        1.5 .      
>  2009-0.0 , 2009-11952,86 ,18 , 2009-26078,98 ,30 , 2009-25690,90.31.,2009-20335,39 31 .,2009-26938,02.31 .,2010-19565,70,31 ., 2010-13099,09,14.
>     2010- 0 ,0 .
>        2060 .(   ) ? .  ,  ,  , . ,  ?  !!


  01.07.09 - 30.06.10
=143660,94/185=776,55
776,55*30,4*40%=*9442,85*
-,      .    .

----------


## Lela3135

/  .
  13.09.2010  30.01..2011.
  01.01.2010.
 :
 5760
 27918
 17241
 9600
 17241,30
 16753,70
 5672,73
 9600
 : 109786,73
/ 109786,73/243 = 451,80
451,80*140=63251,61

?

----------

*Lela3135*,     ?

----------


## Lela3135

> *Lela3135*,     ?


   .

----------

> , , ,           1,5                (, , )?
>       2   ?    ,      2  2 (  15   )?  15000/15=1000*7(-  )=7000 (   9,5 )?


 . ,          1,5 ,   -  .

          .       ,     30  31 .         255- -        ,   -   .

----------

*Lela3135*,    ,

----------


## Lela3135

> *Lela3135*,    ,


,   , .

----------


## kristi1234

, ,     1/2  (  ),    ? .. ,  40000,  20000,    20 000 : 30,4 : 0,5 = 1315, 8. 
 ?

----------


## 223

> , ,     1/2  (  ),    ? .. ,  40000,  20000,    20 000 : 30,4 : 0,5 = 1315, 8. 
>  ?




   20,     40?

----------


## kristi1234

,     0,5 .....   20     30,4 
 :Smilie:

----------

> 20 000 : 30,4 : 0,5 = 1315, 8.


   , ?

----------


## kristi1234

> , ?


,  ,   ,     . 20 000 -  , 30,4 -  ,  0,5 - .. ?

----------


## 223

> ,  ,   ,     . 20 000 -  , 30,4 -  ,  0,5 - .. ?


 ,  ,   ,         ,   !!!

----------

?
-,      20 000         1     1315,80?
-,      ? -    255-,    375     30,4

----------


## 223

> 20,     40?



"" -     ,    :0,5....
,    0,5   ,

----------


## kristi1234

223,      ,        ? 
,   ,    ))

----------

*kristi1234*,            .    ,     20 000,         1315,80*30=39474.   ,   :Wink:

----------


## kristi1234

,     ,   ?           ,  .        ,  ,      4 ,    1  ..?

----------


## 223

> ,     ,   ?           ,  .        ,  ,      4 ,    1  ..?


.       ,       -

----------


## kristi1234

> *kristi1234*,            .    ,     20 000,         1315,80*30=39474.   ,


!       ...       :Smilie:

----------

!  -,   .     15 ,        28 ,       ,      .

----------

17.10

----------

17.10 ,     17?

----------



----------

.         !!   :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:

----------

** ,        ,        .      ,  14 ,          .

----------

** ,       .

----------

** , ,    - ,      :Smilie:

----------


## 232RMO

,     ,                 ?

----------



----------

, , 

1. / :  29.04.2010  08.11.2010 (194 , )
      2009 -  2010

 2009 - 40 000  30 
 2009 - 40 000  31 
 2009 - 40 000  30 
 2009 - 40 000  31 
 2009 - 40 000  31 
 2009 - 40 000  30 
 2009 - 40 000  31 
 2009 - 55 000  30 
 2009 - 55 000  31 
 2010 - 72 000  31 
 2010 - 72 000  28 
 2010 - 72 000  29  + 2274 /  . 2 

 (  /) 606 000  363  = 1669,42
    / 194  * 1136,99 (max) = 220576.06

2.   1,5  ():
 09.11.2010 -       
      2009 -  2010

 2009 - 55 000  30 
 2009 - 55 000  31 
 2010 - 72 000  31 
 2010 - 72 000  28 
 2010 - 72 000  29  + 2274 /  . 2 
 2010 - 53600  14  + 15918 /  . 14 


  379600  163 
/  .- 18192  16 
/   220576  194 

  2328,83
  1,5  2328,83*30,4*40% = 28318,69 
  13833,33 (.) * 2

    22  10144,44 * 2
  2010   2011   13833,33 * 2 /  
06.12.2011   1,5  
    6  2677,42 * 2

----------


## Raspberry



----------

-      :Smilie:

----------

.
    ,       )))
    ,     ,       ))

----------

463  (    ).        .

----------

,,   !
  (  )  21  2009 .
.,              10-11  23.12.2009.
  12.05.10  28.09.10 .   ,  .
   11700.
        . ..
    .
  ,         .
 .

----------

,  



> 12.05.10  28.09.10 .** ,  .


           .

----------

> ,  
> 
> 
>            .


       ...
     ?

----------

**,        12.05.2010?

----------

> **,        12.05.2010?


 ,    -  .
       !

----------

> !


 ?

----------

2009,     2009

----------

""  ...   22.02.2009
     2009 ,  .
   ""  ... ..
   "", .   "" ,      .
 ""   (  ,  ).
   ???

----------

> ""  ...   22.02.2009
>      2009 ,  .


      , -  ?       -   .



> ""


      ,    "".

----------

> , -  ?       -   .


   ,     "  , ,      2010   . "
,       ???

----------

.       (//)  .

----------

> .       (//)  .


     .,      ?

----------

** ,  ,      .     ,   2010         212-,      ,   ,   



> ,      ?


 ,  , ,     .

----------

> ** ,  ,      .     ,   2010         212-,      ,   ,   
> 
>  ,  , ,     .



     .
 ,  .
    .
      ,    ))))

.
.            ?   , . 20-23    .
      ?

----------

.

----------

> .


11700  22  ,   11700  30 ?

----------

> 11700  30 ?


  :yes:    31

----------

,   ))))
  )))
    .
 -4254.55 -10 
-11700-31
-11700-30 
-11700-31 
-11700-31
-11700-28 
-11700-31 
-11700-30 
-3078.95-11 
:89233,5 / 233..=382.98
  -140382.98=53617.2  .

      (((((
89233.5 - 
-7659.6(  )
-11489.4(\  )
-11872.38(\  )
-11872.(\  )
: 383.98
     382.98240%=306,39
 382,983140%=4748.95  .. 
?

----------

, 01.09.09-31.08.10,

----------

,      412.08        ?

----------



----------

> , 01.09.09-31.08.10,


.    
 21   30 =86154.55 \ 222=388.08
   140388.08=54331.2
  :
 89233.5  233  
  -7761.6
  -11642.4
  -12030,48
  -12030.48
 132698.46 \345=384.64
 384.64240%=307,71
 384.643140%=4769.53 .
 ?

----------

>

----------

> 


   ....
....
89233.5  233  
.  21   11 
  382.98
382.98240%=306.38 
382.983140%=4748.95    ..
     ))))))000

----------

.
        : 382,98*30,4*40%=4657,04
 2   4657,04/30*2=310,47

----------

> .
>         : 382,98*30,4*40%=4657,04
>  2   4657,04/30*2=310,47


     )))
     !

----------

,      ,          1,5      ?  .  ,     ?

----------

?

----------



----------


## 223

> ,      ,          1,5      ?  .  ,     ?


-

----------

.              1,5?

----------

?

----------

....  :  *30.( )*40%.
.      06.2009  05.2010.      ... . ?  09.2010  08.2010?

----------

**,       ?     ,          .




> *30.( )*40%.

----------

???       ,     (((   ?

----------

> ???       ,     (((   ?


  - *0,4*30,4
   -      -   , ..       -

----------

-      ,  255-      **     : **30,4**40% .

----------


## vika-s

-     5  (  5   )  30   10909,  4    /,   16    /    ,  27       267 -         1,5

----------

*vika-s*,       375.   ?

----------


## vika-s

,   - ,           , (  -   1  3    -    ),         .

----------

,     ?

----------


## vika-s

> ,     ?


,     , ..    04.05.10      /,    /  ,   ,      1-3    ,

----------

*vika-s*,     ,    .
1-3  -  ,      .

----------


## vika-s

..  :
 26  - 10909 .
 3  - 265 
 29  - 11174

----------



----------


## vika-s

,  ,

----------

> ,  ,


 
3   -

----------


## vika-s

> 3   -


?      ,    3 ,   - 0, -

----------


## 223

> ?      ,    3 ,   - 0, -


 ,   -  ,  .
   ,   ,      ,   ,   375    :Smilie:

----------

, 2 ,    ,    ,     ,     2 ,   1,       .  ?

----------


## _lyly_

!   (((((
 :Wow: 

    01.04.10

 9000,00  .

30.09.10    

 30.09.10  16.02.10

 : 
  9000
      9000
    9000
    9000
  9000
  9000
 (  ,      01.10.10 )
54000/183=295,08

140*295,08 = 41311,20

----------

> , 2 ,    ,    ,     ,     2 ,   1,       .  ?


       ?   ?

----------


## 223

> !   (((((
> 
> 
>     01.04.10
> 
>  9000,00  .
> 
> 30.09.10    
> 
>  30.09.10  16.02.10


-     16.02.10 -  ?     /  16.10.10
    /   30,09 -

----------


## _lyly_

> -     16.02.10 -  ?     /  16.10.10
>     /   30,09 -


   30.09.10- 16.02.2011 
    (   
      ?

----------

2 ,       3  ?

----------

18.10.2010  03.01.2011	

	20700
	20700
	27900
	28800
	28800
	28800
	28800
	28800
	28800
	28800
	28800
	28800
	328500


  ,           :  328500/ 365  = 900	


 ( 14)	 900*14 = 12600
	900*30 = 27000
 	900*31 = 27900
 ( 3 )	900*3 = 2700
	70 200 -   
???

----------


## 223

> 30.09.10- 16.02.2011 
>     (   
>       ?


   (  ) -

----------


## 223

> ( 14)	 900*14 = 12600
> 	900*30 = 27000
>  	900*31 = 27900
>  ( 3 )	900*3 = 2700
> 	70 200 -   
> ???


 ....    /  ?      ,

----------

> ....    /  ?      ,


.   17.08.10  03.01.2011,   ,     18.10.10

----------

. , ,        1,5 .      2011,          (),      ,     - 211,       ( 3    -   ),   20000 .   (     1  2010 - 30.10.2010  3  1 ,    3  ).       ?

----------

,                   11000 .      ?

----------

> ?


 ,        12       .



> 11000 .      ?


69-70 10 988,85

----------


## -

,  ...   .         ???

 ...

----------

*-*,         .   : -   , -   :     ,   12

----------


## -

> *-*,         .   : -   , -   :     ,   12


 - ,     ,   ,            .  ,  ....  ...  !!!

 ,   ...

..     ,         .   ,              .       -     ?         ???

----------

,       1,5     ()?

----------


## -

(30%)   (30%) .
       .      .     140       13833,33   ?

----------

.
1136,99   (159780,60   ) -   
13833,34 -      1,5

----------

:       .,        .    ?

----------

** ,       ?

----------

19  1995  N 81-



   ,  
...
 5.        ,  

   ,  ,    ,       ,     ,        ,        .

----------

01.01.2010   ,       (,    )
    "** ".       ,        .          415 000,    415 000+.

----------

24.07.2009 (N 213-),

----------

> 01.01.2010   ,       (,    )
>     "** ".       ,        .          415 000,    415 000+.


 . !
..      ( -   ),          415 ?

----------

,   ,    .
          415000/365=1136,99  
         415000/12*40%=13833,34

----------

...       ...

----------


## --

,     !      5 ,   24   10 .   ,    , ? , !

----------

> 5


   ?

----------


## --

,

----------

.
   - 
  -

----------


## --

, ,  :
 24  30  2010  - 1010,33  (  7 )
  2010   2011 -   4330 
 1  10  2011  - 1546,43 (  10 )

: 19876,76 .

   :            9   ?

----------

,     .      ,  ,  ,  .

----------


## --

!   . ,    ?     9- ?

----------

-.

----------


## --

, .            ?     ,         ...

----------

" ",     -

----------

> , .            ?     ,         ...


   ,  ,   
       ,  4   ,     -

----------


## --

-   ,       24 ,     ,       ?

----------

> ?


 



> -.





> 


    -     ?

----------

.          1,5 .    07.10.2010.        .    .(  2009    7000,  2010 - 20 000.
    (12  ) 228 .
 /:
2009 :
.-6363,64
. - 7000
.-5782,61
.-20000
-20000
-20000
.-15454,55
-20000
-0
-0
.0
-0
   ?  ?(

----------

> ?  ?


 .     .



> .(


   -?

----------

,    - 114600,8 / 228  = 502,64
502,64*30,4*40% = 6112,1 ?   50    ?

----------

?

----------

(/  01.06.2010  06.10.2010) 7

----------

,

----------

!    - 50              3 ?      .(

----------

.

----------

!    !

----------


## --

..      ,     ?

----------

> ..      ,     ?

----------


## --

,      9- (  ),     , ?

----------

*--*,      .

----------


## malinina_olga

-   -    .       .    ,       ,                 100%   /,  70%.  ,       35000-40000 .   ,    100%???

----------

. -.  ,      ,     .   -      .
      /   .     .

----------


## malinina_olga

?       (     )- ,    1      70% (    -       8532,93  6 ,    5973,05)

----------


## malinina_olga

> . -.  ,      ,     .   -      .
>       /   .     .


  /    -  .         - ,   ,  .      -,     .

----------

70%  -   ,  ,    1.
     ( ,    ,   )   (, ,   )

----------

> 70%  -   ,  ,    1.
>      ( ,    ,   )   (, ,   )


  -   .    1-      (   -     ).     \  852      (  )        350   ...

----------

. 
   -  100%  .
  -       70%-    ,     60%.

----------


## malinina_olga

> 70%  -   ,  ,    1.
>      ( ,    ,   )   (, ,   )


(((,        ,  )))

----------


## malinina_olga

> . 
>    -  100%  .
>   -       70%-    ,     60%.


       70 %  -     60, 80  100%  .      :Frown:       -    ,     30%.    -   .        .

----------

> 70 %  -     60, 80  100%


 


> .

----------


## 1331

,          ?

----------


## malinina_olga

> ,          ?


, ,

----------

, ,   :
  2005 .,   2008 .    ,      .
        2008 . 25000 . 
 2011 .   ,      ,             3 .
   ,    ,            25000? (     ).    ,        ...

 ,   2010   ,     .     ,     ,     3     .  , ,    /  ,       ,    ,                 .       , , 30 ?        15000??        ?

----------

12        .     -  .




> ?


 ,  .

----------


## oolyy

,     (),   2011   .        ,       ,         51600.(3400*12) ?

----------


## 1331

*malinina_olga*, ,  ,        .

----------

,    18.07.2010,    1,5    17.12.2011  18.12.2011? .

----------

18.01.2012

----------

,  !!!!

----------


## Good

> 18.01.2012


 ,  ! , ,   ,          10    1,5 .   ,  ,       27-28 .        .              ?   ()       ?   !

----------

2.
1.       .     ,            .           12        .
2.       -.     ,       .           -.     ,      .

----------


## Good

> 2.
> 1.       .     ,            .           12        .
> 2.       -.     ,       .           -.     ,      .


   ,        3           ?          ?              ?  !

----------

> 3           ?


 ,      50   . , ,        .



> ?


 -          .      30 .  ,         -   .



> ?


           3 .

----------


## Good

> ,     50   . , ,        .
>  -          .      30 .  ,         -   .
>            3 .


...    - 50   ?           1,5 ?          50    1,5  - ..   1,5 ... ?

----------

*Good*,   ,  *    .*  ,   .

----------

> 3           ?


   50   




> ?


      .     29-30

----------

*Good*,       .    ** ,

----------


## Good

> *Good*,       .    ** ,


 50         3  ?

----------

.    3-  - ,  3-.

----------


## Good

> .    3-  - ,  3-.


     -     -  3 ,            ,          100 .   . ?

----------

.        , , .

----------


## Good

> .        , , .


    50 .       ,   ,           ...?

----------

,                 .

----------


## 333

,     21 12.2009   15.10.2010,           ,   15.10.2010     ,    ,      ,      /  10     365(366)     140               .       42000,    31000,   ?        12.07.10.  5.08.10,   16.08.10.   .              80000.

----------

.     375        365,       .
     -   .         15.12.09  30.09.2010.

----------

, ,       1.5 ,       -.        -wb.             1.5 .     ?  .

----------

,  40%

----------

> ,  40%

----------


## 333

/ - 
- 2250 ( 21 )
 - 15025,81
 - 8050
 -9513,54
 - 8050
 10115,44
 - 8050
 - 6022 (  12  5)
 -(4260   16 25)
 -9467,94

----------

?

----------


## 333

-          1 :   70,   , -/.        ,   31 000     ?      :Smilie:

----------

,     - -    ,  

 ,    ,

----------


## 333

!!!!! :Kiss:  :Kiss:    ?    ,             ,          .     10-15   ,     !!!

----------

*333*,          .    . -.    ,       .   -   .

----------

? 
   ,          ? 
       ,          :Smilie: )

----------

> ?


  :yes:

----------

> ,         ?


 ,      ,       16

----------


## lenski

, , .       1,5 :
 30  32000
 31 32000
 30 32000
 05.07      1,5 
 = 1054,95,       27 
1054,95*27*40%=11393,46,    11172,94
   ?   ,      11 172,94.

----------

*lenski*,    ,         .
            : *30,4*40%.      1054,95*30,4*40%=*12828,19*.
         :   *      /      .       12828,19*27/31=*11172,94*

----------


## lenski

,  !!!!     !!!!! 
 :yes:

----------


## lenski

,       . 
       ,       3 ,          (       1,5 )?     ,   :1)  , 2)   1,5 .
      ?      ? ..        ?      ,       1,5 ,    ?

----------

> ? ..        ?


        .       ,   .



> ,       1,5 ,    ?


        (,   , , ,     ),     ,      ,        .

----------


## lenski

,
.. ,              ,    (     -   . ?).

----------

,        ,      .

----------

,             1,5 
     01.04.2009     -  6000,   7000,     08.04.10 (        )         224.6575 .   14.07.2010.
     1,5   :
224,6575*30,4=6829,69*40%=2731,86
: 2731,86/31 (  )*13(  )=1145,62
: 2731,86
: 2731,86
:2731,86
   ?

----------

,       ,       .
   -        .                .

----------

26.08.10, .    25.08.10?
          ?

----------

25-?     26.08.2010.      .

----------

.,  26.08     1,5 ?

----------

.          .

----------

14.07.10,    26.08.10,      26.08.10  14.01.2012?

----------

!!!!!

----------

> 26.08.10  14.01.2012?


    .            - 
 01.08.2009-31.07.2010

----------

01.08.2009? .        ?

----------

**,      -   375 ?      ?

----------

**,         2010,   12 ,  


> 01.08.2009-31.07.2010


 ** ,

----------

:
   01.08.09  31.07.2010
     26.08.10 14.01.2012
  14.07.10
  08.04.10  25.08.10
 7000  31
 7000 30
 7000 31
 7000 30
 7000 31
 7000 31
 7000 28
 7000 31
 1590 7 
/ =57590 /250=230,36*30,4*40%=2801,18
 ....

----------

,

----------

? 

  5-  ,       2  (   )   10 000.             . 

    ? 
     ? 
             2- ?

----------


## Mafservic

1,5      , ,  ,          12            .   01.10.10    01.01.10   1,5        01.10.09  30.09.10.,        \     2010.     .      ??????

----------


## Mafservic

> ? 
> 
>   5-  ,       2  (   )   10 000.             . 
> 
>     ? 
>      ? 
>              2- ?


   C 01  2010
 30  2010 61. \	20 000.00 	 	
   01.12.10  19.04.2011            :      ,    .
  	  ,   	   ( .  .) 	    ( .) 	  ,     ( .)
 20 000 /61 . = 327,87 .\   140.=45901,80
    : 45 901.80 .
   : 00,00 .
  : 45 901.80 .
    10988,88.

----------

, ,            1,5              .

----------

.
  ,    .

----------


## KATO_CEM

,             !!!

   03.05.2010.     ,     15.10.2010  03.03.2010( 140),   : 
-9000
-9000
-9000
-9000
-9000
-4286
=49286/165=298,70
=298,7*140=41818,42

        (  /  ),  ,  .   ???
      1,5(  -   ,  1,5    ),        !!

----------

*KATO_CEM*,       ,   . 
  -

----------


## KATO_CEM

** ,     14???

----------

*KATO_CEM*,   ,         ,   12

----------


## KATO_CEM

((((
 :
45000/165=272,73
272,73*140=38182,2
???

----------


## KATO_CEM

:
45000:150=300
300*140=42000
????

----------

*KATO_CEM*,           : * 255-   375*.    .       .

----------


## KATO_CEM

**   ,   :
1)45000/151=298,01
2)298,01*140=41721,14
3)298,01*30,4*40%=3623,8
4)3623,8*1,15( )=4167,37

????

----------

. 
     ,        .     ,     ,    .
    .

----------


## KATO_CEM

, ** ,  ,     :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 
  !!!

----------


## KATO_CEM

**     !!  ,  !       6 !!!!
  :
4330*1,15=4979,5
 15.10-31.10=4979,5/31*17=2730,69
====4979,5
 01.03-03.03=4979,5/31*3=481,89
 23130,58
???

----------

,   ...........

----------

*KATO_CEM*, ?! ....
      ?

----------


## KATO_CEM

> [b] ?! ....


  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 
,    .


**  ,-   !!!

----------

,         .   ,          3 .       ,         ,      100%  ,    .

----------


## KATO_CEM

**        !   (    !!!),    !!!!
      ,       !

----------

,      )))

----------


## KATO_CEM

**       ,       05.11, 6    ???
,       15.10,   ???

----------

.                  ,   . 
  ,    -    :          ,    ,   .

----------


## KATO_CEM

**      ,  !!!     !!!

----------

> , ,            1,5              .





> .
>   ,    .


    .       ,           1,5
         .
  ?

----------

,     .
 :        10 000,       - 12 000,        1,2 (12000/10000)

----------


## lenski

,         20      1,5 ,     30000,        ,       20000,       1,5     20000, 
     ? (    ,   )

----------

> 1,5     20000

----------

*lenski*,     ?        12      .     30 000 -      .

          .         ,           ,     ,     .

----------


## lenski

,               15-20 , ..                30 .

----------


## tratata65

.           .   .  .

----------

*lenski*, ,         .    -      .

*tratata65*,  ?

----------


## lenski

,    . ..       ,         15 ..         .     - !!!!
      ??    ??     , ?

----------

*lenski*, ,

----------


## lenski

,       (   ,   )(((.    9 , . 100%,    10    22,  : 22/15000=681,81 -   .  12  12*681,81=8181,72-  .       , ?

----------

*lenski*,    ,  ,       :Smilie: 
    ,     .

----------


## lenski

:     05. 10   . 
  21  , 2     30000, 19 - 15000
30000\21= 1428,57*2=2857,14
15000/19=789,47*19=14999,93
2857,14+14999,93=17857,07-1400 (   )*13%=2139,4 -    
  ????

----------

30000/21*2
+
15000/*21**19

----------


## lenski

,    ))). "    ",     )).  , .!!   ,     15000/21,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## LaraPlus

!
  2008    (  ).    6 .  5500.    4      .         6 . 
       - 4330  - -140.   : 4330:307()+43304(,,,)+4330:3010=1010.38+17320+1443.40=19774. 

   .:
1)       ?
2)   ,  ?(      ,  ,  ,  ,  )

 ,,, ,           1,5 ,     ,     ?

!

----------

2008    2300.  6     .
  .       ,  .
.

----------


## LaraPlus

2300,   536.69+9200+766.70=10,503.39.
  . ?   .?

----------


## 27

...  ....      ....        .     ,     ,      ,    .        .              ?  )))

----------

> 


   ,    /
  ,  ,

----------

> 2300,   536.69+9200+766.70=10,503.39.
>   . ?   .?


.     .    , . ,  .       ?

----------


## 27

....

----------


## geg

, , ,  , -  .  :
        1,5 . 25.12.2010     .  2.12.2010.         .   ,        ? ..         ,       ?          1.5 .       40%  ?          01.10.2010.          ,        ?      .        4 .            1,5        6  7   ?    284   ,   ,           ,         ().   ,      /    ,             1,5 ,     . 
 .

----------


## Marina1202

, !         ?     ,    ,     , 1  .   1  -   ..(((      , !

----------

,      ,     .
http://fz122.fss.ru/
   ,

----------


## Marina1202

.      ...   .         1 ...

----------

.  .       2010. /   16.07.10  02.12.10.      /  03.12  18.12.10,    ".  .  ".          09  10          09   10?

----------

> 09   10?


  :yes:

----------

.
     .
  2 .  1-        26.10  01.11.     01.11  09.11.      ?    01.11.     2 .             ?

----------

> 


  :yes:

----------

,  .

----------


## geklavdiya

= 1336 .
. = 1136...
     140 ?

----------

,  1136,99    ""?

----------


## geklavdiya

....   1336!!!   ""    ...

----------

*geklavdiya*,   ""?

----------


## geklavdiya

!       ?
     ,    .  ....

----------

, .   ,   1336,

----------


## geklavdiya

:Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl: 
    !!!!

----------


## )

> !!!!


       ,             ,

----------

, ,        1,5 :
     ,      29.04.10  15.09.2010. ..     16.09.
  :
09.2009 - 30  - 12000 
10.2009 - 31  - 12000 
11.2009 - 30  - 12000 
12.2009 - 31  - 12000 
01.2010 - 31  - 12000 
02.2010 - 28  - 12000 
03.2010 - 31  - 12000 .
04.2010 - 28  - 12000 .(   30 ,     , ? ..  29-     )          ?          .
05.-08.2010 -   ,    .
 = 96000/240 = 400.00 . 
      ...
    16  30 .. 15 : 400.00*30,4*40%*(15/30)= 2432.00
 : 400.00*30,4*40%= 4864.00
       ,     ,   - ... :Embarrassment:

----------

> ?






> ,     ,   - ..


  2-  4120,82

----------

,          ,        ?

----------

:     ?

----------


## 237

-    ,       .   415000/365  1  .  ,       -  .     .

----------

237, .
..    ,      ?

----------

:
      -  
     -

----------

!
  -           ?  :Smilie: )))))     ,   -   ....

----------

....   212- ? :Smilie:

----------

, :               12         12 ?    8  ,   ,          4 ,   2.

----------


## geklavdiya

,      ...

----------


## buhgalter

! ,   1   8      .  13800 ( .. .. 15%),          (13800),  8  .    ?

----------

,     ,   **

----------


## buhgalter

> ,     ,   **


, !  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------

-     ,     ?    ?
           ..
          1.5 ?  ?   ?     ? 
        1.5 .,    ?

----------

> ?
>           ..


  .        




> 1.5 ?  ?


      .     ,       ,        (     )




> 1.5 .,    ?


    .

----------

> 


      ,       1.5 .,     .    ,     ?

----------

> .    ,     ?


 

      ,

----------

!     -,        15.11.10-03.04.11.


.09	10 000,00  	30
.09	10 000,00  	31
.10	10 000,00  	31
.10	10 000,00  	28
.10	10 000,00  	31
.10	12 000,00  	30
.10	12 000,00  	31
.10	12 000,00  	30
.10	12 000,00  	31
.10	12 000,00  	31
.10	12 000,00  	30
.10	6 285,71  	11
	128 285,71  	315

	128285,71:315=407,26  
  	407,26*140=57 015,87  
      ? 
   .   51461,20  6690   44771,20.

----------

345
 371,84
 52057,60

----------

> 345
>  371,84
>  52057,60


,  !   2009., 30   .    !        412,08? ..           .

----------



----------

> .


    ....

----------

> 345
>  371,84


 ,  ,     :
371,84*30,4*40%=4521,57???  !

----------

,  .

----------

> ,  .


  17.10-14.11.10    ,  ?

----------

> 17.10-14.11.10    ,  ?


   (  )

----------

**, ,      .
       . ,   1     .

----------

!      ,     !

----------

,    (50) ?       :  ,   ,      ...

----------

. 50 + ,

----------

30  1994   1110 -  ,       ...

----------

!

----------


## 7

()           3 ,     ?,             , .,   ..    ,      ?

----------

,     .         .  ,  .

----------


## vika-s

> . 50 + ,


+ -  ,   ?

----------


## vika-s

> + -  ,   ?

----------


## 7

> ,     .         .  ,  .


  ,  ?

----------

,    ...

----------


## 7

-  ...

----------

* 7*, -,      . -,          -   .

----------


## 7

,    ?    ? ,   ,  ,        , ...

----------


## 7

?

----------

.       -      ,   - ** -  3   ?    ?     ?    ,   -        ?

----------


## 7



----------

* 7*, .  -  -      .   ,           .

----------

" " ,    ,    50 ?

----------

> -  ...


        ...,    ,  , .  ?

----------


## lenski

, , !!!   :  3 ,     03.08.2010  21.12.2010. 21   .       .        ,         01.05  02.08 ?????

----------

(  ).       28*8/12=18,67

----------


## lenski

,   , ??     ?

----------


## 223

> ,   , ??     ?


 ,

----------


## lenski

,  -  ,  ?? ..

----------


## lenski

,          2 ? ?

----------



----------

!
, ,        .....
    ,    2011      1,5  (    ).    ,    2 ,   2008       , ..   2011  ,  .
   , ,         1 ,   11,    24000,   ?    34246,69 ( 2011    ,  ,    ,    ). .. ,  24000/21 ..=1142,85*140=160000, .   - 159178,60?   ,     ,    ""  ?
.    .      ? 
,       ?     ?.....
 ,   ,   ?.......

----------

2011 . ,   2011 ,     .     ,     ,    2011 ,    2009-2010   (       )     .
  24 000        ,    .

----------

-    .....    ,   ,   ?     30  2011,     2009-2010? ..... .....    ,     6    2011 ?....
..   -     2010,    ,   ,        ?          ?  2009-2010    .....

----------

,      ,      29  2010  4  2011 (   )   : /  2010  ,   2009  (:  ).      ,     .

       1  2011,    29  2010.     ???  ,        !  !

----------

**,     .  : ,   2 ,  * 730*    .        2 .    2007-2008     .

** ,         . ,     2010 ,     29.12.2010.    ""   12          ,    24.

----------

........................     ,    ,    ................. ..    ,  , .. -  730 ?..... .....    ..... 
 ...,  .
     1  2008,     01.08.2006, ..   .   (  2 ),    01.02.2006  30.06.2006 -  ,  2-, , - ....       ?      ?... ...,     ... ,        ....

----------

,       2010  :Smilie: )))))))))))   ............

----------


## ()

....  2   ....      ?.....     01.02.2008,    2008          .   2007-2008 ( 2008 ...)  2006-2007 (+     ?)?
     ,    ,      , , ,       ...

----------

2      .     2-,   ,    .

----------


## ()

(  01.02.2008)   2006-2007?
.....  ....  ,     (,   ),      ,     ,     ,   ..  ............  ,    ?....
   ( )    ?       .....

----------

.     ,                      .

----------


## ()

...   ..... ,          (  3  )...   /... ,    ..... , ,      - .....
     , ,     ,     ,     ....
  ....      (...) :-D, , ?  :Smilie: ))   ?  ,    ,    2-  ,  ,  .....
 ,      !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

.   2-   ,    .

----------


## ()

...       ...    ...   .........

----------


## ()

......, ,        .
   01.02.2008,     .  05.2009  08.2010   , ,     ,          (..      8 ).  - -   ""   ?....

----------

> - -   ""   ?

----------

,         1,5 .  ,    1 .    1.02.2010. 1.06.2010   .    6 . 20800.     .    1.5 :
-15..-20800
-22..-20800
-22 ..-20800
-19 ..-20800   
 83200/78=1066- 
1066*30,4*40%=12 962    -  ? p.s  30,4?

----------

20800*4/(28+31+30+31)=693,33
693,33*30,4*40%=8430,89

30,4   365/12=30,4 -     .  ,        .

----------

,            1.5    !                  29-21 ?           25.1.11  /?

----------

,     ,      ?

----------

> ,     ,      ?


       ,    
   /  - ,        ,

----------


## (1)

.            ( 2011),       2010 .     - .

----------


## malinina_olga

-      1,5   2011      730 .          .,   ???

----------

.

----------


## malinina_olga

> .


    ?

----------

.       .

----------


## malinina_olga

> .       .


 ,    ...    ,      ....

----------

- ...        ,   ,   ..

  :       2010 ,     ,    1,5 ,    .    ?

   1,5 ,        2011?

----------

> - ...        ,   ,   ..
> 
>   :       2010 ,     ,    1,5 ,    .    ?
> 
>    1,5 ,        2011?


 
     . ,

----------

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=375675
       .      2011  - ,    .
          .      .

----------

:Smilie:  ,

----------


## (1)

,    - .      10 .   2009   .   2011    .   ,              .     2008  2009?  ,       2009? ,   ?     ?  !!!!!!

----------

.   2007-2008.      ,        .   ,   ,    .

----------

> .   2007-2008.      ,        .   ,   ,    .


......!!!!    .......

----------

?     ?

----------

, ,      " "?      ?

----------

> , ,      " "?      ?

----------

. 
255-



> **

----------


## Elena L.

,      ,   ,   159178,60.
   ,         :Redface: 
 ?
     ?

----------

*Elena L.*,   ,         ,   ?   - ,          .     .

----------


## Elena L.

, ,  217,  .... :Redface: 
"   ,   ,    ,   "...

----------

!     .   1  2010 . (   2 ).     19  2010 .   .    -     5000 .     6000 .     19.11.2010  7.04. 2011.      8 .
 ,  ,     ... :Frown:

----------

-   ? - -   01.08.2010 ?

----------


## Good

, ,           10.10.10 .  17.11.10 .  05.04.2011 .         .             ?  ! 
        8 000, .

----------

11.10.10  16.11.10?

----------


## Good

> 11.10.10  16.11.10?

----------

12 ,         .    ?

----------


## Good

> 12 ,         .    ?


.  ...            ,    ???

----------

**

----------

,  .      .    .   -   22

----------

**,      19900  - .     6   ,     .
      412,08

----------

, . 
 ,    , ..           ?

----------

+ 10    .          .

----------

!!!

----------


## Good

> **


   ...        01.11.2009 .   2010 .  8000 .   ,   8000 ?

----------

?

----------


## Good

> ?


25.06.2010 .  10.10.10 .

----------

> 25.06.2010 .  10.10.10 .


 ?
        ?

----------


## Good

> ?
>         ?


 05.02.09  24.06.09

----------

,     - 25.06.*2009* .

    01.06.2008-31.05.2009         .

----------


## Good

> ,     - 25.06.*2009* .
> 
>     01.06.2008-31.05.2009         .


   , ,  2009            ?
(    ,       1    01.11.2009   2010 . (   ...

----------

*Good*,    -    1,   375    :     12                    .     ,     .
    17.11.2010.   01.11.2009-31.10.2010 -  . ,    -       .    ,     , , ,     .

----------

,  ,      19900  -        ?
    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,  ,      19900  -        ?
>     ?


      .
     ,  ,  140  (    )

----------

, , ,   -           ...
  ,      ...  :Embarrassment:

----------

-      10988,85

----------


## Good

> *Good*,    -    1,   375    :     12                    .     ,     .
>     17.11.2010.   01.11.2009-31.10.2010 -  . ,    -       .    ,     , , ,     .


      ?        ?

----------

.
 2010      - 412,08,    - 10988,85

----------

,  ,    2     -    -    ?

----------


## lenski

, , .
 21 .. , 15000   16  26 .
12  : 15000/21*12=8571,43 - -1000 *13%=984,28
11  : 15000/23*11=7142,85*13%=928
     12   ?
    400   35000 ?

----------

*lenski*,     ,  ?   375  ?

----------

> -    -    ?


  ?    ?

----------

**,  ,

----------

!  -, .     16        ,   ?       ,       , ..         .           .  ? ,   ??? !

----------

> .  ? ,   ??? !


 ?     ?

----------

,   ,

----------

?

----------


## lenski

> *lenski*,     ,  ?   375  ?


   : ,   26000 + , ?  -     ??? :Redface:

----------

*lenski*,  -,       .  375       -   375,     .
     ,  -  26000,   ,      , ,  


> 11  : 15000/23*11=7142,85*13%=928


        ,         ?

----------


## Olga A

!  , ,    .      2010,         .  ,  ,   8 .         ,     . ,       6600.   ,        ,      .     /   2060,  2600      1,5 ,   50   . .  ?  ,       ?  5 .     40%?   :Smilie:

----------

! , ,         1,5 .
  01/12/10       .  11.2010      .              ?

----------



----------



----------


## j7

,     1,5  7 .           6   7?
   ,  .   30    7 ( 6), ?

----------

> 6   7?


 7



> .   30    7 ( 6), ?



 7

----------


## j7

**, !

----------

> ?     ?


 ,      .   ,            .

----------


## lenski

- !!!!!!    :Wow:   !!!
 :Embarrassment: ,  !!

----------


## lenski

???

 9545,45 - 7 
 16428,57 - 21
 8571,43 -12  , 11   :
34545,45/40=863,64*11*100%=9500

-   - .
 ,  ,   ,  -     :Embarrassment:

----------

!      .
   01.12.2010.  19.04.2011. (140 .)
  2010.:    2009.:
-7000                7000
-7000              7000 
-7000                   7000  
-7000                7000
-7000                    7000
-7000                   7000
-7000                   7000
-7000              7000
-7000                7000
-7000                 13666,67()
                        913

----------

*lenski*,  ,   .    375   ?      ?

----------

> !      .
>    01.12.2010.  19.04.2011. (140 .)
>   2010.:    2009.:
> -7000                 13666,67()
>                         913

----------

2009.   3 .     :Smilie:

----------


## 25

-,    ????   01.03.2011??? !!!

----------

*25*,  ? ?   ?    ?

----------


## 25

2010  ,     2011     ??

----------


## lenski

!!!!

 9545, 45 - 9 . 
 16428,57 - 31 . .
25974,02/40=649,35*11*100%=7142,85*13%=928 ()
!!!  :Big Grin:

----------

! :Smilie:

----------

> 2010  ,     2011     ??

----------


## 25

,  )))!!

----------


## m2503

!!!        !!! :No:      10- .        ???     ???

----------

*m2503*,         .         -     01.12.09-30.11.2010.          .

----------

/ 2010  ( 31 )

----------


## m2503

> *m2503*,         .         -     01.12.09-30.11.2010.          .


... ,       .  ,  ,      ...   ,     ...

----------

,  ,   :  ,
      ,  25.10.2010-13.11.2011.
       1.5   05.05.2010. 
 05.05.2010. - 25.10.2010.      /.
     01.10.09-30.09.10-  .
             ?(      01.11.07-31.10.08)
      ...

----------

.
12   **   .

----------

,. .    ,      375,   . 8 
8.               ,       :
....
)   ,     ,     ;
...
)  ,                     ;

      .11
 "         (,  )          ,           ,        ,    12    (,  )   ,      ."

----------

,     
   -       .        . ,   11       .       .         . ,     .    8          .

----------


## lenski

> !


!!   !!!!    - !!! :Redface:

----------


## .

!   . :
      16.10.10.     02.11.10. (130).       11.11.10.        2010. 2.12.10     ,          (  ):
1)      9  2010   5. (    4 ..,    )
2)       ,         

 ,     ,    ,            , -     .         ??

----------

> 1)      9  2010   5. (    4 ..,    )


     -  


> 2)       ,


 .       ,      .

----------

> ,     
>    -       .        . ,   11       .       .         . ,     .    8          .


,     ...) 
  ,   12            01.11.07-31.10.08. 
         26.08.08-28.01.09 (         )
        01.11.07-31.10.08 ???    01.08.07-31.07.08???

----------

-   .    01.11.07-31.10.08,     .       -  ,     (01.11.07-31.10.08)    (    -  )

----------

**,    ?  ?

----------

> **,    ?  ?


,   ,      .      ,       .
  ,  !!!

----------

> 


    ?

----------

> ?


  .

----------


## 34

!
, .            .  1, 5.     .    2           8 .
,     , ..  ,            ?       ?    ,            ,   ?
  ,                ?

----------


## 34

. ,   ?

----------

> http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=375675
>        .      2011  - ,    .
>           .      .


 
      ,   
      2009 , /  2009    10       1,5    4300...
  2008/     /     30  /   3     ,  ,    /...
 ,  ,        -           4300

  ,     ?
   ?  ?     2?      -    ?
  ?
        ,

----------

> 345
>  371,84
>  52057,60


    17.10.10  14.11.10 .,   16   ?



 .09 10 000,00 30
 .09 10 000,00 31
 .10 10 000,00 31
 .10 10 000,00 28
 .10 10 000,00 31
 .10 12 000,00 30
 .10 12 000,00 31
 .10 12 000,00 30
 .10 12 000,00 31
 .10 12 000,00 31
 .10 12 000,00 30
 .10 6 285,71 11???
 128 285,71      345
 128285,71:345=371,84  
  	371,84*140=52 057,60
         =412,08
   52057,60+412,08=52469,68???? 
 ,   , ..     ,    ,     
 16  .

----------

17-   ,       16  . -     11,   ,  ,       -     (      )

----------

> 17-   ,       16  . -     11,   ,  ,       -     (      )


!  !

----------

,   "  "     ?       ,     2011   ?   ?

----------



----------

,    .        ?        ,     ,          --- +     ?!
.

----------


## 3xma

!!!     ,   ,      ,  !!!        1,5 .  :       04  2010  - 20  2010 .  21        1,5 ...             1  2010     01/12/2010...        10988-85       50 .
        10988-85      1,5      ?         ?           1,5     01/12/2010???   50                  .            50    ".." 50         ""???          ?  ..  50      2010   50/3010=16.70 ??))

----------

> 10988-85      1,5      ?







> 50

----------


## 3xma

?           1,5    01/12/2010??? 
           50    ".." 50         ""???          ?  ..  50      2010   50/3010=16.70 ??

----------


## 3xma

... 1   )
  04/05/2010-20/09/2010  21     1,5 
     01/09/2010 - 31/08/2010:

   21000 - 30
     21000 - 31
   21000 - 30
     21000 - 31
     21000 - 31
   21000 - 28
    21000 - 31
     14318,1 - 21      (9     )
     0-0
       -0
   0-0
 0-0
___________________________________
           161318,1      233
 692,35  30,4  40%= 8419. (  1,5 )

     21 ,     2806,30=   (8419 : 30  10)
??????????? 
      ,        ,              ???

----------


## lenski

, ,    !,         , -      .

----------


## 3xma

!!!!

----------

> !


 


>

----------


## 3xma

,   ... :Frown:

----------

0 ,      04.05.2010  - 1-3  ,     ,    
       .     ,    , .   ,       .
  16,70

----------


## bazulya

!       2011,    2 (2009  2010 ) 200 000,     730   273,16     ?          ???

----------

140

----------


## 3xma

> 0 ,      04.05.2010  - 1-3  ,     ,


 :  161318,1 / 236 = 683,55  30,4  40% = 8312 (   1,5 )???




> 16,70


  ???

----------

50   :Smilie:

----------


## 3xma

,    50
   ?:      21 ,     2770,6= (8312 : 30  10)

----------



----------


## 3xma

50       ?   !!!

----------


## Gi-Gi

, ,   ,      . 
  .      8-  .    -   4-.     (  ).   2009 . 
   2010.     ,     2009.   .         .  - -.      09.08.10.       , ,       10 000 .,    20 000? ,   4   .      .      ?
 .

----------


## 3xma

1,5 
:
40%  ,    7492 . 40 .    1872 . 98 .     3746 . 20 .        7492,40  ???  ???

----------

-,    .
 2010     - 2060,41,   4120,82.  13833,34.
-,  ?

----------


## 3xma

... ..      )  
 -       8312,00 -  7492,40 =* 819,60*

----------

.

----------

((( 
 , ,      

: (      17  2010.)
 -  4 060.50. 
      -  1812.61.
 - 1981.52.     : 7854.52   ( ..  1021)

 : 
    -  8121.00.
         -  3625.22.
  -  3963.27.  :   15709.27 ( ..  2042)

 : 
   - 8121.00.
       - 3934.62
   - 1421.17.
   -  3573.24       :  17050.03.  ( ..  2217)


:  ()
    -  8050.00.
      - 3450.00.
    - 500.
     - 9200.00.   :  21200.00. (..  2756.)

: 
    -  8050.00.
      - 3450.00.
     - 9200.00.   :  20700.00. (..  2691.)

   15 .    ,  ,      ((

----------

""    -   ,   
   140

----------

, ..     .     ?

----------

> ?


  :yes:

----------

,      .

 -         1.5 .

     = 602.29 .

602.29 * 40% * 30.4 = 7323.97.  ?

----------

> -         1.5 .



,       2011 
    01.01.2011

----------


## m2503

, !
     10.12.10.
 2009 - 4500 . - 31 
 2010 - 6000 . - 31 
 2010 - 6000 . - 28 
 2010 - 6000 . - 31 
 1   10     .
  22500 . - 121 .
  22500\121= 185.95 .
 185.95*140=26033,06 .
    . ????

----------


## Sashka2014

!      :   08.02.2010 ,     30.12.2010 . 
-11060
-15000
-15000
-15000
-15000
-34000
-34000
-34000
-28449 ( 14 )
-34000
= 235509/282=835,14
   835,14140=116919,6
   :  2011    2     730?      ?

----------

*m2503*, *Sashka2014*,   ,   . ,         .

*Sashka2014*,      2011 .        . ,  ,     -          .

----------


## Sashka2014

> *m2503*, *Sashka2014*,   ,   . ,         .
> 
> *Sashka2014*,      2011 .        . ,  ,     -          .


 ,   .          .      ?

----------

,   .      .

----------

Sashka2014,          .          ..

----------


## Raspberry

> Sashka2014,          .


  2011  , ..     .  :yes:

----------

> 2011  , ..     .


 2011     :Smilie:     30.12.2010,    2011 ,

----------


## Sashka2014

> Sashka2014,          .          ..


, , ... ,  :Redface:

----------


## Sashka2014

.     ....,      2009 ,  ,   ,  ....   ,   ,  ... ,   ,   ?   - 2, ?   ?

----------


## Sashka2014

> 2011        30.12.2010,    2011 ,


 -   2 /730? ?

----------


## Raspberry

> -   2 /730? ?


.


> - 2, ?


-.   .


> ,   ,   ?


 .

----------

, ,    .
  13.12.10  24.06.10, .. 194 .  ,   ,     
  2009   2010      15 000 .        .
=(15000*12)/365=493,15
=493,15*194=95 671,10  ? 

   ,    ,         1,5 .    40%  ,   - ,     ,  ?  -   ?  .

----------

> =493,15*194=95 671,10 ?




  ,    -  40%  .    .      .      2011 ,       ,         2009 .     2008.

----------

> ,    -  40%  .


..  80%  -       
,  .

----------

!
      17.11.2010  05.04.2011.
 :
2010-15000,
2010-15000,
2010-15000,
2010-15000,
2010-15000,
2010-15000,
2010-15000,
2010-15000,
2010-15000,
2010-15000,
2010-5000,
2009-5000.

----------

!     ,            2,5 . , ,         1,5          ?

----------


## Raspberry

> !     ,            2,5 . , ,         1,5          ?


,  ,  ,  ,     ,    2011 ,  ,     2 ,     ,     -  - 730.        ,      .  ,     2010,      ,   2011  .

----------

> ,  ,  ,  ,     ,    2011 ,  ,     2 ,     ,     -  - 730.        ,      .  ,     2010,      ,   2011  .


,        .13  375 ?

----------


## Lucie_K

> !     ,            2,5 . , ,         1,5          ?





> .13  375 ?


,  .  .13             " ".        .           " ", ..         .

----------

!          1,5   05  2010 ,           , .  2008  2009  (   , , ,      ) ???       ,    ???    ???

----------


## 86

.    2009.   09   09     ,       .    09   10     .      .  2  ???     .     ???   2010.     10  ..      27.10      15.03.11,           10  .           .      2009  2010???       ,   2009  2010 / 730 *30.4*40%        .       16.03.11.         2010  .

----------

**, 


> ,    ???



   2011

----------

[QUOTE=;53076583]**, 

   2011 [/QUOT

----------

, ...

     2011
  . 
 (.): 2009    530000= (    415000=)
2010 .   540000= (    415000=)
2011  -      
  (): 2011 -   20000=.

   2011:       ,       (415000+415000)/730*140=159178,08.
  :   ? 

            , ..          ?     ....

          -         ,    ,          .

----------

> ,       (415000+415000)/730*140=159178,08.






> :   ?


 ,   ,        



> , ..          ?


 ; -,     ,  -,      2011

----------


## lenski

,   :Frown:   :Frown:           22. 09  01. 12
 9545,45 - 8486,14  
 16428,57-14474,57
 15714,28-13802,28
  2058,51 
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## lenski

> ,             22. 09  01. 12
>  9545,45 - 8486,14  
>  16428,57-14474,57
>  15714,28-13802,28  5571,43 ,  7142,85 
>   2058,51


         ,  ?

       .

----------


## guava

!
,!
  ,        3- .
  .           .
  .
/       12/12.
          13/12.
  2538.

                      13 833,33.( 2010)

             ?
        13 833,33???

!

----------

*lenski*,         , ?
     ?

----------

*guava*,   2538    .

----------


## takuntseva

04.01.11     ,      2 ,       2 ,        4330?    :

 2009-4330              2010  -11288,76
 2009 - 4330              2010- 9934,1
 2009 - 4330               2010     - 12643,41
 2009 - 4330               2010  - 9934,1
 2009   -7319,87           2010       -9934,1
 2009 - 9934,1            2010     - 9783,48
2009  - 9934,1            2010      4330 
 2009-9934,1            2010 -   5000  
 2009   -9934,1           2010 - 5000 
  2009   - 9934,1            2010 -  5000
 2009   - 9934,1             2010 -  5000
 2009    - 9934,1             2010 - 5000
: 94178,57               : 92847,95
       15.12.10,       ,   10-000
    4 ,        ,     5000,        10 000,          ,             , ..            :Smilie:

----------


## Raspberry

> 4330


,     "0".


> 04.01.11


   31.12.10?

----------


## lenski

> *lenski*,         , ?
>      ?


  :Frown: 

  11   16.11  26.11.

----------


## lenski

> !!!!
> 
>  9545, 45 - 9 . 
>  16428,57 - 31 . .
> 25974,02/40=649,35*11*100%=7142,85*13%=928 ()
> !!!


  :Frown: 
  !!     ,       .

 15000.   21 .., 11  (  7142,85)
   : 15000-7142,85=7857,15 (   ..)
   : 15000\21=714,28*10+7142,80
11   7142,8 (   )
10   7142,8????????? (   )
     15000   7142,8*2=14285,60

----------

> : 15000-7142,85=7857,15 (   ..)


 .  15 000         ,     (, , )     



> : 15000\21=714,28*10+7142,80


 



> 15000   7142,8*2=14285,60


 


  ,   922      :Smilie: 

   :
 9*29,4/30 = 8,82
 29,4
 19*29,4/30 = 18,62
 56,84
      56,84 = 
  4,67  ,   2

----------

31.12.10? 
             04..01     ,

----------


## Raspberry

> 


  :yes:      -   ,   .


> 2010 -11288,76
>                            2010- 9934,1
>                             2010 - 12643,41
>                             2010 - 9934,1
>  2009 -7319,87  2010 -9934,1
>  2009 - 9934,1  2010 - 9783,48
> 2009 - 9934,1  2010 4330 
>  2009-9934,1  2010 - 5000 
>  2009 -9934,1 2010 - 5000 
> ...


      730.    .            (),   ,       .

----------


## Annet86

.       .    .   ,      ?    /         /.

----------

*Annet86*,    -    **    ?  -   -   ? :Smilie:

----------


## Annet86

,   ))))   .    ,      ,       .
   ....

----------

*Annet86*,  ,               1,5 .      .

----------


## Annet86

.... ....       .

----------

- 4 
1.   
2.       
3.   
4.      1,5 

     .

----------


## Annet86

.... .  2          .    4?      ?

----------

40%

----------


## 80

!          1,5    2010,    .   ,   2011        ?     .  :Frown:

----------

> ,   2011        ?


 .

----------


## Raspberry

> 2010,    .


  .


> ,   2011        ?



P.S. **, .

----------

*Raspberry*,  :Smilie:

----------

, -:
 2009 .	10 000     31
 2010        12000       31
 2010      12000       28
 2010           12000       31    
 2010        17 272,73	  27 			
 2010             12 631,58  18				
 2010          15 568,8	   30             .
 2010           3 409,08	   8 (  09.07  05.08)			
 2010        1 136,36	   5 (  11.08  06.09)			
 2010           12 500       24 
 2010             -              5 ( 04.10-10.10, 23.10-29.10,  11.10-22.10)				
 2010	-	  2 ( 01.11-26.11,  29.11-04.12)
         : 108 518,55	  240
=108518,55/240=452,16

 =140*452.16=63302,4		

  07.12  25.04.11
?   . -     2 ,    .

----------


## Raspberry

,      .

----------


## lenski

..  9545,45+16428,57+7142,85=33116,87 (    ) ?
33116,87\56,84=528,63*4,67=2720,88   ?

----------

! .        (  31   17 )   28 .   29         ?

----------

-   .   " "      .      -       ?

----------

.     ...    .        2011 ,    2010 .     ...    31 .   -   ....     ..."  ".

----------

**,     -      .    -         ? ""    ?

----------

.    .        .

----------

*Raspberry*, !

----------

.


     2011

\:
  2009-  2009-5000
  2009-  2010-15000
    2010-30000


   15 ,,      ?

1)        ???
2)???
3) .           ???

----------


## Raspberry

5000*10+15000*2=80000
15000*6+30000*6=270000
350000/730=479,45*140=67123 - 
   ,        30000  ( /).      , ..      730 .
479,45*30,4*40%=5830,11 ( - ).



> .           ???

----------

)),    ???   5

----------

-    ???
-,    2011,   ,  6%,8%    0.2%  ,                 0.2%- (((((
  ????

----------

> ???   5


09-10=15000*8+30000*4=240000
240000/365*15*80%=7890

----------


## Raspberry

,     ,  ,   .
15000*7+30000*5=255000/(31*7+28+30*4)=698,63*15*80%=8383,56
   ,     ,  100%.
  ,  .

----------


## Raspberry

> 15000*8+30000*4=240000


**,    .  :Embarrassment:

----------

*Raspberry*,    , ..
     ?



> ,     ,  100%.


%

----------


## Raspberry

? ,    .    ,  ,  ,  - .  :Embarrassment: 
P.S. ,     .

----------


## anylife

,     14.12.     20.12.    ,   , ..   .     ,       .       2010 .  -  ,     ,    2011.  ?          ?

----------


## 81

,   19  2010.         1,5.  2011     ,       ?

----------

*anylife*, 



> -  ,     ,    2011


    ,    2010 ,      2010

----------

*81*, 


> ,   19  2010.         1,5.  2011     ,       ?


,      .      .

----------


## 81

> *81*, 
> ,      .      .


          1  2010          ?

----------

-    ???
-,    2011,   ,  6%,8%    0.2%  ,                 0.2%- (((((
  ????

----------

> 1  2010          ?


    -        ?
   2009-2010
 ..    2010 ,   2010  2008,

----------


## lenski

> ..  9545,45+16428,57+7142,85=33116,87 (    ) ?
> 33116,87\56,84=528,63*4,67=2720,88   ?


 , , . ?

----------

*lenski*, ,     :Embarrassment:

----------

,  .
 .   2  2009.  2010. +     2010.
  :
2009.- 269415,37 .
2010. - 310812,00 .
      2011.        :
1) 
2)     1,5 ( )
3)     ..      2011 .

     ,     ,      ,  . .

----------


## lenski

> *lenski*, ,


 ,  !!!!! :yes:    !!!

----------

** , 
1)(269415,37+310812)/730*140=111276,48
2)(269415,37+310812)/730*30,4*40%=9665,16
3)

----------

..   .
    4 .  2009     ,      2010 .     28  2011 , ..      .  / 20000/.  .     ? .

----------

> ..   .
>     4 .  2009     ,      2010 .     28  2011 , ..      .  / 20000/.  .     ? .


     ,       /
 /       , .. /  2009  2010   730
      /      ,   
 ,  20*- . ( /)/730* 140

----------

-     .  - ,     2010 .       ,      . / 20000  .     , ..     6 .      1,5 -  ,       ..    + /  .       .   .        8 .  .,  ,          . .      ..    -   .  ?

----------


## lenski

> -     .  - ,     2010 .       ,      . / 20000  .     , ..     6 .      1,5 -  ,       ..    + /  .       .   .        8 .  .,  ,          . .      ..    -   .  ?


   ?

----------

! , !          ?    :    10  16  ,     17,  ?    !  :Smilie:

----------

> 


 


> ?


     2011  - 


> 10  16  ,     17,  ?


   ?   ,  ,

----------

> ?   ,  ,


 :  10 - 16,  * 7*  ?
 :Smilie:

----------

:Smilie:

----------

> 2011  -


 ,  (140 )    21  2010, ,       ,   2010 .   2010       .

----------

,

----------

:         .     1  .  1     .       ( ).     13 .. :     . 13000/21*140=86666  13000/21=619 - 13% = 538 * 140 =75320.          -13%    1  538 .       538    619     .

----------

** .          ,   .




> 1  .


   ?     ,   ?

----------

> ,


!   !

----------

> ** .          ,   .
> 
>    ?     ,   ?



 .       ,              -13%.       .
:  4     1,5 . 8   .  9     ,  1    .

----------

> 4     1,5 .


   4-?   7- ?    ?

----------

!  ,        . 29    ,        ? ..         ?  ,       .

----------



----------

!              , ?

----------



----------

,          ...             .      ,       28 ,    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

-  2010  10988,85.
       40%

----------


## lenski

,    ??           ??       .  22.12.  29.12.         01. 12               01.12,      01.12.???

----------

*lenski*,   .  ?  ?

----------


## lenski

,      ,      1,5     .        21.12.,    01.05.2010,        ???  :Embarrassment:

----------

*lenski*,    ?       .   ,         /

----------


## lenski

,       ??      ,       .   21.12   .      29.12 ,  22.12.      , .    01.12.     ?

----------

- 29.12.2010.         01.05.2010  20.12.2010

----------


## lenski

,     :Embarrassment: 
 01.05 20.12
:
 30000
30000
 30000
 1363,64
=91363,64*178,30/18,64=9551,42

----------

28*8/12=18,6*7*
      ?

----------

> 4-?   7- ?    ?




      . 4-  1,5 .   5,6,7  ,     8 .          ,            ,      .

----------

,     " 4 ",        4   :Wink: 

13000/21=619.05 -    ,        
   619,05*140=86667,00

,     -    . ,  ,      ,    .

----------

> ,     " 4 ",        4  
> 
> 13000/21=619.05 -    ,        
>    619,05*140=86667,00
> 
> ,     -    . ,  ,      ,    .



 .       ,           13%     140 .
    ,    .  ,       (     )        ,     .

----------

375



> 2.   ,     ,          , **


212-



> 8          ,       
> 
> 1.**     ,    ""  ""  1  1  5   ,   ** ,   1  7   , ** **


   ,

----------

> ,




  !    ! 

 ,     : 
1.                     ? 
2.    ,                ?

----------

1.  .
2. .     ,     2       .    .

----------


## lenski

> 28*8/12=18,6*7*
>       ?


     03.07.2010

----------

:
29,4*3+2*29,4/31=88,2+1,9=90,1
: 91363,64/90,1=1014,02
: 1014,02*18,67=18931,75

----------


## Clair

.    .  2008-          .  2009- -   ,          14.12.2009-01.05.2010        ,        . 01.01.2010    ,     ,    .    ,    ,         .
, ,       ,     ?

----------

> , ,       ,     ?


 .             .     .



> .


      .        (     ),  (    )   ,       .

----------


## Clair

. ,  :     -,  ?

----------


## Clair

> .             .     .


,  ?

----------

> ?

----------

*Clair*, .     ,           .

----------

-     .  - ,     2010 .       ,      . / 20000  .     , ..     6 .      1,5 -  ,       ..    + /  .       .   .       8 .  .,  ,          . .      ..    -   .  ?  .

----------

,     .

----------

> ,     .


        ?

----------


## lenski

> :
> 29,4*3+2*29,4/31=88,2+1,9=90,1
> : 91363,64/90,1=1014,02
> : 1014,02*18,67=18931,75



29,4*3+2*29,4/31=88,2+1,9=90,1   ,          ???
, ,+ +.,,
29,4*3+2*29,4/31+29,3*3=178,3

----------

*lenski*,    922 !!!

----------

**,  ,                  .

----------

> **,  ,                  .


    ?   .....

----------

> ?   .....


          ,     .
    .     -   ,     -    ,    ,             -      ,     ...

----------


## lenski

> *lenski*,    922 !!!


     178,30   ?????? :Frown:

----------

*lenski*,     :Confused: 



> 5.         ,       , :
> )                       .

----------


## Clair

:
  ,        
"             2009 .    2010 .,     1  2010 .  ,   ,      ,   ,    2009 .
    ,    ,     ,     ."
     ,     ,         ?

----------

? 
 :       ,   .  ,     .

.

----------


## Clair

> ? 
>  :       ,   .  ,     .
> 
> .


   ,   .        .      ""   ,    ,       .   ,      :Wink: .

----------

18 255-



> 2.   ,         ,    ,                  ,   ,       ,   ,      .

----------


## Clair

> 18 255-


  :yes: .

----------


## katmit

, .              1,5 ? .   1   ?           ?
     ,          ...     ,        ,    ,    / . ! :Love:

----------


## 177

!   !    .
    31.10.10..    .   ,    .               17.11.2010..
:             ?         ?

----------

> :             ?         ?


  .      :Smilie:

----------

*katmit*,     .    http://fz122.fss.ru/ ,     ,

----------


## E_l_e_n_a

.
       , ,      , ?

----------


## lenski

> (  ).       28*8/12=18,67


 922
5.         ,       , : 

)            ;

 :    ,     ,     ?

----------

*lenski*, 

P.S.  (**** **)

----------


## katmit

> *katmit*,   http://fz122.fss.ru/ ,     ,


  , ...  
       ,    :

*.* 	         1.5          ?       ,     ?
*.* 	               .             http://www.fss.ru      () .       : http://www.fss.ru/ru/fund/activity/11106/11110.shtml

       (((   .

----------


## E_l_e_n_a

,      ,        ,     , .. 10    ?

----------

?

----------

*katmit*,       ,   "" ->""->"  1,5 "->" "

----------


## lenski

[QUOTE=;53094107]*lenski*, 

P.S.  (**** **)[/QUOTE

, ,  . .
 ,  ,     ,      ?

----------


## lenski

, ,          (1000 )   ????

----------



----------


## 223

[QUOTE=lenski;53094301]


> *lenski*, 
> 
> P.S.  (**** **)[/QUOTE
> 
> , ,  . .
>  ,  ,     ,      ?


   ,

----------


## lenski

.   !!!!!!!

----------

c?       8     -     :Frown: (
  16  2010 .         15  2010 .
  2009 - 379 
  2010  1   29  - 375850,    155912, 
 2010    - 10 .
         ,                 ?
  ,      ?

----------


## twk

(   ,    )
   ,     ?       8     -     :Frown: (
  16  2010 .         15  2011 .
  2009 - 379 
  2010  1   29  - 375850,    155912,  2010    - 10 .

         ,                 ?

  ,      ?

----------

3600  4 (  27 )

 11200   31   

 13450  30    

  8990  20  (    )

    21  2010  9  2011

  6  8  (      )

     27   30  
 3600+11200+13450/4+31+30  =434   
434 * 140  =60760  

    ?
    60800 ?

----------

434,62
 60846,80

----------

> 434,62
>  60846,80



            12      ,         ,          ?

----------

-2010   12     ,         ,    -   -  ,      .             3 .
        .

----------

> -2010   12     ,         ,    -   -  ,      .             3 .
>         .

----------


## E_l_e_n_a

> ?


     2010 .

----------

*twk*, 



> ,     ?       8     -    (
>   16  2010 .         15  2011 .
>   2009 - 379 
>   2010  1   29  - 375850,    155912,  2010    - 10 .


(379000+375850)/73040%30,4=12573,94 .

----------

?         ? :Rotate:

----------

**,     .

----------


## twk

!!!

  ,  ,              8 ?

----------


## guava

!
 ?
           1,5  2011
     2 ,        ?
   2( . ?)/730*40%*30,4?????
?
      ?   730? ?
!!!

----------

> 2 ,        ?


      01.01.2009-31.12.2010.  2010 , ,       ,   2008 .



> 2( . ?)/730*40%*30,4?????


 


> ?   730? ?


     ,     730

----------


## 5406

,   9 ,     ,         1,5    13833,33.         (   ),              1,5  (   ),  ,     ?

----------

!  ,    ,   2009           (  ,         ),           1.5 ,              ,   ,   375         ,         "     "   ,      .   ?

----------

? ,            .

----------


## E_l_e_n_a

> .
>        , ,          , ?





> ,      (   27.12.10 .),         ,     , .. 10    ?


 :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:

----------

> , ,          , ?


 ,       



> ,      (   27.12.10 .),         ,     , .. 10    ?


  ?        10  ?    10       ,   
   ,   4-  2010    1  2011   -

----------

> , ,       17      .      ?


 
 2010 -5200
-     1.02-28.02 ( )
-5200
-5200
-5200
-5200
-5200
-5200
-5200
-247,62,  1 ,  4952,36
-5200
-3391,3,  15 .     . 1,5   22

----------


## E_l_e_n_a

> ,       
>   ?        10  ?    10       ,   
>    ,   4-  2010    1  2011   -


 .
  ,         1,5   30 ,     . 4120,82 .(2- )
   :
4120,82/31*30=3987,89 .
?

----------



----------


## usovet

().   ,    (    11.01.1011 )   ,     .  2009  120000 , 2010  - 218572 . ( 09.08.2010- ).
    (120000+218572)/730*40/100*30,4=5639,76 .
  ?????        () ?   ??? :Frown:

----------

,  ,  .           ,  ...

----------

?

----------

... 1998 ,

----------

!!!!!!!!!!

----------

?, .

----------



----------


## E_l_e_n_a

> 


  .

----------


## usovet

!   :Frown:       ,     ,          1.5 ,    - ?          ,    ?

----------

255-.         2011     :       .              .

----------


## usovet

?    .     2    !

----------

*usovet*, ....     .   -           .      .

----------


## usovet

,     :yes:       (),       .         :Frown:  ,   !!!!  ,           !  ,      -   ?      ??? :Redface:

----------

> 2.     ,         ,     1   31  2011  (),       ,         29  2006   255-              ( ,         ),         ,      ,             ,     24  2009   212-        ,     ,             2010 .


 -     :  12

----------


## usovet

!!!!  ????

----------

http://www.duma.gov.ru/faces/lawsear...jsp?c=482772-5

----------


## usovet

, !!!!!        " ",  " "!!!! :Love:   ! !!!   ! :Smilie:

----------

, !!!!!!!!!!!!!         1,5 .     19  2009 .   1,5  9  2011.           2008 . (   30   8 )     ,        2011   2  - 2008  2009 (    2007  2008)?  2008     369 .  2009    124 (      -      ).   2007  281 .    .       .

----------

,     20.01.2011? 
    .     19.07.2010,        ,    05.01.2011      1,5 .     38 000 ,    ,        11 200.  , ,       2- .    2010,      ,     ()   .           2008-2009?

----------


## aksentia

, ,      -  ( )  ?  , , ,        4-?     ,      ?

----------


## aksentia

> *katmit*,       ,   "" ->""->"  1,5 "->" "


    ,      .    ?

----------

.

----------


## katmit

> ?


  ,  ,   31     "  ".        1,5 ,  ,    !!!  !      -

----------


## Good

, ,         (     ,   -     11700?)    1,5 ? 
  ,        -   3  ?            ,    ? 
 !!

----------

> ,        -   3  ?


   ?   50        ,    



> ,    ?


        .  2011    438,87.  .

----------


## Good

> ?   50        ,    
>         .  2011    438,87.  .


     ,          ?  !

----------



----------


## Good

50 .      3 ???   1,5 ?

----------


## Good

> 


  ?      ?      ,  -         ?

----------

*Good*,   "      3- ".        ,       ( 1,5    3-   2,5) -  .

  .        .   ,               .

----------


## Good

> 


    11700 -  2011 .?

----------

11703,13

----------


## Good

> *Good*,   "      3- ".        ,       ( 1,5    3-   2,5) -  .
> 
>   .        .   ,               .


    ,   -       , ?

----------



----------


## kkissa

!    01.01.2011    ,      (-  -),  .
  -       :
1. - 
212 272,61 / 280 = 758,12 () *140 = 106 136,80 .
212 272,61 -   2010 ,   , .
280 -   

2. -:
238 212,5 + 212 834,10 /730 = 617,87 *140 = 86 502,08

238 212,5 -   2010     (  )
212 834,1 -   2009     

     - .

  !

----------

> 280 -


     .   ?



> - .


      .  ,  ,   ,     ,  ,     2010 .

----------


## Mil

!           1,5    2010 .,      ?     ? 
    4      , ..        ....         . ...

----------


## Raspberry

> ?


.

----------


## Mil

:Kiss:  !

----------

> ,   -       , ?


   ,        ,

----------

,  -   ,         3 . -.     2  .       .    ,        ,  0 -     .     ?          ?  .

----------


## kkissa

?         .. -?     ,      .

----------

.    -   .

----------


## lenski

, .   .      28.12        1,5 ,   1054,95 (. )*28*40%=11815,44 ???

----------

.        31    28

----------

,  -   ,         3 . -.     2  .       .    ,        ,  0 -     .     ?         ?  .

----------

?       ? , .  -      .

   -     - ?         ,      -       .

    ,      .
        ,        .        -  .
           ,        .
         ,       ,     ,    (40%  ).

----------

> ?       ? , .  -      .
> 
>    -     - ?         ,      -       .
> 
>     ,      .
>         ,        .        -  .
>            ,        .
>          ,       ,     ,    (40%  ).


     -    .

         ,       ,     ,    (40%  )       ?

----------

1    81   "       ".            .

----------

! -        1.5 .     19  2010  28  2011.   2 

 2008 18000
 2008 18000
 2008 36000
 2008  22600
 2009 45200
 2009 22600
 2009 22600
 2009 22600
 2009 22600
 2009 22600
 2009 22600
 2009 22600
 2009 22600
 2009 20000
 2009 13000
 2009 18000
 2010  18000
2010  18000
 2010  18000
 2010  18000
 2010  18000
2010  18000
2010  18000
2010  12500
  !

----------

, !        (),       21.03.11   ,    .       ?      01.11.10

----------

> (**),     **  21.03.11


  ?

----------

, ..    ,   . ?

----------

-    -  .         .    ,     ,     .

----------

!      :Smilie:

----------

** , ,     2011     . ,  ,    .

----------

-  .- .     19  2010  28  2011.   2 

 2008 18000
 2008 18000
 2008 36000
 2008 22600
 2009 45200
 2009 22600
 2009 22600
 2009 22600
 2009 22600
 2009 22600
 2009 22600
 2009 22600
 2009 22600
 2009 20000
 2009 13000
 2009 18000
 2010 18000
2010 18000
 2010 18000
 2010 18000
 2010 18000
2010 18000
2010 18000
2010 12500

----------

( 12    01.01.2010-31.12.2010): 138500/230*30,4*40%=7322,39

   ( 2  2009-2010): 415500/730*30,4*40%=6921,21

  -

----------

,!!!

----------


## lenski

, ,             ,       1,5               ?

----------

*lenski*,  .           81-           ,           -.

----------


## lenski

,      1, 5 ,    - ,      ,  4125 (  )  ,       (  -),     ,   . -   !!!  :Frown: 
,   :   1    81.

----------

81- "   ,  "



> 13.        
> 
>         :
> 
>   ,  , ,     ,             ,        ,


 
    15



> :
> *40  *  (,  )    ()   12  ,        , - *,  *  **  * 13*   .

----------


## lenski

,  !!  ....   !!!!  :yes:

----------


## Madlena

, ,   19  2010       1,5 ,     .           ,     ?

----------



----------

. ,   ,       3      (  2398,68)      ,        4388,67 ? (   ).

----------

> 4388,67 ? (   ).

----------


## Madlena

, ,  ,       1,5,      ,        ?  ,      ?

----------

!  ,   ,      -         ,     20000/15  -          1333,33 -     ?

----------


## 3xma

....       ( )    1,5  (     2010)..        01/01/2008 - 31/12/2009    2008     2007  ...          730 ?????

----------


## Raspberry

> 2007


   2007, ..    , .    2007?  ,  -.

----------


## 3xma

2010...      (         01/01/2009-31/12/2010...    2011  ,        ???

----------


## Raspberry

> 01/01/2009-31/12/2010


       ,      ,      ,   ,  .  ,  ,     .     .

----------


## Raspberry

> 


 ,   , .  :yes:

----------


## 3xma

122.   :yes: ))    !

----------

, ,  .
 2009   01.01.2009  01.06.2009   (     )  ,  . 
 02.06.2009  31.12.2009    ( )   5000    (  )
 2010   01.01.2010  31.12.2010  - "" - 15000
                  01.09.2010  31.12.2010  - ""   -20000
                  01.10.2010  31.12.2010  - ""   - 5000
     ..

31.12.2010    ""  ""   01.01.2011     -  "",    - ""  .
      ,  ,   ?
        -            730?

----------


## 25

.         4  2010       25  2011 .    ,             .   ,,        , ,     . ,      ,    , ,   .            . !

----------


## Raspberry

*25*  255-, 343-.

----------

!  .     , ,       .           :     ?       ..

----------

> ?


 ,  
      , ..

----------


## 25

.      4  2010.            2009  2008  ,           .       2010  2009 ,  ,   ,   .         5500,      2010        .   ?????

----------

2010   2008   .1 .14 255-    ...

----------


## 25

,    ,       ,    "   " .  ?

----------


## 25

.      ,

----------


## 8513

.
    13  2010.
 7   6         28 .( 28    )
  7      18 . 12 .
      4.
         ,      ? ?   :

     07.02.2011  06.03.2011             07.02.2011  18.02.2011.      .
    9.03  20.03? 7  8   ..      ?

                 .  ..!

----------

,            1,5   26.08.10,    2010  3 ,     --,         ,        .       16.12.10,     2010    2011?

----------

,     -

----------

, !  ,         1,5 20.01.2011,       ,    ,

----------

,   20.01.2011       .  -   -        255-    /   .

----------


## Raspberry

> , !  ,         1,5 20.01.2011,       ,    ,


  .

----------

> .


 ?     .

----------

, .  10                ? 
      10    ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ,   20.01.2011       .  -   -        255-    /   .


   . ..     ,   . :yes:

----------


## Raspberry

> ?


  :yes: 


> 10    ?


.

----------

> .


   ?

----------


## Raspberry

. 3- .     .    ,   ,     .  ,    ,  .        ,        .

----------


## kroxa

.    .!

----------


## nata_lina

!  : 
1..       27.01.10  01.07.2010( 156   2 )    -.    2009.  ,      .     /     ,  /   (  ),      ,  .         /   ,     / 27.12.2010.   .   02.07.10.         1,5 .  / 5000 ,     ,   /  2010   .   ,          ,    ?      +   1,5 ,    !
2.         2011 .????????         .
  .

----------

,       1,5 ?      ?

----------



----------

...       ,    ...   ,

----------

? .     2009      2010 ,     ,  ? (   )

----------

...    ,  ,              . !

----------


## MAriZA

1,5 , ,  
2008-225 458,32
2009-87 672,73
 313131,05/730=428,95  
  ?   (((
  ,      415 000,          2009.,      103 920  ????????: 2008- ,   2009- , .   87 672,72,  103920?:?????

----------

. 103920 -     2    (4330*24),      .

   2   313131,05.        103920 (4330*24).   ? ,

----------


## MAriZA

, .   428,95  ?     =428,95*40%*30,4=5216,03.   =5216,03/31=168,26. ?

----------

.
             30,4 (365/12).,
              (,  1    5216,03/31,   1   5216,03/28)

----------

, ,               ,    51 ,      142,36   ?    ?

----------

> ?


 .      .

----------


## BarOl

! ,    -    1,5     ?       ?

----------

> .      .


 ,    ,                 730,         ,     ?    ?

----------


## Raspberry

,    ,      .    (     ),  ,   .

----------


## hiker

> (,  1    5216,03/31,   1   5216,03/28)


   ? ,    5216,03/30,4?

----------

*hiker*, ,   1  2007    865



> 43.                     (   )  ,     .


   47  1012    .

----------


## _

,         1,5 ...         ?   ,          ...  ?     2009

----------

,      .        .

   ,        .    -     .

----------


## _

,  ... ,   ,      2009       ( , )    730,   30,4  40%,      ,  ?

----------

.
       .    ,     ,     -  .

----------


## _

50       ? -     ...          ?

----------

. .

----------


## BarOl

> ! ,    -    1,5     ?       ?


    ? - ,   ,       ,

----------


## Raspberry

.

----------


## BarOl

> .


   ?      ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ?


.   ,     -  ( ),        .

----------

> ?      ?


      ,      (7502=1500) .

----------


## BarOl

> .   ,     -  ( ),        .


 ,     ,    .    :       1,  06.01.2011.   : 2010: 5760 (30)+ 010: 7020 (31)+  2010: 7160 (28 ) = 19 940/730*40%*30,4 = 322,28 -  ??        .       2010. ,         ?        ,    .....

----------


## Raspberry

> 


  :yes: 
2194,34 - .       .
4388,67 -    .

----------


## Raspberry

,    .
19940/89*30,4*40%=*2724,39*
      .

----------


## BarOl

!     .         ?   ,       2010?

----------

*BarOl*,   .  ,      .

----------


## BarOl

,  ,   .    : /    24.11.10  13.04.2011 -  -,        /   (    21.01.11-30.01.11) -        13.04.2011  28.04.2011.   ,    () / (.   )       ,    (..  /   2010)   ,   /  2011.?  ,       .     13.04.2011  28.04.2011         ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ,    (..  /   2010)   ,   /  2011.?


.   . ,  ,   , .   2011,     . ?

----------

,       .
    -      ,        ,   2011  -   ,    .    .

,  ,     .

----------


## Raspberry

**,  ,   "",   .  :Big Grin:

----------


## serurgus

!    "-"  ?       01.08.2010,   17.02.2011    . ..   6 .    :

20000 .* 6 . / 183  = 656 
656  * 140  ( ) = 91840 . ??

     11 .   01.05.2010  ,     .

----------


## Raspberry

184 .
120000/184=652,17*140=*91303,80* - 


> 11 .  01.05.2010  ,     .


  ,  ,   .  :yes:

----------


## serurgus

!
 ,       184 ,    365?

----------


## Raspberry

> ,       184 ,    365?


,  .

----------


## serurgus

--!!! :Super: 
  ,    :Dezl:

----------


## usovet

, !!!!  09.08.2010- 11.01.2011.      1.5 .      6818.    ??? ,   -   ??? (.. 8  5)???

----------


## Raspberry

,      -  2009 -  2010, ..  2010  .  :Wink:

----------


## tan223

> ,      -  2009 -  2010, ..  2010  .


  ,   2010- 2010

----------


## Raspberry

2010,  .   - .    ,    -  .  :yes:  ( )

----------


## usovet

> 2010,  .   - .    ,    -  .  ( )


׸-     .         1.5 .       12.01.2011.   - 12 ,    (- ), ..  2010- 2010.
 30000 31 
 30000 28 
 30000 31 
 30000 30 
 30000 31 
 30000 30
 30000 31 
 6818 8 ( 5 )????
-- .
      ?     ?5  8????

----------


## tan223

> 2010,  .   - .    ,    -  .  ( )


        ,       11.01.2011,   , ,  ,   -  :Smilie:

----------


## tan223

> ?     ?5  8????


  .   , 8

----------


## usovet

> ,       11.01.2011,   , ,  ,   -


..     ?       1.5   12.01.2011 .

----------


## tan223

> ..     ?       1.5   12.01.2011 .



      3- 
   3-,  ,   3             ,   ,   
   (     )     50

----------


## usovet

, ,   ,    :
(30000+30000+30000+30000+30000+30000+30000+6818)/220*40%*30,4=*11984,12 .*
** 2011 ( 12.01.2011) 11984,12*20/31=*7731,7*

----------

9 .  03.2010   ,  11.01.11           .     2011.  2010 +2011 ,       -. .

----------

,       . ,     -.    .    :
1.       ?
2. /  12       -  ?     ?
3. /  "",   ?

----------

> ,       . ,     -.    .    :
> 1.       ?
> 2. /  12       -  ?     ?
> 3. /  "",   ?


 ,  ,     375   ,   ,

----------

> 375   ,   ,


 ,         .
     ,      . ,  ,   .    .  . .
   .

----------


## Raspberry

> ,       . ,     -.    .    :
> 1.       ?
> 2. /  12       -  ?     ?
> 3. /  "",   ?


1. 
2.  ( )
3.

----------


## Raspberry

> ׸-     .         1.5 .       12.01.2011.   - 12 ,    (- ), ..  2010- 2010.
>  30000 31 
>  30000 28 
>  30000 31 
>  30000 30 
>  30000 31 
>  30000 30
>  30000 31 
>  6818 8 ( 5 )????
> ...


,     .    . (   :Wink: )

----------


## Raspberry

> 9 .  03.2010   ,  11.01.11           .     2011.  2010 +2011 ,       -. .


 2011. :yes:

----------


## usovet

> ,     .    . (  )


!!!
   , ! ???

----------


## Raspberry

> !!!
>    , ! ???


,     :
216818/220=985,54 - 
985,54*30,4*40%=11984,*17*
 2011 - 11984,17/31*20=7731,72  :Wink:

----------

! , ,             1,5   .   ,    .        "-",    .

   01.08.2010 ,     10.04.2010.   . 

:
 2010 - 8000
 2010 - 8000
 2010 - 8000
 2010 - 8000
 2010 - 8000
 2011 - 8000
 2011 - 8000
 2011 - 8000

 64000.

 8 ,         6 :

: 8000 * 6 / 182 = 263,74
 : 263,74 * 140 = 36 923,08

  1,5 : 263,74 * 30,4 * 40% = 3207,08

 ,     - 4 388,67.

     ?  :Frown:

----------


## Raspberry

> ! , ,             1,5   .   ,    .        "-",    .
> 
>    01.08.2010 ,     10.04.2010.   . 
> 
> :
>  2010 - 8000
>  2010 - 8000
>  2010 - 8000
>  2010 - 8000
> ...


 - .   -    .       ,   **     .

----------

> - .   -    .       ,   **     .



.   !!!  :Smilie:

----------


## usovet

!!!!  :Smilie:

----------

2008.       ,     3 .(   )   2011         .   ,        . 
 10978  20
 11552  22
 11000  20
 2830 -  6   22
 9546-  20  23
 12625  18  20
 17528  23
 16633  21
 12923  10  21 

    28  2008
    18  2011

. 105662/218( )=484-
484*140=67856  ?

----------

,         
       ,     , ..  =

----------

,         ..

----------

> ,         ..


 ,      
 -      
    375
      ,     :Smilie:

----------

.  1  2011       . 15        .        ,      (      )?        1,5    (    ). (           (   )).

----------

2010 .   7 384,92
 2010 . 9 529,34
 2010 .      9 864,36
 2010 .   9 752,69
 2010 .       9 864,36
 2010 .    13 034,53 *
( 28,06.-11.07.2010. 
14 . - 4 689,42.)*
 2010 .     6 725,69
 2010 .   4 638,67 * 
( 04.08.-13.08.; 23.08.-31.08.2010. - 19 .  - 2 580,10(  )+2 322,09(   ))* 
 2010. 8 364,36
 2010 . 6 576,24 * 
( 07.10.-15.10.2010. - 9 .  - 2 306,43)* 
 2010 . 11 319,04 *
( 09.11.-20.11.2010. - 12 .  - 3 058,68)*
 2010 . 9 864,36

----------


## 3xma

!           1,5    21/09/2010     01/12/2010        (     )       01/12/2010...      01/12/2010           2010 - 2010...  ...             ,         01/12/2010         01/12/2009-30/11/2010    01/09/09 - 30/08/2010 (         )???          21/09/2010???         2010 -  2010     ??    ???

----------


## Morena

,   :
"     2003
      11  (  2009)      2010,    19700(  )
  ,     7500
     2007-2009   50 000 (        )"

    (  ):
11   19 700
13   50 000
(19700*11)+(50000*13)=866 700 (  = 926 000)
866 700/730=1 187,26
1 187,26*140*60%=99 729,86 (   159 178,6)

    (  ):
19 700*11 = 216 700
216700/365=593,69
593,69*140*60%=49 870,68

    ,    2 ,           2 :
    : 19700/21*2=1876,19
     = 1 268,49
1 268,49*140*60%=106 553,42 (   159 178,6)

----------

, ,     ? /  02.03.2011,     - 30-     , 15- -    .   ,    15 ,   "  " (  ).   ,      15 ,     30- .  ?

----------

> ! , ,             1,5   .   ,    .        "-",    .
> 
>    01.08.2010 ,     10.04.2010.   . 
> 
> :
>  2010 - 8000
>  2010 - 8000
>  2010 - 8000
>  2010 - 8000
> ...


        ? :Smilie:    6 ,               8 .????

----------


## Raspberry

> ?   6 ,              8 .????


   .  01.08.2010 - 31.03.2011, .. 8 .  :yes:

----------


## Raspberry

> 2007-2009   50 000 (        )"
> 
>     (  ):
> 11   19 700
> 13   50 000
> (19700*11)+(50000*13)=866 700 (  = 926 000)
> 866 700/730=1 187,26
> 1 187,26*140*60%=99 729,86 (   159 178,6)


  ,   .
  415000*2/730=1136,99 (830000,   926000)
(19700*11+50000+415000)/730=681700/730=933,84
933,84*140=130737,60


> (  ):
> 19 700*11 = 216 700
> 216700/365=593,69
> 593,69*140*60%=49 870,68


 .
216700/(365-31)=648,80*140=90832
     , , ...     -   .


> ,    2 ,           2 :
>     : 19700/21*2=1876,19
>     = 1 268,49
> 1 268,49*140*60%=106 553,42 (   159 178,6)


   . 19700/21*2=1876,19
1876,19/2=938,10
938,1*140=131334
,   -   .  :Frown:

----------


## Raspberry

> , ,     ? /  02.03.2011,     - 30-     , 15- -    .   ,    15 ,   "  " (  ).   ,      15 ,     30- .  ?


   10   ,      02.03.2011,   -         /, ..,   , 15- . :Frown:

----------


## Morena

> 19700/21*2=1876,19
> 1876,19/2=938,10
> 938,1*140=131334
> ,   -   .


 . 

  1876,19/2,    ?

----------


## Raspberry

> !           1,5    21/09/2010     01/12/2010        (     )       01/12/2010...      01/12/2010           2010 - 2010...  ...             ,         01/12/2010         01/12/2009-30/11/2010    01/09/09 - 30/08/2010 (         )???          21/09/2010???         2010 -  2010     ??    ???


   ,    .         ,    .    . :Big Grin:

----------


## Raspberry

> 1876,19/2,    ?


 ?     .    . .    /   ,       .


> 216700/(365-31)=648,80*140=90832


     -  /  11 .   . 11 .
    , ,   ,   /      4 ,    .  :yes:

----------

Raspberry, !

----------


## Morena

> ?     .    . .    /   ,       .     -  /  11 .   . 11 .
>     , ,   ,   /      4 ,    .


. ! .

----------


## 3xma

Raspberry,   !     ,     ,           ,    01/12/2009-30/11/2010  01/09/09 - 30/08/2010....            21/09/10    21/09/2010...                      2010...    ..

----------


## Raspberry

*3xma*,     , ..       2010,    


> 01/09/09 - *31*/08/2010


 :yes:           , , 3  -    , 6 . -     .    ,       .            ,     .  :yes: 


> 21/09/10    21/09/2010


   .  :Wink:    ,      ,    21.09.2010.  :yes:

----------


## 3xma

2010...    ..

----------


## Raspberry

> 2010...    ..


... , ...

----------


## Raspberry

*Morena*,  (   -    ),  ** *100%*.

----------


## Morena

> *Morena*,  (   -    ),  ** *100%*.


!     !  :Frown:

----------


## tan223

> *Morena*,  (   -    ),  ** *100%*.


  -    :Smilie: 
 -    6

----------


## Raspberry

> -   
>  -    6


 .   .  :Big Grin:  


> 


,   .

----------


## mcher

,      . 
     ,   2010  2011    01.01.2011    ,       -.
       1,5 , :
     2009    2011,  5266,4.       2 ,    (2007-2008),        428,74 (5695,14).    - 2011  " "?

----------


## Raspberry

.  :yes:

----------


## mcher

,  .

----------


## 1

?

..   1 491,83     1 136,99 (415 000/365),   1 268,49 (463 000/365) -  ?

    12.04.11 .,    2010 .

----------

*1*, .      2010 .

----------


## 1

> *1*, .      2010 .


, ;    -   :Smilie:  ,   ,    ,   ...

----------

.          2008 .        .      2007 .             /      ?             (  ).             ? ,  ,    .

----------

!              /        1,5    .
 1.
 ,    2-  /        . /, ..    .
 2.
 ,    2-  /        . /, ..        ,      .

   ?

----------

3 :    ,       ,     2-     ,

----------

.      18 ,  25     ,     /       1,5  (  "", ..  ""    , ).         3- .        .    ,     2008 ,   2008  ,      2007 . /   ,     2007   2008  13000,    2008  40000.,   .
.

----------

> 3 :    ,       ,     2-     ,


  :Frown:     (  )    . .

----------


## Raspberry

> .      18 ,  25     ,     /       1,5  (  "", ..  ""    , ).         3- .        .    ,     2008 ,   2008  ,      2007 . /   ,     2007   2008  13000,    2008  40000.,   .
> .


     , ..        40000   . 1136,99*140  :yes:

----------

> , ..        40000   . 1136,99*140


 .       1,5  ?

----------


## Raspberry

. 1136,99*30,4*40%

----------

,   , .
    10  2010,  ,   16   .   -  5000  . 11           .  1    312,5 ()   200 .  512,50.   (512,5      =1)               512,5.  .       ,          512,5   16     31   .  ? -

----------

**,    -     375    ?

----------

,  :Smilie:

----------


## .

,         , . 100%         ????

----------


## Raspberry

> ,         , . 100%


  :yes: 
,    6  -    .

----------


## -7

** , 
 ,     1,5 :
  13  ,    24 
1. :
 22  - 
   01.01.2010. (  )
 01.01.2010  21.11.2010 (235 .)= 131300= 
131300/730=179,86*30,4*40%=2187,09  ( )
2.  
     2010-2011
107300/235 = 456,60
456,60*30,4*40% = 5552,26

,   . ?


 :

----------

,   .    )

----------


## -7

> 107300/235 = 456,60


,     ,    2010- 2011  =356 . 
107300/356*30,4*40%=3665,02
 :Embarrassment:

----------

*-7*, --,     :Embarrassment:  235    )



> 2.  
>     2010-2011
> 107300/235 = 456,60
> 456,60*30,4*40% = 5552,26

----------


## -7

** , 
  , .

----------


## buhgalter

! , ,      1,5    :Embarrassment:     .

    01.09.2010 .
  07.10.2010 . 
 08.10.2010        .
13.03.2011 .       (140 +). 
  30.11.2010 .

----------

* buhgalter*,    ,    ,      ,      ? 
   , --  .

----------

, .      1,5   31 .  ,    ,     (  1 ),    .     -,  2 .          (07.04.2011).      ,       ? ( -       ).  !

----------



----------


## buhgalter

** , ,     -...

  :
 2010 (30 ) - 12000 .
 2010 (7 ) - 2857,14 .

 ,    : 
   (12000+2857,14) / 37 . = 401,54 .
    401.54   30,4 ,       ,  37   ?

----------

* buhgalter*,     ,   )))

----------

...  ,    .         1,5   11.04.2011.       2007    2007 ,          1,5      . ,    ,     (22.11.10-10.04.11  - 140 )         1,5 .       ,      2008,   2009  ,    2007   -      2010 ?            2011 ???       .   .

----------

?

----------

,     .
  -  ,      2007 .

 2007 .		0.00	 0		31
 2007 .		2 372.53	 15		30
 2007 .		3 881.00	 24		31
 2007 .		2 021.04	 17		31
 2007 .		1 788.48	 15		30
 2007 .		4 068.93	 27		31
 2007 .		2 217.88  20		30
 2007 .		0.00	 0		31
 2007 .		0.00	 0		28
 2007 .		0.00	 0		31
 2006 .		0.00	 0		31
 2006 .		0.00	 0		30
:		16 349.86	118		365

..  138,56

----------

-   :      .  ,   ,        4388,67.

----------

,  . ,     .     ,  , ..   ? 4330*24/730 * 30,4  = 4327,63  + /??    ,  4388,67???      4388, 67     ?    15%

----------


## buhgalter

** ,  :



> 01.09.2010 .
>   07.10.2010 . 
>  08.10.2010        .
> 13.03.2011 .       (140 +). 
>   30.11.2010 .
>   :
>  2010 (30 ) - 12000 .
>  2010 (7 ) - 2857,14 .


: 
   (12000+2857,14) / 37 . = 401,54 .
401,54*30,4 = 12206,82 . * 40% = 4882,73  
          14 ,   :
4882,73/31*19  = 2992,64 .

  ?

----------

> ,  . ,     .     ,  , ..   ? 4330*24/730 * 30,4  = 4327,63  + /??    ,  4388,67???      4388, 67     ?    15%


 ,     ,     40%.      4327,63*40%*1,15=1990,71.
        :     ,       .     2011      4388,67       .      5046,97.

----------

* buhgalter*, ,  14.03-31.03  18

----------


## buhgalter

** , , 18 ,! 
  !  ,    !   :Wink:

----------

,  .  , ,      .

----------


## Raspberry

> ** , ,     -...
> 
>   :
>  2010 (30 ) - 12000 .
>  2010 (7 ) - 2857,14 .
> 
>  ,    : 
>    (12000+2857,14) / 37 . = 401,54 .
>     401.54   30,4 ,       ,  37   ?


**,   , -   ,      ,        . (    )  ? :Embarrassment:

----------

*Raspberry*,       ,      .

----------


## Raspberry

,     .  :Wow: 
 ...  :Big Grin:

----------

*Raspberry*,    )))

----------


## tpova

, ,    ,                 1,5      . ,   ,       13833,33 .    \       .   ???????? :Frown:

----------


## Raspberry

> ????????


,    /,    (    .),      ,   ,     ,  .  :Wink:

----------


## tpova

,              ?   ,            (    ),            .
,          45 ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ?


  :yes: 
** **.


> ,          45 ?


 ,      .  :yes:

----------


## Madlena

, ,      . ..              ?

----------


## NikaFox

2009  5 2010 4      6  1  2010   ,   5        8000         4    10           ?    ?

----------

*Madlena*, ,  .
*NikaFox*,    ,   .    8000        36800.

----------


## NikaFox

?      ?

----------



----------


## NikaFox

.       20..      ?      :  \    ?         ,        .              ?

----------

01.12.2010-31.03.2011 ( )

----------


## NikaFox

.           ?

----------

- .

----------

, ,            1,5 ,      29 ?     ?  .

----------

.  ,        .

----------


## NikaFox

?       .      ?

----------

*NikaFox*,   ** ,

----------

?

----------


## NikaFox

.       ?

----------

**       -   ?

----------

*NikaFox*,  .

----------


## NikaFox

.    .

----------

29.03.2011, .. 29   140

----------

** ,        ?         ?

----------

,                   ,   29    28 ?

----------

** ,   **       ,            ?  ,  1-29    -      .          -     .

----------


## Madlena

> *Madlena*, ,  .


     , ?..

----------

81- "   ,  "

----------

23  2009 . N 1012




> 47.                     (   )  ,     .

----------


## Madlena

,     81-.
,   . ..    ?..   -...
  .

----------

*Madlena*,     ,    :Smilie:

----------

,            1,5 .

      2010  (    ),  24      10 .
:  - 11000
                - 11000
                - 11000
                - 11000 (        )

  : 
30+31+31+23=115 

44000/115=382,61 

382,61  30,4 = 11631,34

11631,34  40% = 4652,54 -  

   : 4652,54/28=166,16  18 = 2990,88

, ,   ,  . .

----------


## Raspberry

> ,            1,5 .
> 
>       2010  (    ),  24      10 .
> :  - 11000
>                 - 11000
>                 - 11000
>                 - 11000 (        )
> 
>   : 
> ...


. :yes:

----------



----------

, .          1,5   1  2010.     .       ?     ,      - 2010  2011 ?
 .

----------

,          2010 . -       ,     .

----------

,           1,5   .        :-(      28.04.11.   ( 12 .)  .

----------

http://mvf.klerk.ru/rass/r278_16.htm

----------

** , !

----------

!  .          2010. (   2010. 13 .   .).  2011.    (, ., )     15 .   .    2011.    ,   ,   2011.      ,    2010.    ,  ,  ,       .           2011. , .

----------

.       1,5 .

----------


## Raspberry

> 2011.





> 13 .   .


  :yes: 
     ,   .       ...

----------

.     ?             1,5   2011.

----------


## Raspberry

830000/730*30,4*40%=13825,75 (   )
,  -  7 . ,        2010 .  :Wink:

----------

!

----------


## NikaFox

-8000
-6000
-8000
-4923,08

   13  17(4) 

  14  25(10)      
**

----------


## Raspberry

=(8000+6000+8000+4923,08)/(31+25+28+19)*140=26923,08/103*140=*36594,48*

----------


## NikaFox

?            2010      ?

----------


## NikaFox

?   19.9.       .         36594,48?   ?

----------

*NikaFox*,     .   -        .   ,      6 .

----------


## NikaFox

10.            . .

----------

19,9           .
  -   .
    ,   Raspberry,  ,            .

----------


## NikaFox

?          ,    .           
(           ,   01  2011.
   .2..3    343-  08.12.2010      21-  25.02.2011 

    ,              
   .)      ?

----------

,   .
   ,         .

----------


## NikaFox

,   .

----------


## hiker

:Redface:

----------

11703,12+,     .
  81- "   ,  "     .

----------


## ...

. , ,     .  "-".
    25   11 .       .

      2010   2011 .

   2010   2011 - 23000 
 2011 - 25761,23

23000  11 + 25761,23 = 278761,23    

278761,23 / 365 = 763,73   -  

763,73  140 = 106922,20 - 

   !

----------


## sveta76

,  .     02.02.2011.        , .     . /     10 000 . :       1.5      .      (  )?         2  ,   -        40%    ?

----------


## Raspberry

> . , ,     .  "-".
>     25   11 .       .
> 
>       2010   2011 .
> 
>    2010   2011 - 23000 
>  2011 - 25761,23
> 
> 23000  11 + 25761,23 = 278761,23    
> ...


   ,   . :yes:

----------


## Raspberry

> ,  .     02.02.2011.        , .     . /     10 000 . :       1.5      .      (  )?         2  ,   -        40%    ?


20000*24/730=657,54*30,4=19989,22*40%=7995,69
    ,       2    ,  


> 2  ,   -        40%


 :yes:

----------


## sveta76

Raspberry,           ,      ?    ,             .    ,    ,   . .   ,  ,   ,    . ?          ,    ?

----------


## Raspberry

> Raspberry,           ,      ?


  .         ,   ()       .

----------


## hiker

> 11703,12+,     .
>   81- "   ,  "     .


 :Smilie:

----------


## hiker

.         2010,     2011.

----------

-     ,       .  -      .

----------

!
1:         9  2011( ,    1 ).  5 .  4    ""? 
2:  10      (  50 )     ( 14         - 44 ).             1,5 ? 
        ,    ???

----------

.
,          .          .

----------


## tanyusha0909

> !
> 1:         *9  2011*( ,    1 ). * 5* .  4    ""? 
> 2: * 10     * (  50 )     ( 14         - 44 ).


  10    ,     /  .

----------

10 ,  )

----------

,  ? ,       ,   1,5   ,       ,   ?

----------

,  !
               1,5 .?
:  2   "10 ",  "10 ")))

----------

** , .
** , .

----------


## Sherryanna

!     ,       2011,    1  2011, ..        2- .     ()  8,5  (  2  ),      16  2010. .         9 .           ..   6 . *       ,       ?*       ,       ? 
    :
    9 .   , .  15.500, ..   3     . 
   ( 2010)     .
 2010 - 15 000   -16 . 
 2010 - 2011 - 0   - 0 
 2011 - 15 500  -31 . 
 2011 - 15 500  -30 . 
    :    /. . *140
.. 46 000/77 *140= 83 636  ????      6 ,    ? 

   2011:             (2009 -2010)?    .      6 ?
   =   2 /730*140, 
 2009 = 180 ..
 2010 =140 ..
 320 ./730*140=61 369,86

          .   .
, -, , .

----------

> ..   6 .


  .   ,    .

        ,   .     31000/61*140=71147,54
    31000/61*30,4*40%=6179,68

----------


## Sherryanna

**    . 



> .   ,    .


,  ,        ,    .   -   ...
      ,   ?
P.s.    !

----------

.
      .  " "  .      ,  6        
      ,  ,     .

----------

!
,         1,5 .
       07  2011  ( ).     .    2010   2010   ( )   11428,57 .      17  .
     2194,34 .
     415 000 (,   2010 ) / 12 *40% = 13 833,33 .
  : 11428,57/17 = 672,27 . 
672,27 * 30,4 = 20 437,01 . 
20 437,01 . * 40% = 8 174,80      2194,34 .  13 833,33 .
   : 8 174,80 / 30 * 24 = 6 539,84 .
   8 174,80 .
 !

----------

> 07  2011  ( ).     .    2010   2010   ( )   11428,57 .      17  .


 -

----------

> -



 2010   2011

----------

> 2010   2011



 2010   2011

----------



----------


## m2503

01  2010 .  10   28     .     . 
1.      ?     ?       ? 
2.  ,   
    01   10  2010  141086,96 .    - 344 . 
  1038,04 .
   1038,04*30,4*40%=12622,61 .
 29  30    12622,61/30*2=841,51 .
3.      12622,61 .       ?

----------

> 


!

----------


## Raspberry

> 1.      ?     ?       ?


.   ,       .  .


> 2.  ,   
>     01   10  2010  141086,96 .    - 344 . 
>   1038,04 .
>    1038,04*30,4*40%=12622,61 .
>  29  30    12622,61/30*2=841,51 .
> 3.      12622,61 .       ?


  ,   .  :yes:

----------


## tan223

> 01  2010 .  10   28     .     . 
> 1.      ?     ?       ? 
> ?


     ,      -  ,   ?
       1  ,      ,      ,     ,

----------


## tan223

[B]Raspberry[B]
*  ,   . * 



       .      ,  /

----------


## Raspberry

> ,  /


,  .


> ,      -  ,   ?


     ,     ,           .

----------


## tan223

> ,     ,           .


        ,          
 :Smilie:

----------


## Raspberry

> 


"     " ()  :Big Grin:   :yes:

----------


## m2503

.    .

----------


## m2503

1,5   2011   ?    ???

----------

, ,        ,        ?

----------

**,  -   -         ?

----------

:Smilie:

----------

**,  :Smilie:

----------


## tan223

> 1,5   2011   ?    ???


http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr07_9.htm

----------


## m2503

!

----------


## m2503

.  ,   ??? -     ...  :Frown:

----------


## Raspberry

> .  ,   ??? -     ...


, .

----------


## Elena47

!
        !
  30.05.11  16.10.11,       3  (+1  )   ( 01.02.11  30.05.11 -  25000,  25000,  25000  (  -  2- ) 27000 (  ))      2     7  2 .      ?    ?

----------

01.02.2011    ?

----------

> 01.02.2011    ?


!

----------


## Raspberry

,      .
-75000/89=842,70*140=117978
  ,  , ?     .  :yes:

----------

75000/89*140=117977,53
   102000/118*30,4*0,4=10511,17

,       ,

----------


## -

.   3 :
1)  , 1                  1,5 ?      4388 , . 13825 ?
2)     1,5   . \   ,  ,   25000  38000 (   ).     ? \     12= \  ?  (   -5 )
3)    ,    .  ( 1 ),         1,5  ? ( ,    ).

----------

!       !     2011.        2011.
 40000 .     ,  : 400006( )=240000:181(   )=1325,97140=185635,38.       2011 .     159178,60. ?

----------

> .   3 :
> 1)  , 1                  1,5 ?      4388 , . 13825 ?
> 2)     1,5   . \   ,  ,   25000  38000 (   ).     ? \     12= \  ?  (   -5 )
> 3)    ,    .  ( 1 ),         1,5  ? ( ,    ).


1.  
2. 2 ,     .    12           2   2009  2010 
3.

----------

> !       !     2011.        2011.
>  40000 .     ,  : 400006( )=240000:181(   )=1325,97140=185635,38.       2011 .     159178,60. ?


 ,  
 = 415000*2/730*140

----------

, ,  159178,08 .         - .        ,          2009. ( 2010 ).      ,  ?

----------


## -

> 1.  
> 2. 2 ,     .    12           2   2009  2010 
> 3.


 !!!  .      12 . ..,,    2010   2011   2-?
  :           (   , ,  ?

----------


## Elena47

. ,     ...

----------

> !!!  .      12 . ..,,    2010   2011   2-?
>   :           (   , ,  ?



  ,   ,      
   ,      
     -     ,

----------


## Raspberry

> 


  .   ,   ().  :yes:

----------


## Raspberry

> .


       ,    ,     ( 01.02.2011),      4,  3/4  (, , )    .


> ,     ...


  ,       . :yes:

----------


## -

> ,   ,      
>    ,      
>      -     ,


      .    .         .     ,       .     2-  ,   \ . , 40000-13%  (   )   ?  \   12     12.    40%   ,  , 13825. ?

----------


## Raspberry

/        


> 13825. ?


  :yes:

----------


## -

> /


 !!!!!!!!!!!! :Rotate:

----------


## lenski

, , !!!           1,5   2 798 ,          4 388,       4388,     2798????? :Frown:

----------

> 1,5   2 798


          4388 :   ,   .

----------

.      . :        1,5   2011 .  2009    2010          ,  -  .      ,       ( ).                ( ,     ).         2009, 2010      (   ). :    ,        ?

----------


## sveta76

,       ,          .              .      ( ).   22 . 

      ,                       ?        ,      ?

----------

,     16,10,11
     14   17,10- 30,10
  1,5     31,10?
      2010- 2011? 
c

----------

> ,     16,10,11
>      14   17,10- 30,10
>   1,5     31,10?
>       2010- 2011? 
> c

----------


## Lara'S

.  ,          1,5 ,  ,   1040,00 (  40%)  ,  ,   .    -     ,      ,      2194,34?

----------

*Lara'S*,    "" ?

,    ?       ,  ?

----------

,      .   1,5    365   , ,   
         31,  -30, .. 31+30+31+31  .           .
  ?
    .       1,5 .

 10-26507,43-12038,04 ( 14 )=14469,39
 10-33441,25
10-23728,06-4500,75 ( 5 )=19227,31
11-27022,35
11-31251,03
11-45569,38-13063,54 ( 14 )=32505,84
11-14258,74
11-31104,84
11-00 ()
11-00
11-00
11-00
: 203280,75   365-140 ()-14-14-5=192,  -1058,75*40%*30,4=12874,44

----------


## Lara'S

> *Lara'S*,    "" ?
> 
> ,    ?       ,  ?


   7000,  ,       ,     .  "",  ,          ,   ,     .

----------

*Lara'S*,      ,    .    7000 40%    2800 - ,    .

    ,  2194,34,  -     .

----------

, ,     2011        1,5 (   2010),       ,   ?

----------



----------


## SinAl

.            2010      2012 ..       .        . :              .                   .       20000     7200    ( . )  2600 .                   .   ?

----------

> .   ?


 
             -

----------


## Nass

, ,    (,     :Smilie: ).    ,      .

      18.07.2011.

   2009-2011 :
07.2009  0 ()
08.2009  0 ()
09.2009  10 500
10.2009  13 400
11.2009  12 500
12.2009  12 500

01.2010  17 300
02.2010  19 200
03.2010  27 900
04.2010  27 700
05.2010  27 000
06.2010  61 500 ()
07.2010  0 ()
08.2010  0 ()
09.2010  9 800
10.2010  16 900
11.2010  15 900
12.2010  19 900

01.2011  16 700
02.2011  11 900
03.2011  26 100
04.2011  21 800
05.2011  15 900
06.2011  17 500

   .

  -,     2010- 2011,   172 400 .,    365,   140, :  (172 400/365)*140 = *66  126* .

  -,     2009- 2011,   401 900 .,    730,   140, :  (401 900/730)*140 = *77  076, 71* .

 , ,        2  (  ) - ,        2010 ,    .   ?

----------


## Lara'S

> *Lara'S*,      ,    .    7000 40%    2800 - ,    .
> 
>     ,  2194,34,  -     .


  ,    ,    .

----------

> ,    ,    .


    375
  -    ????
 , ,  ?

----------

*Nass*,  .
  :     24  ,     ,     .     01.01.2009-31.12.2010.  2011       .
  :   365 ,   -  ?  ,   ,    .

,  ,  ,  .

----------


## Nass

** ,   !
,     ,       2009  2010 ,   730    140,       2010 -  2011   365-64 ( )    140?

----------



----------


## Nass

** ,    !   :Smilie:    ,      2011  , ..       .   !

----------


## Kukvi

.  .     ?  . 2008     .  ,   ,       ,    .     30.05.11   17.10.2011.

----------


## tan223

> .  .     ?  . 2008     .  ,   ,       ,    .     30.05.11   17.10.2011.


   /  ,    ?

----------

, ,       1,5       ,    ,     ?

----------

[QUOTE=Lara'S;53330507].  ,          1,5 ,  ,   1040,00 (  40%)  ,  ,   .    -     ,      ,      2194,34?[/QUO

----------


## Nass

, ,    18.07.11,   04.07  17.07 ,      ,  - ?

----------



----------


## Nass

** , !
...    :Frown:

----------


## Polinam

. , ,          3-   2008    2011. 
        ,         .
 :
1)   -,     2007-2008. 
     ,      2007-2008  (  ,   2010)
2)    ,          1,5 ?

----------


## E_l_e_n_a

,    1,5    ( 12 )         ?

----------

*E_l_e_n_a*,

----------


## E_l_e_n_a

> *E_l_e_n_a*,


 .

----------


## valentine

,  !
 .          1,5       ,   .     , ..     ( )   2011 .
         2011,   .

:           1,5    ,      - ?            ?
 !

----------


## 75

> :           1,5    ,      - ?            ?
>  !


 
 ,        ,

----------


## valentine

> ,        ,


          ?         1,5    , ,  ..,   ?

----------

, ,  .
 :  2004    ,   ,   ,         .  30.06.2011,         .   4  ,    ( 29)    .     .          ( ),    ,      ()            ...

     -      ,     5000 (    ).    7000 (    7300,        15000)            ,       ? (    - 5, 7, 12  15 ,    ?   96     ,      , ? 
   ,    ,       ...      2005. 100%      (     -     , ..            (..    )

 ,     - .

----------

- :
         ,  ,    ,

----------


## Syuzan.87

.  . 
       . (      6     .)      ,    .

    .    ,    12    2.

   15440 .  30 
   15440 .   31 
_________________________
  30880 . :  61  = 506,23 . -  
506,23 * 140 = 70872,13 .      . 

 ???

----------

,          2007-2008 ,..       .    ,   2007-2008  ?(  2009 -2010  )

----------

: 
/   01.04.11-18.08.11 (140.)
./      19.08.11-03.09.11
  : 07.06.11

     1,5    08.06.11?       : 04.09.11?...

----------


## tan223

> : 
> /   01.04.11-18.08.11 (140.)
> ./      19.08.11-03.09.11
>   : 07.06.11
> 
>      1,5    08.06.11?       : 04.09.11?...


     04.09.2011
07.06.2011

----------


## tan223

> ,          2007-2008 ,..       .    ,   2007-2008  ?(  2009 -2010  )


   ,        ,     2007-2008    **

----------


## 1710

!

           ,        1,5 . , , .

  :
 2003.- 2005. -   ;
 2005. -    ;
 2005-  2010.-  ,  ;
 2010 -    -   .

      10  2011.

:

1)      ""   ,   01  2011  (       12  (     2010.   2011),      )? 
  ,      01.01.2011  31.12.2012     ""   ,   ?   ,        . 

2)           :  100%      ?

3)       , , , .?

4)            12  :  365     , ,  ..?

5)             :  140      ?

----------

1. ,    .       :  ,       .
2. 100%,    1136,99  
3.     ( 12 )  
4.  
5. 140

----------


## 1710

!  :Smilie:

----------


## NikaFox

.                1,5      23         ,  1      1,5?

----------


## eka8853

> .               1,5      23        ,  1      1,5?


   1 ?  24

----------

> 1      1,5


  :yes: 
,       -

----------


## NikaFox



----------

*NikaFox*,        ?          .   ?

----------


## NikaFox

?

----------


## eka8853

> ?

----------


## tan223

> ?


 
      ,          1.5 
          50

----------


## NikaFox

:          3    ,     50       10

----------


## tan223

> :          3    ,     50       10


1.    ,  ,      
2.  50        ,       
      ,

----------


## NikaFox

50     ,             ,

----------


## tan223

> 50     ,             ,


1.    .     ,    " ".   .  .   -    .     
2.       ,      40%  
3.  ,           /,     1,5      . -         
4. -  ,      :Smilie:

----------


## NikaFox

1,5  23    23,     1.      ?      1,5   3 .       ?        ,             
        1,5                9,   28  ?

----------

> 1,5  23    23,     1


   .           23 .         23 ,    1 



> ?


      ,       . 



> 1,5   3


        (    23.08.2011)

----------


## tan223

> 1,5  23    23,     1.      ?      1,5   3 .       ?        ,             
>         1,5                9,   28  ?


1.   
2. 50 .      (     )    
    50   , 
  ,        


http://www.agudetki.ru/blog/?sid=246

3.       ,   ,      
       ,   ,

----------


## NikaFox

.

----------

?

----------

**,              ,  .

----------


## exce2008

.
    ,  2.  .         ? (  ...)
    .    ()?

----------

*exce2008*,    -     ,      ?

----------


## exce2008

11.  14 .    .     ?

----------

.     3 ,  .    .

----------


## exce2008

...        ( )

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## ..

,    ,        -   ,  -   ,      ?

----------

,

----------


## ..

** , 
 :Smilie:

----------

,   -.     ,  1.05.2011,     26.08.08    ,  .    ,        .  ,  ,    ,    .        ,            ,         +%,      ,    ?        (    ).   ,    ,     ,          .

----------

> +%,      ,    ?.


  /   ,    (..  /)

----------


## Ktana

, ,      140 ?
       2008  , 
      ,         2    1 ?     "   "?

----------


## eka8853

> "   "?

----------


## Ktana

> 


,    ,  ?

----------


## Ekaterina72

!    17  2011 (     )
  2010 11500 - 31
  2010 11500 - 30
  2010 11500 - 31
   31 
  2010 11500 29
  10500,05 31
  11500 28
  4181,81 - 13  
 72181,86/193= 374
 374*40%= 149,60 -      !
 149,60*15() = 2244
 149,60*30 () = 4488  ..
!?              15% ( )  4488*15%= 673,2 +4488= 5161,2 -  ,    ,        !
 !

----------


## 111

, :                  1,5 .     -      (    :  -  -).      ,   -?      ?      ,     .

----------


## Raspberry

6        .     ?

----------


## tan223

> 6        .     ?



  3

----------


## Raspberry

> 3


,    .  :Smilie:

----------


## 111

.  - 1,5       ,      (  3   , !). ,    ,     ?

----------

> .  - 1,5       ,      (  3   , !). ,    ,     ?


255-

----------


## m2503

.        1,5 .  "-".

----------

, !      .      ,       :Smilie:  
2009 .  .  =119787,05 . 
2010: 01,01,10.  30,06,10.  = 58765,67.  .
 23,09,10  28,12,10.  = 37762,73 . 
    . 
 : (119787,05+58765,67+37762,73)/730*140=41485,15. 
,    ????  ,         ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,         ?


.
         ...

----------

.   ,   ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> .   ,   ?


  ,   , ,        2010., ,      -    ...  , ...

----------

> ,   , ,        2010., ,      -    ...  , ...


      2011,       = 38078,48 .(    /  5   5 ., 1  -7000 ,     ),        23.08,11.    ,        12  ,   365    140 . 
    : (37 362,73+38 079,48)/365*140=29 090,16.   ,    2 ,   .    ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 365


.
     ,       -  .          .

----------

> .
>      ,       -  .          .


/   = 6079,48 ( .. 5079,36 - , 1000 . /  3  )
   11,06,11.  28  .  06,07,11  02,08,11. 

      ?

----------

.. 5079,36 - ,...
.. 5079,48 -  :Smilie:

----------


## echinaceabel

> = 38078,48 .


5*5000+7000+6079,48 = 38079,48,   - ?
(38079,48-5079,36)/(21+28+31+30+31+30+5) * 140 = 26250,10.
   ( 31-10,  31-26).



> 2009 .  .  =119787,05 . 
> 2010: 01,01,10.  30,06,10.  = 58765,67.  .
>  23,09,10  28,12,10.  = 37762,73 .


      .
 :Smilie:

----------

echinaceabel,    !  :Smilie:  -,    :Smilie:

----------

26 01  15.06   
       26  15?   26  14

----------

** ,  15-    ,         ?

----------

,                       /  5  26.01.11  15       14.

----------

1, 5     16  15

----------


## echinaceabel

> 14


  :yes:

----------

> 


   1.5    15 .06?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 1.5    15 .06?


  :yes:

----------

c 15/06  19.10.2012?      548 ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> c 15/06  19.10.2012?      548 ?


    1,5  .
        1,5  ?

----------



----------


## echinaceabel

> 


    548  ? :Smilie:

----------

,      ))))

----------


## ZNAT XO4Y

.    .
    0,25 .        .    ,..   .
1) 4611*1,2(   )=5533
2) 5533*24/730=181,91- .
     ,, 2011   178,48, ,-184,43, 
    12,08,2011.

:178,48*20 =3569,6
:184,43*30 =5457,3
:178,48*31 =5533
:184,43*30 =5457,3
:178,48*29 =5175,92
  25 193,12

----------

,      ,    .     ,       1,5                   ,    ?

----------

> 1,5                   ,    ?


 .... ,   ?

----------

> .... ,   ?


, -  :Wink:  
      ,     ,    .     ,       1,5        ?       ,   ,    ?...

----------

?     ?  ,        ,     ** 
81- "   ,  "
 15



> * , * () ** .


    , 5    25 -  .   **

----------

> ?     ?  ,        ,     ** 
> 81- "   ,  "
>  15
> 
>     , 5    25 -  .   **


.
      (   ),       .           .

----------

,   .   -       ,    .

----------

!   2005   2006    15 ..   2006  17  2008   25 ..  18   26  2008   ,   27   ,    1,5 ,    3- .  25.07.11       01  2011,      .   ,       ,   :

         /   (  , ..)

   1      12 ..      6 .,     .      ?

        "" (  )

----------


## 2011

. , , . 
           2011  ().           2011 ,            .      ,   . 
     ,      "   ".            (  / ).     (      ).   . 
               (..  ,     )? 
          ,    (    2006    2008 ,        2010      ,    2010    2011. - ).           ? 
.

----------

> . , , . 
>            2011  ().           2011 ,            .      ,   . 
>      ,      "   ".            (  / ).     (      ).   . 
>                (..  ,     )? 
>           ,    (    2006    2008 ,        2010      ,    2010    2011. - ).           ? 
> .


     ,       
/    ,    
     ,     -     .

----------


## Raspberry

> 1      12 ..      6 .,     .      ?


    -      -  .
12000*6/183*140=55081,60 (  -    01.10.11  31.03.12) -  
2006-15000*10+25000*2=200000
2007-25000*12=300000
  2    730    140 ( ).       .      ,   280000,       ,     .
   ..        ( 2-).

----------


## 2011

,    ,          .  . 



> ,


  ,                ? 




> 


 ,     -    4611 ? 




> ,     -     .


      ... 
    (    800            50 % ): 
 - 8800
 - 8400 
 - 8400
 - 9200 
 - 8800 
 ()      4800
   /  ,      1331. 
, ,     - (  50 %).

----------

> -              ? 
> 
> 
> 
> -  ,     -    4611 ? 
> 
> 
>       ... 
>     (    800            50 % ): 
> ...


- 
-  ,    , ..     4611*24/730*140

    -     ?     ( 0,5  ) /     -    -,     -      -  
       .  12 ,   /   . . * 140

----------


## 2011

,     . 



> - 
> -  ,    , ..     4611*24/730*140


 21223 .         ?     "  "... 




> -     ?     ( 0,5  ) /     -    -,     -      -


,    ...   ,    . 

       .  12 ,   /   . . * 140[/QUOTE]

        (.. 6   15 )  56000 .  /199 . ( )  *140 = 39396 . 
    ? 
   :     ?

----------

! , !          3-  ( 2 ).        (  ).    .        ?       ,           .  !

----------

> :     ?


, .         ,    ,    .
  -   ?

----------


## Raspberry

> 


  ,        ?  :Wink:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


  :Wow:

----------


## Raspberry

> ?       ,           .  !


      , ,   .          .  :yes:

----------


## Raspberry

> 





> 


     .    ()       .  ,     -  .

----------


## echinaceabel

> -  .


  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Elena47

, .        ( 0,5  - 15000),                    1,5  -  . :            1,5 ?     ,    ...

----------

> -  .


  .      .     ,     .
56000    .     56000*(34%+13%)=26320 .
     39..,       26..   13 ..
     .

----------

> .      .     ,     .
> 56000    .     56000*(34%+13%)=26320 .
>      39..,       26..   13 ..
>      .


      -     
 ,

----------


## Madlena

, ,  3   1,5 ,        ?  :    ,      3  ,   4-    ?

----------

> , ,  3   1,5 ,        ?  :    ,      3  ,   4-    ?


1.
2. 3 
3.      - 4

----------


## 2011

> .    ()       .  ,     -  .


  .     :         : ,   ..?       2964    (34%).

----------

> .     :         : ,   ..?       2964    (34%).

----------

,              (    - ,        ),          .

* 2011*,     .  ,      -   . 

    56 000. 
  7 280      .
   19 040     . 
*    26 320. 
     39 000 .*
      ?

----------


## 84

, ,    .      2009 .       1,5  (  2011 ),   3- .   2011        ,     28       .   ?   ,     ,    -.      .        ?     ?

----------

?

----------


## 84

05.09.2001         3- , 08.09.2011-27.09.2011- ,  28.09.11-.    .

----------

05.09.2011-07.09.2011  : /3*140

----------


## 84

.     ,    ?  :     ?     ?

----------

255-   375   .       
       ,   ,

----------


## 84

.   .

----------

,
!!!,       !2009          110    13.500    .      !       !   160 .               ,..    26 ,    1.5        50 .,     13.500!        7.500,           ,           !       26  !        ,      !    ?       40%        (7.500)??       /.,!

----------

!
, ,              ?

----------


## Raspberry

> , ,              ?


,  ,      1,5  ,    3- .     1,5  3  -  .    ,  .

----------


## INDIGO1

.
        1,5 .
  .
 01  2011 ,     .
-10000
-10000
-10000
- 7619
 ,  11.09,  12.09.    1,5 .
   ?

----------


## -

!    !  01.04.11.   ! /:
 -7000=
 -8950=
 -7250=
 -11400=
 -7300=
 -8950=
 01.10.  !
    01.11.11.  !

----------


## Raspberry

(   ,    - .    ),  - ( ,  ), ..   .    140 ,    .   :yes: 
     ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> .


 - 25620 (   ).  :Wink:

----------

!   !
    !

----------

, ,     1,5 

  02.11-  9.02.2013
   2010- 2011

 2010-33441,25
2010-19227,31 (5 )
2011-27022,35
 2011-31251,03
 2011-32505,84 (14  -  02,04,11-15,04,11)
2011-14258,74
 2011-31105,45 (2 30,05  )
 00
 00
 00
-00 
 00 (  16.10  ,    16   1.11)
     188811,36 -191=988,54*40%*30,4=12020,66-   . ?     2.11?     -      ?.   
     1,5    8.02  9.02,2013 ..   09,08,2011

----------


## echinaceabel

> 188811,36 -191=988,54*40%*30,4=12020,66-   . ?     2.11?     -      ?.   
>      1,5    8.02  9.02,2013 ..   09,08,2011


12020,66/30*29=11619,97 ( ),   .
 09.02.2013.

----------

.       ?     2013   28    28 ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 2013   28    28 ?


  :yes:

----------

,  :

      .       /  - (,   )?

        - ()?

----------


## echinaceabel

> /  - (,   )?


  :yes: 



> - ()?


  :yes:

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## Helen979

,   ,         1,5 :
  .       10.06.2011  26.10.11,  22.08.2011,      27.10.2011    22.02.2013.           . :
 : 01.10.2010  30.09.2011 (12 )     :
 10.06.2011  30.09.2011 ( 113 .)
      252 . (365-113),      : 183333,34. 
(183333,34 / 252 ) * 0,4 * 30,4 = 8846,65 -         1,5 .    2011 - (8846,65/31)*5 = 1426,88,    2013 = 6950,87.
     .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,   ,         1,5 :
>   .       10.06.2011  26.10.11,  22.08.2011,      27.10.2011    22.02.2013.           . :
>  : 01.10.2010  30.09.2011 (12 )     :
>  10.06.2011  30.09.2011 ( 113 .)
>       252 . (365-113),      : 183333,34. 
> (183333,34 / 252 ) * 0,4 * 30,4 = 8846,65 -         1,5 .    2011 - (8846,65/31)*5 = 1426,88,    2013 = 6950,87.
>      .


  :yes:

----------


## Helen979

:Smilie:

----------


## 27vvn

-         2010 ?

----------

*27vvn*,  -   ,   .

----------


## Vesna-S

50        ?            ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 50


  50?

----------

> ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 50?


 -.

----------

50  + ,  ,        ( 1206)

----------


## echinaceabel

> 50  + ,  ,        ( 1206)


.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## befree

, 
     1.02.11    1.12.11...........    !!!!!!!
/   , .. +++ +  (     )
    .........

----------


## Raspberry

.   :yes:

----------


## befree

,      ?????  365  ()        1.02.11  1.12.11?????

----------

> 1.02.11  30.11.11?????


  :yes:

----------


## befree

!!!!!!!!
      ......  ........      12 !!

----------


## befree

...

----------

.........   ( )   25 .........       ,    365   ??????

----------

*befree*,  375   .

----------


## NikaFox

!

   ,     
-8000
-6000
-8000
-4923,08

   13  17

  14  25

  -711.78
 -1565.92
   35897.45

----------


## .

>

----------


## NikaFox

,              ?

----------

> ,              ?


   ,         
  -   ,  ,     375
  ,       (   ) -  , ,    ,   -

----------


## NikaFox

.    (26923,08:121-40%)*30,4=4058,596 ?          (31+31+28+31)?

----------

> .    (26923,08:121-40%)*30,4=4058,596 ?          (31+31+28+31)?


 -40%???
*40%
   ,     (..  , , /  /)

----------


## -1980

,    /    
1.             ?
2.    -      ?
3.      ?

----------


## -1980

??  :Embarrassment:    ..
1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6    
7  - 15 000
8  - 15 000
9  - 15 000
10  - 15 000
11  - 15 000
12  - 15 000
 90 000
  183
  90 000 / 183 = 491,80
: 491,80 * 140  = 68852,46

----------

*-1980*, 
1.
2.   
3.

----------


## echinaceabel

> 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6


 - ?

----------


## -1980

> - ?


     , ..   (  ),   .   - -           )

----------


## -1980

> *-1980*, 
> 1.
> 2.   
> 3.


**,    :Smilie: 
 ...
  4-    1, 6  7, ..  .. 
  ,      ?   ,     ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> , ..   (  ),   .


     /,    .

----------

> 4-    1, 6  7, ..  ..









> ,      ?  ,     ?


     ,      ,   ,

----------

, ,     1,5   ?

----------


## zhanna35288



----------

,,                (280000)??       2- ?    ?     ,        ?

----------

> ,,                (280000)??







> 2- ?    ?     ,       ?


      ;       ,

----------

! , !          3-  ( 2 ).        (  ).    . 
      ? 
      ,           . 
       ?  ?
  ,        ?
 !

----------

,      ,   2   -   )     ?

----------


## Raspberry

!!!   !   :Big Grin:

----------


## NikaFox

((26923,08/105)*40%)*30,4=3118,08

----------


## -

.  ,        100 .     2   .   :Smilie: 
 ,:
           1,5 . ,  ,   .
   2-,     ..   :
1)   2000, 2300, 2012     ?  -       ?
2)       ?
3)   "-", ,    (+.  ??????)    365 (   ?,) ,   30,4 ?  40%      ?

----------


## Raspberry

> "-", ,


    , ,     ( ,  ).



> 30,4 ?  40%      ?


.



> 


. . .
2000 - /
2300 - 
2012 - 



> ?


.
 375  .  :yes:

----------


## Raspberry

> ((26923,08/105)*40%)*30,4=3118,08


 ,    103  .
 - 31
 - 31-6 (13.01-17.01+1 /)
 - 28
 - 31-12 (14.03-25.03)
31+25+28+19=103  :yes:

----------


## -

Raspberry, !  ! :yes:

----------


## NikaFox

?

----------


## Raspberry

> ?





> , ,     ( ,  ).


  :yes:

----------


## NikaFox



----------


## 17.58

,     -     06 ,   3  ,  45 000, ..      ,        (43 ),         9 ,            (  ),       ,     ,          (  11 ..).
   ?      ,..      .
.

----------


## 85

, ,    :
 2010 -  16912
 2011  32881,70 (     14   8351.70,   -9169.60)
 2011  6738,33 (  14 ,  4 - 427 )
 2011  17935,50
 2011  27647,00
 2011  19692,75 (     2910.60)
 2011  22232,53 (   14  -9156.28,  1 )
 2011  4428,38 (  27 )
 2011  15265.88 (  3 )
 2011  13821 (  13 )
 2011  15500 ( 4 )
 2011  8000 (  17 )
 :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## 16

> ,     -     06 ,   3  ,  45 000, ..      ,        (43 ),         9 ,            (  ),       ,     ,          (  11 ..).
>    ?      ,..      .
> .


 ,   
           /  
  /,  
    ( )   
                ,

----------


## 16

> , ,    :
>  2010 -  16912
>  2011  32881,70 (     14   8351.70,   -9169.60)
>  2011  6738,33 (  14 ,  4 - 427 )
>  2011  17935,50
>  2011  27647,00
>  2011  19692,75 (     2910.60)
>  2011  22232,53 (   14  -9156.28,  1 )
>  2011  4428,38 (  27 )
> ...


       ?
        12        /, , 
  ()        ,    140

----------


## 85

> ?
>         12        /, , 
>   ()        ,    140


    20  2011 .  :Smilie:

----------

** ,   , , ,  :     3   1-    ,     1,5  .    ,      1,5   ,  ,     1,5   -      ,  ?    :Embarrassment:

----------

,

----------

)))

----------


## OlikSm

.    .  ,    0,5 , ..  4 .  3000.   ,     2  , .    0,5   .          1,5 ? 4388,67?     0,5       ?

----------


## Raspberry

> 4388,67


  :yes:    .



> 0,5       ?


 .

----------


## OlikSm

1,5       ,    .?   ?(   ...)

----------


## Raspberry

> ..


,         .



> ?(   ...)


?    , .. 40%   /     2- . :yes:

----------


## OlikSm

> ?


.   ()      1,5 ..     ?    /  ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ()      1,5


.



> ?    /  ?


,  , ..    ,       . . ,        .            ,    .  :Wink:

----------


## OlikSm

*Raspberry*,      ! :Wow:

----------

, ,    3- ,    ,                 , ..   ?

----------

..
           3 (26  2009     ) ... 26      ..
  26000. (  13%) 

  12  

                      (,   13%)
2008      03          2000       32039,37
2008      04          2000       28081,34   
2008      04          2012        2534,14
2008      05          2000       39422,90
2008      06          2000       28925,00
2008      07          2000       34119,57 
2008      07          2012        5763,52
2008      08          2000       38988,29
2008      09          2000       32881,34  
2008      10          2000        8876,81
2008      10          2012        8024,00
2008      11          2000       19157,81
2008      11          2300       11075,13
2008      12          2000       11304,35
2009      01          2000       26000,00
2009      01          2300       14572,50
2009      02          2000       26000,00
2009      03          2012       25665,24

    ,   ,    (  )    ..

----------

,  , !!!     :      ,         ,   ,  ,  : ,  ... /    10.000,  ,        3.700,   ...

----------


## LIZI

1        1.5    50      3- .  ?     50 ?

----------

,    1    :Wink: 
.     .

----------


## Raspberry

> 50 ?


   .  :yes:

----------


## Val.Ku

! ,         1,5   -  .  .    2010 ,       .

 :

 2010 -  20000
 2011  -    9000 -   21 
 2011 -   9000 -   28 
 2011      -   8700  -  11 
 2011   - 18000
 2011   -       7800   -  5 
 2011 -      20000 -   17 
 2011  -      8500
 08  -     
     :  " "    2    ?

----------


## Raspberry

.    ,  -?

----------


## Val.Ku

.

----------


## Raspberry

.  /, ,   . ,  ,     . .

----------


## Val.Ku

-  20000
 -   21 
 -   28 
 - 7500
 - 18000
 - 7200
 - 13000   17 
 - 8500
       ,    .      16 .    -    .

----------


## Raspberry

> -


.     ?
20000+7500+18000+7200+13000+8500/31+10(.)+20()+30+26()+13()+?

----------


## Val.Ku

11  2012 .
  8 .

----------


## Raspberry

.     7  .     2012,   2010    .   - 12 ., ..    - 01.01.11-31.12.11    :yes:

----------


## Val.Ku

,       . 
   - 1500

----------


## Raspberry

> ,       .


.   12 .    - .



> - 1500


:
7500+18000+7200+13000+8500+1500/99+31()+7(.)=55700/137=406,57*30,4*40%=*4943,89*  :yes:

----------


## Val.Ku

.

----------


## Pobeda-211

!
  :      ?
    ,     3000 ,(  )     - 50000 !
   ?
 .

----------

,          ,      1,5  ,

----------


## Pobeda-211

,     , ?

----------


## Pobeda-211

:       140   -    ?
      :
1.  (     )
2.     
3.       .
  ?
 )

----------

> , ?






> 140   -    ?



  140             .  -  ,  .

----------

> ,     , ?


 ,,    (  15 - !)     ,  13800 .

----------


## Pobeda-211

!     ?
 ,       ""...

----------


## soroka32

! , .  05.2010      ,   2011      .  2007-06.2010      , /  2009-370..,   2010 - 105..  1  2011       ,  5000 .     .  26.10.2011-09.11.2011   ( ) 30    ,  .                .     ,   ,        .  !

----------


## Raspberry

> ,        .


.  :yes: 



> /  2009-370..,   2010 - 105..


       .        , .   . ,   :
(370 000+105 000/730)*140 ( )  :yes: 

http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/fss21.htm
          - 438,87 ( 2011 .),    ,   .
   .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## soroka32

,      ,     " "     (  )    .   /      .          /,     ?

----------

a 50         ,      , ,   ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,      , ,   ?


  :yes:

----------

> 


     - 5 ,  ..        ,        :Big Grin:

----------


## Raspberry

- 50 .    .

----------


## Raspberry

> ,      ,     " "     (  )    .   /      .          /,     ?


   ,      -,  .  .  .

----------


## _

, ,         1,5 .    - 2060,41.   2011.   2194,33.       2060,41      ???

----------

> 


  :yes: .  ,  .

----------


## _

, ,  !  :Smilie:  
  ,   .          ,    ,       ))

----------

*_*,  .  -     ,    .

----------

,  !
     ,   !
 ,     ,   ?
  ,    2011 .                 .    ,          02.12.2011.       ,       ,  ,   ... :Big Grin: 
, ,        ?
 ,    ,     .

----------


## Raspberry

10      ,       /.

----------

, , ,  (20.12.2011)           ,       10  (   ) .    ,    2012 ( .)   140 .  ? ..       ?

----------


## Raspberry

> 2012 ( .)   140 .  ? ..       ?


.  :Big Grin:

----------

!!! ,    !
    -     ...        ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ?


...       .  :Big Grin:

----------

,  :
  01.01.2010  31.08.2010   0,5 
 01.09.10  31.12.2011  1,0 .
    2       730?       8   0,5 ?????

----------


## Raspberry

> 730?       8   0,5 ?????


.

----------

> - 50 .    .


,   2       , ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


  :yes:

----------

,                   ?

----------

> 


.

----------


## --

. , .    2- .  26        .   ,        2010.         300 000 ,  ,       5  150 000  .            ?         415 000 ?

----------


## Aduoli

, , !

   255-   375,                 1,5...  ,     ,     -.  ??    10 , - -  8 ((

----------

> .


"*    ..."*
           ?         ?
 :Frown:      ,        700 .

----------


## Raspberry

> ?


.




> ?


.




> ,        700 .


.   ,   ,    .  :yes:

----------


## Raspberry

> ?


.




> 415 000 ?


  .      .  :yes:

----------


## --

*Raspberry*, 
 !!!

----------


## 78

,   !!
      -   05  2009-12  2012 . 
  2012     ..
,            13  2012   2012?????

----------


## Raspberry

.  :Wink:    .   :Big Grin:

----------


## 78

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
 2008      )132191,00 (  /,/) 182 . (  143 )
2009    -20200 (  /,/) 31 . ( 16 )

----------


## Raspberry

2007     :yes:

----------

> ,   ,    .


 ,  ... ..   2011    , ,   2012   .        2012        (,   ).

----------


## Raspberry

.  .  :Big Grin:

----------

> .  .


  , !  ::nyear:: 
    ,    .  :Big Grin:

----------

, .     ,    ,  ,     ,      , .. ,     .      2010   .  ??

----------


## zhanna35288

!                  ...   ??

----------


## 78

> !                  ...   ??


 ,     ,   -  438,87 ,  2012 465,20

----------


## _

, ,  .

    /  ,  /  15.11.2011 . 
 , :
1.    2011   2012? (      2009  2010 ?)
2.     /   /?
3.      1-  2012 ,       ,   ?

  .

----------


## Raspberry

> 2.     /   /?


, .    /.



> 1.    2011   2012?





> /


    .       ? ?




> 3.      1-  2012 ,       ,   ?


.




> (      2009  2010 ?


.

----------


## Raspberry

> 2010   .  ??


.     ,    31.12.2012 .  :yes:

----------


## Raspberry

> - 438,87 ,  2012 465,20


  ,        +,      .

----------


## _

> , .    /.


        /?   ?
      CC- - :Frown: 




> ?


 :yes: 

 !!! :Smilie: 

, :          438,87? (2011 )

----------


## Raspberry

> /?   ?


.        ()     ,       .     /,        140 ,   .     , .., ,  01.12.2011   - ,  /  .      ,     /    ,      140 .




> 438,87? (2011 )


  ,        ,    ,       2011,  .   :yes:

----------

!
    .
, , 2012.  "",     "-"?
  3   ,   2010.   15 000 .,   2011. - 7 000.,    2011.   ./.,      7 000 .   2011. 33  (..  ).     27  2012., ..    -  2 .
  ,    ,    ...- ,     "-",   ,       ,    ...

----------


## _

*Raspberry*,  ,   ?
 ,        .
      5 000   , ,    4402 .
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raspberry

*_*,    .  :Big Grin:   , .. /  1/2  (    15.11?)       , .



> 2012.  ""


. #3122




> ,       ,    ...


.     - /  2 /2 .        .  2010-2011/730 .

----------


## _

*Raspberry*,    :yes: 
 :yes: 
     ?       :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raspberry

,     .  ,      ,    .   :yes:

----------


## nillidiya

!
    ,  6   12 ,              ,     12  2012.

----------


## petms

**, 

    -

----------


## petms

*nillidiya*, 

,  -

----------


## Raspberry

> ,  6   12 ,


  :yes:

----------


## nillidiya



----------


## Raspberry

> ,  -


    -    ,             .

----------


## nillidiya

,   6 ,   ,  6  12 ,       ,      ,       2010 ,  2011  120000. ,

----------


## Raspberry

> 6  12 ,


.  :yes: 


> 


  .

----------

.
 .     2010 .     3689,45  .        2010,2011     .    ,       ?   .

----------

**,     ,        2010-2012 .     .

----------

1,5 ,   2011 ?

----------

.  ,          1,5 .   \    2009  2010 .( 29.08.11  15,01,12-/)
   15,12,10  15,01,11   15,12,09  15,01,10??

----------

! ,         2011 ,        ,     2012 ? 
 ""   :
      ,       (40%)        ,      1,06,  1  2012          ,              ,    1,06.

..     13825,60 *1,06 = 14655,14 ??? ?

----------

> ! ,         2011 ,        ,     2012 ? 
>  ""   :
>       ,       (40%)        ,      1,06,  1  2012          ,              ,    1,06.
> 
> ..     13825,60 *1,06 = 14655,14 ??? ?


 ,        ,        .    ,  40%   ,     .    ?

----------

40%   ,      .

----------

,    ( )?.    .    (  )    .    8 ,   85200.

----------


## 505

> ,        ,        .    ,  40%   ,     .    ?


   .       415000/365 * 0,4*40% = 13825,80   .    ...
     .     2011 ,     2009  2010 ,    415000+415000 .    -     2012 .  2012     .

----------


## Aranid

, .            1,5 .      28  2009.        ,   -,     -.

----------

*Aranid*,  .           .

----------

> ,    ( )?.    .    (  )    .    8 ,   85200


    ?      ,       ,   48  ,             (   4   )

----------

8  85200,       171,       85200/171=498,25*40%*30,4=6058,72,  -?              .             .

----------

> 171


 



>

----------

85200/245*40%*30,4=4228,76 (  ) ( 85200   ,  245     )
   347,76 ( )*140= 48686,4

----------

,     ?

----------

,   140

----------

.          1,5   .       ,    .

----------

> ,   140


    .           ,   (  ,     )   .         () ?

----------

1  2011.     140    10  2012.     ,    .   01.05.11-31.12.11  85200 ().

----------

,   .

----------

01.05.2011-31.12.2011
      ,   :
   2012,      
   2012,   01.06.2011-31.12.2011

----------

.       *140  .

----------



----------


## Nass

, ! -   !
         (   ,      ).          .
        1,5  6 ..,   28 ..    ,            ,   .
,    ,      255    .
   "  ,        ,    ,      ,           ,         ".
        ?

   ,      ,          ? 2- ?

----------

> ,   .


    ,    -    .     365*2=730.



> ?


 212-   



> ,     *     ? 2- ?


  4 
       -

----------


## Nass

** ,    !!!
 .  4            ?

----------


## vika-s

2012         12 ?

----------

*vika-s*, 
*Nass*,         ,   .   4 ( -      ),    , ,     .

----------


## Nass

** ,    !!!  ,       .   :Embarrassment:   :Smilie:

----------


## Nass

.   ,         , ,   ..       730?            ?
   -   4      .

----------

.

----------


## Raspberry

> , ,   ..


  .   :yes:

----------


## Nass

** , *Raspberry*,  . !!!
  .   :Smilie:

----------

.     2008 ,  2010     ,        ,   "   ".     1      12 ..,   ,            5 .,           !       ,     .    -  2010 ,     - - . !!!    ?

----------


## Raspberry

.     .        40%  .  :yes:  375

----------

,     ...      -  ?   (((  ?

----------

?

----------


## Raspberry

> -  ?


  .   .




> ?


   .  2010     .  2011-2012  .  2013 .    .

----------


## Raspberry

.      .

----------

?

----------

"        2010 ,    2011 ,   .      2010 ,        .       1  2011      ,    .      ,  , ,  "     ?

----------


## Raspberry

.  ,     .

----------


## Raspberry

> ?


/  12 .      1,5 , , .    2008-2009  -    .    255 , 343 , 375 .

----------


## Fanni

01.11.2007.   2008             .   2011  ,  10     /      26.12.11  10.01.12.    11.01.12.     /?   ?

----------

2009-2010.         :
1.   (4611*24/730)
2.   2007-2008      
3.   2006-2007

----------


## Fanni

,      2012 ?        2012     730,   ?

----------

2011-2012.   2011

----------


## Fanni

.      03.01.2012  04.01.2012      1,5.      (2009-2010)   2010-2011,            2011   .

----------

*Fanni*,     -  255- ?   - 2010-2011.    ,         /  ,      .

     ?     .       .

----------


## Fanni

,   ,      ,    2009   ,  2010 .

----------

2009-2010.        2011- 2009-

----------



----------


## Fanni

. 255-   ,       ,      .   :yes:

----------

,               . ,   7   8,        ?
 2012     ,        (  )   ,  ?

----------

,        ?

----------

> . ,   7   8,        ?

----------

, , ,        100%?     ?

----------

, ... 
        (   -  )   ,            12    7    ?

----------

,   :Smilie:   100%

----------


## Kompash

, , !        1,5    2011.     ""   - 13825,75,   / -  .  2012 .   - 14625,00 . 
   ( /     )    ?          ? !

----------


## -1980

,     /, ..  .            16 ?

----------



----------


## -1980

** ,  !   :Smilie:

----------

, ?

----------



----------


## --

!     :Smilie:    2011.     .      ,    ,   ..       - ,          .     ,     ,      ...      ,  ,         :Frown:  ,      ,     ?

----------


## --

...          ,        (    )   400 ?  ,        11.,        ... ,    :Frown:   ,         ... ?    10 ...      , ..      ...     ...    ...    ...    ... (((   :Frown:

----------

> ,      ,     ?


,   -6-3,      .         



> ,        (    )   400


     ?



> 


 ?



> 10


   .

----------


## Mousy

1,5    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

          ,         ?

    :
    03.05.2010  31.08.2010.  01.09.2010  18.01.2011 -     .  18.01.2011 -   1,5 

 : 
 -  36782  29
 36782  30
 36782  31
 36782  31

(36782*4)/121 = 1215,93

(415000/365) = 1136,99

1136,99*30,4*40% = 13825,79

      - 13825,7.


         ,       ?

.

----------

,           1,5 ,  ,    ?

----------

> ,          1,5 ,


    ?



> ?


217- ,

----------

,  !
, ,       :Redface: .
20  2012    ( 02.12.2011  19.04.2012)        " ".     .

    :
  2010   2011 ()    11 500 . ,  , ,   .

12 .  11 500 . = 138 000 .
138 000 . : 365  = 378,08 .
378,08 .  140  = 52 931,20 .

:
1.  ,     (  )?
2.      , ..  ?
3.       ,          (   )...    3      ?
4.     ?

  ! :yes:

----------

!
 .    2- 
              ?      ?

----------

1. 
2. 
3. ,     .   
4.

----------

> 1. 
> 2. 
> 3. ,     .   
> 4.


 , ! :yes: 
,  !!! :Redface:

----------

> ?
> 
> 217- ,


, ,           . .

----------


## 84

,   , ,         .
  -  6 ,       01.05.11.
   -  30.09.11  16.02.12.
 -    15000 ,  .
, ,   .
      , ,  ,      -. 

  -          ( ).

 , ,        -.
 .

----------

,           50     3- ?

----------

> -    15000 ,


 15000*4,6=69.. 
15000*40%=6000

----------

> ,           50     3- ?


       ,

----------

> ,


..      1,5 ?         ?

----------

,  " 50 "
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=324331

----------

> ,  " 50 "
> http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=324331


,
!

----------


## 84

> 15000*4,6=69.. 
> 15000*40%=6000


  ?

----------

*84*,          ,   .    .   .    -     , -.

----------


## Mousy

,         ?

    :
    03.05.2010  31.08.2010.  01.09.2010  18.01.2011 -     .  18.01.2011 -   1,5 

 : 
 -  36782  29
 36782  30
 36782  31
 36782  31

(36782*4)/121 = 1215,93

(415000/365) = 1136,99

1136,99*30,4*40% = 13825,79

      - 13825,7.


         ,       ?

.

----------

*Mousy*,        (       ),      (  )

----------


## Mousy

** , .

----------

)  !

1.    04.11.11,     10.01.12,         :
.   2011 - 11703,13.
.   2012 - 12405,32.

2.   04.01.12,        1,5      ..  10.01.12    10.01.12,  :
.  04.01.12
.  10.01.12

----------


## .

1.    2011 ,     2011 
2.      4 ,   ?      10 ?

----------

*.*   !!!  !!!
 2.       10

----------


## hiker

:
           / ,       /
   ,             
 ,    ,      ?
 ,      ,      /      .
 "" ,

----------


## -8

,  !
   !
     2009 ,          1,5 ,        3 ,        2010 .
   .   2010                .    .     ,      ,      .
   ,        ?     ?
 .         ,    1,5      ,       .
      ,      ,   ,     ,    ,   140 ,         .

----------


## -8

...
    ...
     8 ,  06.05.2008 - 04.01.2009, 5     
          - 17000, 26 
        - 17000, 30 
        - 17000, 31 
      - 17000, 31 
   - 20000, 30 
    - 20000, 31 
      - 20000, 30 
    - 20000, 31 
     - 0, 4 

 148000/244 = 606,56

  - 606,56*140=84,918

   ?

  ,   

    ,   94,  98    ,   ,    .

  .     .   -    (,     2-?    ?)

    ,    ?        ?  ?

----------

.          . 
1.   -  ( )
  15.02.12  03.07.12
  :
 2011 20690
 2011  20690
 2011 20690
 2011 20690
 2011 20690
 2011 20690
 2011 20690
 2011 30 000
 2011  30 000
 2011  30 000
 2011 30 000
 2012  30 000
 294 830
294 830: 365 = 807,75 - ..  (, .  . )
807.75 *140 = 113 085,00 -         
2.      ?    ?
3.                     (            )
4.            1,5           1,5 
5.             1 ? 
6.         1      ?
7.    ,      ?           ?

 )

----------

1.   ,    
2.    - 10   ,        
3. **     ,  
4. 
5. 
6.      
7.

----------

)))

----------


## -8

3232  3233!
 39,  ,   (
    ,   ,    (

----------


## Irina429

!
  07.02.2012.     . ? (  ?)
   .       ?
  1.5       ? 40%  .  /     ?

----------

> 07.02.2012.     . ? (  ?)


12405,32




> .       ?







> 1.5       ?


 




> 40%  .  /


 .   .




> ?


     ,

----------


## Ergant

!   19.03    ... ,    ,       ?  ?..  :Smilie:   )

----------

> ?


  :yes:

----------

!       ,      .    !!!

  2008       .   104330.         7000 .
  2011              .
  116000. 
    " " .  ,            .       . 

  ,         , , !

 !!!!

----------


## vika-s

> !       ,      .    !!!
> 
>   2008       .   104330.         7000 .
>   2011              .
>   116000. 
>     " " .  ,            .       . 
> 
>   ,         , , !
> 
>  !!!!


  - -    
  -.   2006,2007  ,        730

----------

, -      ?   ?

----------


## vika-s

> , -      ?   ?

----------

,      ,   1  .    20 000 .      5 .    " " -  12 ..    ?

----------

> ,  1  .    20 000 .


  20000*4,6=92000
   , ..   .  ,   ,     ,    ..,  ..

----------


## -8

-  (

----------

!      2- . 5-    1,5 ,       ?  ?

----------


## Marusia8

,     :
  2010      = 5000 .;  15  2011 .
    21  2011     = 7000 .
   11  2012

----------

**,   /29 * 5

----------

*Marusia8*,     32 200

----------


## zhelena

!           .  :      2006  (  -).  11.01.2010 -    (1    , ..     11.01.10),       1,5   3- . (     1,5  - ,    ).      10.03.2012    .     , ..   ,      ,   .  2008  2009 (    max,  . ).    .  ,      2009  2010 ( .    ), ..  2010 -  1     2010      2009  (..  ,  . .  .).    : 1.   ? 2.   ,    .   2  ( 2009 -  (  ) 700 ..,   2010 - 99 .. ((415+99)/730*140  (700+99)/730*140? 3.   -     2008  2009 .

----------


## zhelena

!           .  :      2006  (  -).  11.01.2010 -    (1    , ..     11.01.10),       1,5   3- . (     1,5  - ,    ).      10.03.2012    .     , ..   ,      ,   .  2008  2009 (    max,  . ).    .  ,      2009  2010 ( .    ), ..  2010 -  1     2010      2009  (..  ,  . .  .).    : 1.   ? 2.   ,    .   2  ( 2009 -  (  ) 700 ..,   2010 - 99 .. ((415+99)/730*140  (700+99)/730*140? 3.   -     . . / 2008  2009 .

----------


## -1980

*zhelena*, ,     2        ..     ,     ,   12      .

----------

1  2011 ,       ,        ,          (        1,5 )?    ,     2      ?

----------

> ,


 .             



> ,     2      ?


 2,       / .     4.

----------

.
      , ..  
  04.04.11-21.08.11.     4330
 (4330 * 24 / 730) * 140 = 19 930 .

  . :
1)  /.  .    2 .   ?  *30,4?
2)  ,     ?  ,  ,   ,        - 19930,    - 0.
3)    19930?  . , ,       .   , ,   . ?
4)     .  ?
5)            . ,   .  ? -      . ?
6)             1,5 .
         01.-1.09  31.12.10  ( 87,18) *30,4=2650,27
7)   .    ,     ,     .  ,    .   ?     ?   .    ?

 ,    .

----------

> , ..


     ?          ?

----------

> ?          ?




 87,18
,      /  ...
,   .   2-   ,   /  
        2  ,       2   ? 
    ?   ,    2011     2     ?

----------

> 2  ,       2   ? 
>     ?   ,    2011     2     ?


      .     
  ,

----------

27.02.2012  16.07.2012  2011  /  77000,  2010 -115850    ,  2010     11 ,    2010,      ,        2010   1             ?            11  2010+1  2011?

----------

> 27.02.2012  16.07.2012  2011  /  77000,  2010 -115850    ,  2010     11 ,    2010,      ,        2010   1             ?            11  2010+1  2011?


     ?

----------

4    2010-2011    
        01.02.2011  31.01.2012

 ,           ?

----------

> 4    2010-2011    
>         01.02.2011  31.01.2012
> 
>  ,           ?


        ,                      2    38922,8    1   01.02.2010  01.02.2011.    48270,60

----------

-     ,     ,

----------

> -     ,     ,

----------

!        1,5
:      ,      (   2011)
..      

02.04.12                 1,5

1.   


     = *40%

2.   
      2010,2011
(    2011    ,     2009,2010 ?)
...= /730
=.. *40%*30,4


 ?

----------



----------

> 


!

----------


## Gala_gl

,  ,  :           ,  2010  2011 ,       2-   ,     2011             .   !     2011     .  ,         ,    ,       . :                    2011(    2010  2011)???               ,           ?

----------

,    .
  06.04.12
  2010 : 62467,60 ( ).   2011 : 49770.
 : (62467,60+49770)/730*140=21525,02.

 :    :  11  11 - 25348. ( ), -   -97,
    : - 2012 -20000., - . - 41.
(25348+20000)/(97+41)*140=46005,40.

   -. ?
.

----------

,  .          2010 .  17.10.2013 .         2010 .  50 .. (  ),    2010 .    1,5  4711 .  ,    .  8000  +  1,15.   2012 .         -    2012 .,                .        - .              ?           ?            ,       6 ?           ?          ,     ,     ?            ,       (   50 ..)?   , ,    ...

----------


## Meraya

!     :    2009      ,   2010 .      . 1.5 .       2- ,   .      0      12 ., 2    (   2011   2012),     .1..14 255   .  28.09.2010 N243-  12 .       . 1.5  (   2009   2010)?    . .,   4 .,      ?

----------

*Meraya* 12     .

----------

?   - ?

----------

,   ,  ,           ,       ,   ,    ,

----------


## Meraya

>    , ,       ( .1 .14 255     28.09.2010 .)            (   2009   2010),     .,  -         .

----------


## jb72

, , .     .    12.02.09  01.07.09.     ,   01.02.2008  31.01.2009  (146757,20/333=440,71).        1,5      -  09.03.2010  26.07.2010 .,  ,     , ..   ,      .           3- , ..        .      26.04.2012  12.09.2012 .   ,     -           2007, 2008 ,       730 ?      ?  .

----------

! 
, , .          2011 .  01  (      01 ) 2011   .   ?         ,         .  ?     , ..  4611 .

----------

,   .   ,   .     ,   ,

----------


## Zlata84

!      ,   .                       ???        ???              ???                  ...  ... :Redface:

----------


## milang

.   .      23  2011   10  2012          .       1,5    .   2009  2010   2011  2010.   22  2012.

----------

> ???

----------

*milang*,      2010-2011 .    2011     2009.

----------


## milang

.          2011  2009    .    23 .    ..

----------

.   14 255-           / ,     .

----------


## milang

.    .        22  2011 .       2009       1,5    ,            2011 . .

----------

*milang*,  -       3285?
     2011 ,    .   ,   2011       , ,   .

----------


## frosya-girl

!   ,                1,5 .    2009,     - 3000,    2009 -   -  6000.     2010.        12000,  - 460 ,    60000.       4350,   2012    .       10000. :          1,5 ?         ,        ,   ,    2.      2010 .    .

----------

.         ,       2010  (230 .).      0,25 .   2010   ,  -. ..    .  :    151,59    . 0,25 .       ?

----------


## Marusia8

, ,            .  !

----------

2  3   343-  08.12.2010     21-  25.02.2011             01  2011. (       12 ,    )

----------

!  ,        1    2009    10000    625,           ,     .     3-         140   .   ?       (   2008  2007   ).  !

----------


## kiry

> 2008  2007


,      /   



> 


  -

----------


## zhanna35288

2012.       ( 23.08.12 - 09.01.13).

   ,       2010                   ..     01.04.12 - 31.07.12?           ?

----------



----------


## zhanna35288

?

----------


## 2607

, ,   2     ,       -, .. .. -   ?     (..  ,   ?),       ?

----------

.
 !  ,  .          1,5   12.04.2013. (  01.08.11.).          2009+2010/730*140.  01.11.2012.  .
1.          (2009+2010),   2011.  ?
2.       1,5     01.11.2012.?
 .

----------

1.         2009-2010,      12      
2. .          ,

----------

> , ,   2     ,       -, .. .. -   ?     (..  ,   ?),       ?


,   -   /,        
  ""

----------

> 1.         2009-2010,      12      
> 2. .          ,


 .

----------

;1.         2009-2010,      12      
2. .          ,   [/QUOTE]

      -,           1,5      -,             1,5. ..         ?

----------

!
    -,          1,5    -?

----------

**,   -?      .
,    ,    ,        .

----------

> **,   -?      .
> ,    ,    ,        .


   ,   .

----------


## zhanna35288

!    05.05.2008

14.04.09 - 31.08.09   
01.09.09. - 13.02.10   1,5 


05.12.11 - 21.04.12 
23.04.12 - 17.08.2013   1,5 

     (   23.04.12 - 17.08.2013)    2008?        01.04.08 - 31.03.09 ?

----------

> (   23.04.12 - 17.08.2013)    2008?        01.04.08 - 31.03.09 ?



    2  2007-2008      ,

----------


## -36

15.05.12 .          1.5               ( 20,02-08,07,12) ..  09.07.12-15.11.2013.    01.07.11-30.06.2012?

----------

> 15.05.12 .          1.5               ( 20,02-08,07,12) ..  09.07.12-15.11.2013.    01.07.11-30.06.2012?


,

----------


## -36



----------


## zhanna35288

?       23.04.11 - 31.03.2012...   11  2008..

----------

*zhanna35288*,

----------


## zhanna35288

......        ?...       ...      10  11,       2008?

----------

,  ,  .  -    -     .

----------


## zhanna35288

?           -      ??

----------

> ?           -      ??


 
        -    
   ,  ,  ?
     ,       ,      ,     :Smilie:

----------

01.09.09. - 13.02.10   1,5 
05.12.11 - 21.04.12 

   14.02.10  04.12.11        3- ?

----------


## zhanna35288

...    1,5    13.02.10,   03.12.10.,        ... 05.12.11 (   )

----------

.

----------


## zhanna35288

?  40%  ??

----------

40%   -

----------


## zhanna35288



----------


## -36

** ,     -,          09.07.12-15.11.13   ,  /    01.07.11-30.06.12.     98 000,00 -  14 000,00 =98 000 (    31,31,30,31,30,31,31=214
 98 000 /214 *30,4*40%=5568,59     ? ,    2012  ?

----------

-      .     ?
  :             ,

----------

, 
      2013,  ,        .
 01  2012       .         ?
 ,     ?
/ ,  2012 - 14000,00
14000/61 = 32131,15
          .           ?
  !

----------


## -36

20.02.2012-08,07.2012   98 000+ 9100,00=107100

----------


## -36

107100/233 (   20 )*30,4*40%

----------


## -36

-  :Embarrassment:

----------

)

----------


## -36

107100  / 233 * 30.4*40%  = 5589.42

----------

> , 
>       2013,  ,        .
>  01  2012       .         ?
>  ,     ?
> / ,  2012 - 14000,00
> 14000/61 = 32131,15
>           .           ?
>   !


 ...     8 ,   ,  2012
          731,      2 
5205/731*24*140=23924,49
.. 14000/731*140 = 2681,26

----------


## 1402

:
    5 ,    .   2013           1,5 ().     34  ,   \   . ,  ,    ,         ?   ,      ,     (       ),        1,5 .
        ?

----------

.
   ,     12

----------


## 220981

!
    2010 .          2013 .             6000,          1,5     2500   .(40%   ).           2013  4908 .,                 2008-2009,       2500,     .      : 2500,  4908?
 !

----------

4908

----------


## 220981

)))   ,   ))

----------

, .    15.11.11.  0,5 .
11  2898,35 15 
11.   5072,10 31 
 12.  5072,10 31 
 12 .  5072,10  29 
 12.  2898,35 21  (10  /     )
 12. - 2656,81 16  (14     /)    30 
 12  - 2898,35 20 
12.  1678,05 11  
 12. - 2898,45 19   (10     /)
, ,      /.
    08.10.12    .
1 : 31144,66/191=163,06*140=22828,40      .
2  31144,66/310=100,47*140=14065,80   
3   6455,40*0,5=3227,70*24/730=106,12*140=14856,80

----------

, .
    2012     1,5     13833,33.       ?
     1,5   2013 . -  16241.14?

----------

?

----------


## kukussik

! , ,   :      ( 24  2012 ),    ,     ( 2008).         2007-2008 .          ,         (     2011-2012  2007-08 ).       .   , ,        ,         !!!       ,   ,  .            ,     30 .      :   ?    ?   ,   ,           10  (       10 ) - ?  ,          ,           .       .
    : 1.    ,          ()
2.   ,    ,   ,     
  !

----------


## petms

...
     .
   , -,   .

----------


## kukussik

> ...
>      .
>    , -,   .


  ,        ,              2010,   2013 .   ,          ?

----------


## -36

,   - ,     30 ,  -        ?

----------


## petms

2012 . 12405,32    , .

----------

2 ,    11.02.2013. 
31.01.13     , 01.02.2013   . ,      11 ?      1,5 ?      26 000. 
  2011-2012   480 000.

----------

2011-2012  ? 
   -        ?

----------

2011-2012  ? 

 2012  10 ,     5000.


   -        ?[/QUOTE]

 11.02.2013 -   .


 , : "     (  ,      )           ,       (  ) ,     ( ),     . 
       ,       ,         ,   ". 

    :     1,5     ?   11    ?!!

----------

-  .    ,          2011-2012 .
  =  2011+2012  /721.      *140,    *30,4*40%

----------

> -  .    ,          2011-2012 .
>   =  2011+2012  /721.      *140,    *30,4*40%


    1  2013 ?    ?

   ,  -?      . 

 : 480 000  -     13%.      550 .     480  550 ?        ?

----------

1      .   255-
        ,

----------

!  :       "", .   2012 ,   2014.  2012   "" ,   .  2013       "-", ?

----------

**

----------

!

----------

, .        2013.    4    ,     2012    .   ,       .     ,   ,    ?        .  ?    ,     ,      ?   ,         ? 
, ,   !!!!

----------

> ,   ,    ?






> 


    ,     ,      



> ,     ,      ?


     ?



> ?


      ,   2011-2012       ,     ,  731.

----------

,     .        2012 .       .  ?

----------

**, ...,  4

----------

1      , 15   ,       15   ,

----------


## petms

10       .     ? , 9-.   19-           (, ) - .

----------


## 505

-  ,    /   - 15 ,            15 .

----------


## -36

01.12.11         ,  2 .  2012    ,         1.5 .,        2 ,  ?             .

----------

> 01.12.11         ,  2 .  2012    ,         1.5 .,        2 ,  ?             .


  !     255-
 2013    
  2        
  ,  , 255-    01.01.2013

----------


## -36

.  .         ,   ....    ,                  .          .

----------


## petms

2-         ,    .   4

----------


## -36

4   . ..        1.5.    ?

----------


## petms

> 4   . ..        1.5.    ?


.

----------


## -36

2     4

----------


## petms

> 2     4


.  2011  2012

----------


## -36

> .  2011  2012


  .             2010-2011   ?

----------


## -36

30.12.12 ,     1.5   03,04,13,         2012  2013

----------


## 1977

1,5   2011, 2012.      - 2010  2011 (   -  ,      ).

----------

22  2013.       2011   2011,    ,   .       731 ??

----------

> 22  2013.       2011   2011,    ,   .       731 ??

----------

. 
             1,5 :

 : 
  2011 = 83181,82
  2012 68214,29
 : 56+84=140 ( )

  :
  = 151396,11 ( )
  = 256,17 (. 151396,11 /591 )
 = 256,17*30,4 = 7787,57 ()
   = 4907,85 (????)

  ?    7787,57*40% = 3115,03...   ?

,    .  :Smilie:

----------

4907,84

----------

!

----------

.    . :
  2012.
.20000
.20000
.18095,24 ( 28.12.12  ,    17.05.2013)
  2012        .

----------

, ,          3-  ?    50  .

----------


## Nikost

> , ,          3-  ?    50  .

----------

.
    1,5        4   ,       2012       -?

----------


## waw

**,           .  -   ,    .

----------


## -7

:        **    3- ,   1. 5  .        ,      (?) .      :    ,     .       .      ,    1.5?      ,  ,      .          (.   ).       -   ?

----------


## waw

> ,    1.5?     ,  ,      .


    .
    ,     .

 255-  2. ,             .

PS.
  .
         (     ),       ?
    .
     .     ?      ,     ?
    ?

----------


## waw

?



> 5.        ,         ,        ,      ,        -


  :



> 2.      ,                 .

----------


## -7

.     ,      .    ,       ..   ,     ,         ,     (     )     .    ,      .       .

*waw*, !      ,    .

----------


## waw

> .


 ,  ,    ,       , ?  :Smilie: 
 -  ?  ?

,       140  . ,  -   ,   .

 ,      ,         ,     .
   -  ,   .           .  , ,             ,  -        ,         .

----------


## lenski

, ,    ,     13087,61,    ?

----------


## Nikost

> , ,    ,     13087,61,    ?


.

----------


## lenski

:        (   ),    (140 )?

    5,5       ?

----------


## kiry

> .


 ,      (    ).  -     .

----------


## Nikost

> ,      (    )


 - ,         :Smilie:

----------


## waw

> 5,5       ?


,         .
  ,      (255- .2 .1).

----------


## lenski

> ,      (    ).  -     .


    ?     ?

----------


## lenski

,      ,        ,  5206* 140 
  ?

----------


## waw

> ,      ,        ,  5206* 140 
>   ?


,    -   1    .  :Smilie: 
( = 5205 .)

 = [5205 * 24 / 730] * 140

----------


## lenski

,  3395  ?

----------


## lenski

, 24  ,  730 ?   ?

----------


## waw

> , 24  ,  730 ?   ?


     140      (,   ).
        2  (24 )     730 ,      .
 -       1 .
  * 24 .     2 ,   .
 * 24 / 730 -  ,        .

----------


## lenski

.  6       ,  ,   ?

   ,          ?   ?

----------


## waw

> 6       ,  ,   ?


,       ,  ,   ,   .

----------


## lenski

6 ,       01.09.2012.    4 .   106000  4 .

(106000/122)*140=121639,35. ?

   ,

----------


## waw

> 6 ,       01.09.2012.    4 .   106000  4 .
> (106000/122)*140=121639,35. ?


      ,     2011-12   ,     .
 - ,          (-) 182    .         122,   731.
   375,    ,    ?  :Smilie: 




> ,


   ...

----------


## lenski

, .

----------


## lenski

1)    = (106000/731)*140=20300,96. -   (   6 ,    ) ?

       .

  - 731,  - 730?

----------


## waw

,   ,     .




> - 731,  - 730?


           .
 2011-2012  731 (365+366).
         = 730 (365+365) .
     .  :Smilie:

----------


## kiry

> ?     ?


.      23.12.2009 N 1012

----------


## Madlena

, ,     ,     50.          .           ,    70   ,     ,    3 ?       ,     35 , .. 1750.?   ?
     : "          3- "?
      :  20 70 =50.,   70 50 =1750.?

----------


## waw

> , ,     ,     50.          .
>      : "          3- "?


        50 .           . ,     ,          .             .
   3-       .            .           .             ,     50- .
    (  , , ,    ) -   50 .       ,   -  :
50 *  / 
 -    ;
 -      .

----------


## Madlena

> 


     .            3 .   50          ,   . 




> -


         (   3  1994 . N 1206)   ,    - ,            ?

----------

!    .      01.07.2011  21.11.2012  09.04.2013    .  10.04   1,5 .       :
  2011  - 22500,00 
 01.10.11  31.12.11 -     (92 )
  2012  106978,00
 01.03.12  31.03.12 -     (31 )
: 22500+106978= 129478/ (731-92-31-10-31) =228,36*30,4*40%=2776,86

----------



----------

> 01.10.11  31.12.11 -     (92 )
>  01.03.12  31.03.12 -     (31 )

----------

.   129478/ (731-10-31) = 187,65*30,4*40%=2281,82,     .    2453,93.

----------

,     01.04.08,  08.04.10  25.08.10 ,  26.08.10  20.06.13       3 .   07.12.12           .  12.05.13       1,5    .    2009 (  2010)-2011 .
 2009  79000
 2011 -  
.. 79000 /730 = 108,22*30,4*40%=1315,96       2- .    4907,85

----------


## 2007

> 79000 /730


 730?
79000/(730-365)      





> 2009 (  2010)


    2010?    2010   .       01.01.10  07.04.10

----------

> 2010?    2010   .       01.01.10  07.04.10


  2010     22600/(730-365-268)=232,90*30.4*40%=2833,16 ,

----------


## waw

> (   3  1994 . N 1206)   ,    - ,            ?


        .
            .
       ,              .
** .

----------


## 1301

,      .  .
   .
   ? 
    :
     ,
    ,
  .

----------


## 2007

> ,


13087,61





> ,


   .    4907,84





> 


    ,    ..

----------


## q_q

! , ,       . -   . 
    ""         .   "" -   .      2- .   ,           (  +  ),        2       .          .  :               ,             ?        
,       ?          ? 
      :    ,   ,        .           ? -       . 
    -          ,    ?
       ,       .            .      - ,      182? .

----------


## waw

,  :



> ,             ?         ,       ?


        ,   2      (,  -  ,    ).



> ?


      .
   , ,     ,   .



> :    ,   ,        .


,   .
  ,    -     .



> ?


   ( ) -  .



> ,    ?


 .        (      ).

----------


## GSokolov

> ( ) -  .


.        ,         ,  ..    .

----------


## q_q

> .        ,         ,  ..    .


      ,             . 



> ( ) -  .


          =)

  !!!

----------

...       ...    ?
 255 . 11.2 .1 "          *40    * ,       ,    "   ,  ".
  ,   ,    ,   255,     .   40%         ...  1,5 .



> ,             .


        ?!

----------


## q_q

> ?!


, .    ?                   ?

----------

,  .     ?

----------


## waw

> ,         ,  ..    .


.        ""   .
,   ,  ,   .

          "  /  ()".
     .

  ",    " -  .

*PS.* ,   ,   ,   ,    ,      .

----------

> .        ""   .


 ?!



> ,   ,  ,   .





> "  /  ()".
>      .


,    ,    ,         ...   ,      ,   .    ...   .

----------


## waw

> ,    ,    ,


      ,       .

     ()    :
.19  375



> - *  ,   * (,  )  ,


            ,     ,    .          .

----------


## q_q

> ,  .     ?


    +     .           ,       .                   -    .

----------


## waw

> -    .


  .
  255-        ,   /   ,  .

        ,        , , , ,     ..   ,      .
     ,      "  / " .
   .

----------


## GSokolov

:yes:

----------


## q_q

.    !  ,    ,   .          ,    )   ,       )

----------

, ,      .            ,         ?

----------

.  -       .
.14  255 "  ,     ,       , **            ()      ,    ( )                ( )  ,       ."   ,            ,  .    , ,       ,  .

----------


## waw

> .


     ?

----------

> ?


  .    ,  



> .  -       .


?

----------


## waw

.
  -  ,   ,   .
, ,       ,   - " 1 " -  .

----------

> " 1 "


        ,          ... :Redface:  :Wink:

----------

!
     1,5 . 
      2012.   140000 .       .
:   : 140000:731=191,52
    .
191,52*30,4*80%=4657,77 -   ,    ,     .      4907,85  ? 
  1   -    7361,78? (   ,        )
    ?

----------

#3442,  !!

----------


## 2007

> 191,52*30,4*80%=4657,77


 80%      ?
  ?

----------

,     ().
 80%      .
       1

----------


## 1977

> 80%


 ?     40%,   ,    2-.

----------

> ?     40%,   ,    2-.


 :Wow:  -  ...  .11.2 1  2. 40+40=80%
  2 ? :Frown: 
**, , 80%    ,     1,5     ...     ?    1,5 ?
,    ... :Redface:

----------


## 1977

> 80%    ,     1,5     ..


  ,      1,5 .       -   ,   .

----------

1,5

----------

4907,85?

----------

...        ,    .      ,   1,5 .

----------

,   50      3- . :Wink:   .

----------

!

----------


## **

, . -   .      ,  .   2   70 000.   .         -      ?

----------

,  70000  5205*24=124920.
""      .   ...
.       ?   -     .
.13  255.

----------


## GSokolov

> 


          .      70000/731=95,76.

----------

> .      70000/731=95,76.


, *GSokolov*,   , . ,               .
   5205*24/73*0*=171,23   ,   - 85,62.     .
 -    730 ,   731... :Embarrassment:

----------

,     ,      ,

----------


## GSokolov

> -    730 ,   731...


       731     , 255- .14 .3.*1*.




> 


****   ,  ,  


> -

----------

> 731     , 255- .14 .3.1.


  .3?
"        ,    ,              ,    1  ,  *730*."



> **   ,  ,


,     .



> .       ?   -     .

----------


## **

,   .   .    0,5 .

----------


## 297

!    :          1,5 ?    ,    .         1,5 .           ,          ,     (13 .).       .   :         .?         .           .    2010-  2012,   2012 -  2014.     2009, ..     2  .

----------


## odushkova

(      ),        -   ( ) (375     12 ).  ,

----------


## ArtaFera

,             1,5 ,     2014 ,  :
1.    ,   ,    2012
2.       08  2011 ( )
3.   2012 , 2013  .
       ,   ,   2012       ?  -     ?

----------


## 297

> (      ),        -   ( ) (375     12 ).  ,


      .   ,   .

----------


## )

!
  ,  .

2011  2012 
2011   .
2012  - 3  , 1    .       30  2012. 
   2012 -  3  ?  (731-3)=728.  ?     ,      ?(731-3-29)=699.
 !

----------


## Nikost

> 2012 -  3  ?

----------


## leno4ka0309

!
    /     :
.     ,    27.09.11  . .,      27.09.11  30.04.12.         .
     27.09.11  30.04.12  731 .???

----------

> !
>     /     :
> .     ,    27.09.11  . .,      27.09.11  30.04.12.         .
>      27.09.11  30.04.12  731 .???

----------


## leno4ka0309

,  ,   .... ..))

----------


## Yuliya_Z

,
 :      15 ,     01.12.2012,  2011   .     5205*24:730*140= 23957,26  - ?

----------


## Nadedja



----------

*Yuliya_Z*,   2012     ?  ?

----------


## ArtaFera

> ,
>  :      15 ,     01.12.2012,  2011   .     5205*24:730*140= 23957,26  - ?


 731 .

----------

!

       14.10.13,             23.10.13.
?

!

----------


## Nadedja

?       ,  ,   ...

----------


## boomer_74

,        , - ,    ,    ,  ?

----------


## 1977

*boomer_74*,   - .        -   .

----------


## boomer_74

> *boomer_74*,   - .        -   .


 ,

----------


## Yuliya_Z

2012   .
    !
    730  731:      ,     730,       .

----------

!    .         12000     2011   2013.      .               6700.   ?         2  ,      ???     ?

----------

> !    .         12000     2011   2013.      .               6700.   ?         2  ,      ???     ?


 -     ?

----------


## waw

> 6700.   ?


 .
      ,     ,       (  ).
 6700 -       .

    - 6700 -      .            ?

----------

> -     ?


,    .

----------

03.02.2013.       15.02.2013.     ,       1   ,           
2009: 138 174,21 , (0  )
2010: 248 496,89 . (37  ).
  ,    557,97.
     6784,91.
   .   ,  !

----------

> 03.02.2013.       15.02.2013.     ,       1   ,           
> 2009: 138 174,21 , (0  )
> 2010: 248 496,89 . (37  ).
>   ,    557,97.
>      6784,91.
>    .   ,  !


  2011, 2012  ?          2009,       ,    0.,       365  366

----------


## LENA_2014

! , -,       ,      .

 1

     , ..   2013
    2011+2012,  2011       ( 4) 463 000   
2012     , .. ,    .
 , 463 000/731*140 (   140 ) = 88 673 . ?   ?

 2

 :Smilie: 
        2014, -    2012  2013, ..  2013 (2012   ).
    2013.  513 000 .            ?

   ,     :Smilie:

----------

> 2013.  513 000 .


563000.  2013,       2012, 2013

----------


## LENA_2014

> 563000.  2013,       2012, 2013


C,   ,          ?
  2012 - 0 ,  2013  - 563 000 ....
0+563 000=563000/731= ???

----------

> C,   ,          ?
>   2012 - 0 ,  2013  - 563 000 ....
> 0+563 000=563000/731= ???


=770.18*30.4=23413.47*40%=9365.39  ,   2013             ,    ,

----------


## LENA_2014

> =770.18*30.4=23413.47*40%=9365.39




   ,  :Smilie: 
    ,      -    . 7500  :Smilie: 
 :Smilie:

----------

> , 
>     ,      -    . 7500


  ,  ,         ,    568000),    )

----------

> 2011, 2012  ?          2009,       ,    0.,       365  366


23  2010     .           2-  :Smilie: .         9200. !      -   ?       ???    !      ?

----------

> 23  2010     .           2- .         9200. !      -   ?       ???    !      ?


         ,  ,

----------

> ,  ,


  !!! ! !!!

----------

> 2011, 2012  ?          2009,       ,    0.,       365  366


, ,        ,     ?          ,       .?!

----------

> , ,        ,     ?


255- 



> ,       .?!


      ,       .             .

----------

,    ,
      ,      

      15  2007 . N 375

----------

, ,   ,        ,       ,   -      ,        ,            . .  2011 -    2012  ( )       .       23     ,      2012     30 . .   2013     .      11  12  ,   ,         ,       . .. ,        30000/730,    30000/45 ( 45, ,     ).  ?
   13  (   2013    )   ,       ,           .          ?  .  , .

----------

> ,       . .. ,        30000/730,    30000/45 ( 45, ,     ).  ?


.    ,      .



> ?


30000/45*140=93 333.

----------

,    !

----------

> 255- 
> 
>       ,       .             .


  .      .    ,     ( ),       ! 

  !!!

----------


## mellitrisa

!  ,    ,    2014           ,   2012  2013         (    ),       ?          2010-2011,     ?

----------



----------

.
, ,  .
   -    ().
  2012    ,           ,        1.5   -      ... 
    20.02.13

     :
1.        2- .    . 
2."           ,    ".
      1/4 ,  20..,    5.. (1/4).
,           4907,85 ( 1/4  4907,85?).

             ( 3, 6  9 .2013).

 ,  :
1.      ,     (    9.),    .
2.         ?
3.      -   ?

 !

----------


## GSokolov

> 


1.  :yes: 
2.    ,    .   ,   ,   .



> 


1,2. ,    __   ,      .  __  (  )  .    9 .
3.  :yes:

----------


## 1977

> ?


  .          .    .




> ?


 :yes:

----------


## Olenenok 135

:       1,5        ?      , ....  (

----------

.
   ,       .

----------

> .          .    .


   ?

----------

!
  ,      4097    ?

----------

.       ,    .

----------

,         ( ):

            1.5     ,             ,    ,     ,                 (1.2.3 - 13),         .
                 .
   ,  , ,  .  ,           .
  ,       !

----------

,   ,   1,5          ,                     ,   1  2 . , ,

----------

C ,

----------

2011       ,  14.09.2013       1,5   ,   2011-2012,  2011  0  365 ,   2012 . 31768,63.   308,   31768,63/58=547,74 *30,4*0,4=6660,52.           7361,78.   ?

----------

**,    -?

----------

15%   /

----------

.       -  ,     6 660,52.
  3     - 6660,52 -  -

----------

,      ,  kukuzya

----------


## waw

> 7361,78


 (, )    ,     (,  ),  ,   , .  :Smilie: 
      -   ,   ,     -    ...

----------

,    ,      ,    ,       - ,  6 660,52,    / 1,5      7361,78,        4907,85   /

----------

-      15%  4907,85*1,15 = 5 644,03.

----------


## waw

> / 1,5


    ,      15%?  :Smilie:

----------


## waw

,   :





      364  309, - ,     -  365.

----------

> -  365.


,

----------

,   ,       ,  -    / 15 %,      1,5,    1,15.

----------

,      ...   ,     118          ,     ,    5848,  ,    481 .,      ,    ,      ,             .      ,    ,   , 481 .,        ( 194 ).

----------

**,          ,

----------

,    ,    ,      ,       ,   ))

----------

,     .  : =31768,63(   2011+2012)/52=610,93,     ,     118520,42(   )/194=610,93.       31768,93/66=481.        14 , ,           52,    ,          66.      :
52   (2 ) 2012/9 3-16; 14.00   4872,00
  ,  -

----------

" "?

----------

,      14

----------

**,         ,

----------

,     .,               ,         14 ,      14            ,        . ,      ,  - ,     ,                1,5  ,     .

----------

> 14            ,        .


 ,  



> ,      ,  - ,


  , ,  .  ,

----------

!      ?      ,  . 
  2011       11500.  ,         . 
   -    .    .   .      ,      .       .  . :
1)         ,     ?
2)  ,  ,               ?

----------

1      .       -    .         
2

----------

,     3   , 137 ?

----------


## Nikost

> ,     3   , 137 ?


 140

----------

*Nikost*, ))

----------

**, ,           1,5 ,

----------


## katrom

> 1      .       -    .


..    ,         1,5   ?
     ?

----------


## Nikost

> ..    ,         1,5   ?

----------


## katrom

.
 ?

----------


## kiry

,   ,     ..,  - ..

----------


## katrom

:    .

----------


## katrom

1,5 ?
   (2453,93 1- )    ?

----------


## 1977

> 


.




> ?


,  , ,   1,2.

----------


## natka

! , ,        23.12.2012 ( ,   "" ),        12.05.2013,     ""  (    ),    ?  ,   (   )      ? .

----------


## kiry

> ?


,  2013 -

----------


## katrom

> ""  (    ),


             1,5 .

----------


## elena k81

!            .  .      2006 .   2007 .    ,      2010 .   2010 .   2010 .   ,   2010 .      2- .       2-  3-  .   2013 .      04.11.13 .             .    ,        ,       ,       2-  .  ,     2006,2007 . (    /  )     2013,2012,    2009 ?      ,         2-   ..   .

----------


## petms

,   ,     2006, 2007.      ( 2006 )

----------


## waw

> ,     2006,2007 . (    /  )     2013,2012,   2009 ?


    1 ,   ** (     ,       2010 ).
       2  - 2011  2012,   -    .
 ,     ,      (      ),        "" .

----------


## waw

> ,   ,     2006, 2007.      ( 2006 )


    " ",  "".
   ""     .
  ,  2005-2006,       .

 ,        , ()            ,    .
      ,          .

----------

1,5 :
1.      01/11/2009 .  30/09/11    
/   2011  - 55 200,00 .
     .   01/10/2011     
/   2011 . - 125 062,50 .
2.   .   01/01/2010 .  15/03/2011 
/   2010 . -96 830,00 
 2011  - 29 206,16 .
3.   .   01/01/2010 .  31/01/12  
/   2010  - 106 342,14 
 2011 . - 110 725,09 
 25/06/2012 .         1,5  ( )  03/10/2013 
   2012   5349,79  
 2013   5644,03  
    1,5      ,    . ?

----------

, . . 13  255
"2.  ,                        ,    ,              (,  ),  *      -      (,  )          ,      14   ,    (,  )  ,    .*
( 2  .    08.12.2010 N 343-)"
-,      ,      ,      -   ,     .

----------


## waw

> 1,5      ,    . ?


 ,  .

 2012           -      .
               .

           ,  .

       ,  ,       ,     ,     .      ,             .

  2012        ,    2010-2011.
        (125 062,50).
   ,  01.10.2011,       - ,   .         .
   ,              2010    2011   01.10.2011 .

----------


## waw

> -,      ,      ,      -   ,     .


.

      ,         ,     .14,    ,     .
 ,         ,   .19  375.

----------

> (125 062,50).
>    ,  01.10.2011,       - ,   .         .
>    ,              2010    2011   01.10.2011 .


.      ,  ,  11-   ,        ...
. :Redface:

----------


## anuta55554

!      .       2010 .   2011         ,          3 . 18.11.2013        ,    ?    2   2011  2012,  2011 .  /   81308,54 (      55 )   2012    ,        2012   (.. 366 .). ..    :    81308,54 : (731  55  366) = 262,29 . ( )   ?    81308,54 : (731-55) = 120,28 .  ?

----------



----------


## masha_2007

,             . ( . , , ,  13-)         12.       ,   11.     .

----------


## Freya

> ,             . ( . , , ,  13-)         12.       ,   11.     .


  ,        ,    ,      ,           ,                 "       ,     ,           ".

----------


## masha_2007

13.11  20.11,  21.11     140    2010  2012 ..  2011     
01.10 -7145,52 ( +  )
02.10-7257,6
03.10-7257,6
04.10-8346+2000(. )
05.10-8766
06.10 -8766+8930,6()(28)
08.10-13146
09.10-8766+2000()
10.10-8766
11.10-8766
12.10-1143,4(3   )+7305(13-)
09.12-12623,04
10.12-12623,04
11.12-12623,04
12.12-12623,04
.

----------


## masha_2007

10-106361,72 (337) 12.-50492,16 (122) (106361,72+50492,16)/459=341,73*140=47842,2

----------


## masha_2007

,       ,     .

----------

!        ,          -   .(   ..    )
      2010.    2010.      .  ,    127 530.         1,5 .  2012    2012. (.) 16432,21.  2013       ,     164285,14.
  , ,     ,         1.5 
.. - ))

----------

> 2010.





> 1,5 .  2012





> 2013


   ,

----------

12 (    /  ),2    /,31   ,17     .
16    /  01.04.2014

----------


## Kywabara

!
              1,5 .

      ,      2014. 

  ,    /:
2011: 20 000  4  (   )
2012: 40 000  8  (   )
2013: 0,   
2014:  80 000  4 

   2012  2013 ,       ?     2013   2011  2014 ?

  ,    ,  -            ,     -     ,  ?

 ,     .

----------

> 2012  2013






> 2013   2011  2014 ?






> ,  -            ,     -     ,  ?




  .

----------


## Kywabara

!




> .


  ,     ?

----------

*Kywabara*,     ,          1  2

----------

> .       ,          ...      .


                 .

         ,       ,   .     ,      ,   .

----------

